# Gemmy 2012 predictions...



## 19215

Every year a former member would start a thread for us to guess and discuss Gemmy’s upcoming licensed figure(s), so in the spirit of that I decided to go ahead and start it.

I know a lot of us have wished for Gemmy to release a Leatherface figure again and I think 2012 may just be the year! If you look at the last few years you’ll see that any major horror films that came out that year yielded what character was released from Gemmy. The first was the remake of A Nightmare on Elm Street which produced the new Freddy for 2010 and this year was Ghostface from Scream. 

I found out that a new Texas Chainsaw 3d film will be released in October of 2012 so if Gemmy continues to follow that trend, I feel certain that 2012 will be the year for leatherface to return. 

In addition to this the release of a Universal Studios Frankenstein this year, all doors are open for their next Universal figure which will hopefully be a Bela Lugosi Dracula.

Feel free to add you own comments and suggestions because I feel certain Gemmy reads this board.


----------



## 22606

Leatherface v.7, Freddy v.15, Jason v.28... 

Lugosi as Dracula would be spectacular. Lon Chaney's Wolfman or Phantom would be really cool, too, I think.

The Tall Man (_Phantasm_), Candyman, Pumpkinhead, Leprechaun, Darkness (_Legend_), and the green Ghoulie who pops out of the toiletD) would also be wicked. I know, not much chance of any of those...


----------



## osenator

A new Donna of the dead would be great! 2011 was a very good year, lots of new cool props, I hope 2012 will be similar!


----------



## DarkManDustin

A Halloween 3d is coming out, too, which
Means Michael Myers could return. A talking Audry 2 would be cool!


----------



## immecor

I for one would love to see a Chucky.


----------



## halloween71

Gemmy in 2011 really offered alot.I was impressed with them.I ordered the freddy from kmart and will do the same for scream.As it is cheaper at kmart than spirit.I at first was disappointed with the two new figures but after seeing them in person I liked them both.
I to would love to see chucky.I know he would be small but if they wouldn't charge as much as they do for the bigger ones I think he would sell.


----------



## ChrisW

Garthgoyle said:


> Lugosi as Dracula would be spectacular. Lon Chaney's Wolfman or Phantom would be really cool, too, I think.


Unfortunately, for all of the promotion, Gemmy's "Karloff" Frankenstein figure didn't look like Karloff! It looked like a typical generic Universal Frankenstein - you'd think with paying the Karloff estate royalties they'd be more particular about the likeness on the figure... But I'd be willing to bet you're right, and they do pursue a Lugosi Dracula. The model company Moebius did something interesting this year - they licensed the Lugosi likeness from the Lugosi Estate, NOT Universal, and based their model kit on Lugosi's BROADWAY performance! The only discernable difference that I know of was the lack of the medallion on his chest...

Back on subject, Leatherface's return sounds like a good choice as well. I wonder if Gemmy plans to jump on the Zombie bandwagon, or feel that the fad has played itself out.


----------



## 22606

ChrisW said:


> Unfortunately, for all of the promotion, Gemmy's "Karloff" Frankenstein figure didn't look like Karloff! It looked like a typical generic Universal Frankenstein - you'd think with paying the Karloff estate royalties they'd be more particular about the likeness on the figure....


After finding a pic to look at, yeah, you're right That's sad (and mildly amusing).


----------



## DarkManDustin

What I like about Gemmy is that they make mini versions of the horror characters. I can't afford the big ones, nor do I have room.


----------



## Bruzilla

I guess I'm in a minority because I'm tired of seeing Freddy, Leatherface, Myers, and Jason stuff coming out year after year after year. Do we really need another figure of any of these guys? I don't think so. I'm sure these characters have a strong appeal to their fans, but most of us need one of each in a haunt and don't want to buy v2, v3, v4, or beyond, so I don't think making repeats of figures would be a good business model.

I would like to see a Jack Skellington, Predator, Alien, Pumpkinhead, Dawn of the Dead (original) zombies. And instead of yet another Chuckie (to go with the dolls that have been made for decades now) how about a zombie Shophia from Walking Dead?


----------



## DarkManDustin

immecor said:


> I for one would love to see a Chucky.


They have a lifesize talking Chucky out already. Spencers has it year round, I think. Jigsaw would be cool.


----------



## halloween71

I have never seen a animated lifesize chucky.


----------



## Shockwave199

To me it's like collecting figures, only lifesize and extremely expensive at that. If they did more than raise an arm or turn a head with blinking eyes saying a few lines from the movie, I may be more inclined to spend the hundreds. But I prefer props where a rat is eating the insides of a guy while he's alive, a guy wrapped and hanging while thrashing as zombie bait, rosemary, etc. Unique props that aren't movie specific. Less money and frankly, way more creepy animation. If a licensed gemmy prop actually did something great with the animation I might just spend the dough. As it is, they just dump the same lame animated moves from one figure to the next. 

Dan


----------



## halloween71

I know I wish they would do more with the movement.Pretty pathetic and they are getting left in the dust by tekky.


----------



## DarkManDustin

halloween71 said:


> I have never seen a animated lifesize chucky.


They may have discontinued it, and/or they may just sell it at Halloween. The head turns, eyes blink, and mouth moves, as Chucky says phrases from the movies.


----------



## halloween71

Are you talking about the small one?I am hoping they come out with a 3ft version.I know it wouldn't be like the movies the size of a doll but more like the size of child.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Bruzilla said:


> I guess I'm in a minority because I'm tired of seeing Freddy, Leatherface, Myers, and Jason stuff coming out year after year after year. Do we really need another figure of any of these guys? I don't think so. I'm sure these characters have a strong appeal to their fans, but most of us need one of each in a haunt and don't want to buy v2, v3, v4, or beyond, so I don't think making repeats of figures would be a good business model.
> 
> I would like to see a Jack Skellington, Predator, Alien, Pumpkinhead, Dawn of the Dead (original) zombies. And instead of yet another Chuckie (to go with the dolls that have been made for decades now) *how about a zombie Shophia from Walking Dead?*


I would buy a zombie Sophia in a heartbeat. <3 <3


----------



## DarkManDustin

DarkManDustin said:


> immecor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one would love to see a Chucky.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a lifesize talking Chucky out already. Spencers has it year round, I think. Jigsaw would be cool.
Click to expand...

Here's a link for the Chucky doll that I mentioned. http://www.ioffer.com/i/15196904


----------



## hallorenescene

i would buy a vampire, zombie, or frankie one if i have the money. i usually can't afford them. a werewolf one would be real sweet. this year they didn't have any lifesize ones around. last year they had a few. the year before they didn't have any. so maybe this year they will. i'm not into the freddies, leatherfaces, or micheals, but if someone offered me one free i wopuld take it.


----------



## Rclsu13

Bruzilla said:


> how about a zombie Shophia from Walking Dead?


A Sophia would be incredible, that scene was sooo hard to watch.


----------



## ChrisW

I agree with the comments that say that the "classics" - i.e. Leatherface, Freddy, etc. - have been done to death (pun intended) - I just think that Gemmy might play it safe in the current economy by banking on known characters. For the record, I've never bought a "Licensed" Gemmy - but I did modify a "Halloween Monster" into Jason for a total output of 14 bucks.
Tekky's quality and likenesses don't do much for me, but the Jumping Spider was the best animated prop (for reaction) that I've gotten in a long time!


----------



## rockplayson

The only thing I can predict is the product will be over priced and exteamly cheapley made again. I bought 3 gemmy products for the 2011 halloween season and ended up sending all of them back.


----------



## GhostHost999

I like the bela lugosi idea. Yet, it would be really cool to see some haunted mansion changing portraits, or bigger changing portraits. I would also like to see more gemmy original figures like those of 2007. I'd like to see a Donna the dead that lurges or something similar (maybe samara from the ring). If they do a bela lugosi, he should be holding a really fancy chandelier like those expensive ones sold by spirit. A pop-up ghost (in a haunted mansion fashion) would be awesome, but I'd expect a prop like that to be done by tekky and not gemmy. I would like gemmy to re-release their floating ghosts (Except this time they could really be lifesize) and some floating books (for a haunted library) also I'd like to see tekky to continue as good as it got this year, but I'd like tekky to correct the cheesy quality of its prop's mechanics.Those are my "blue sky" ideas for 2011 halloween... OH YES! and I'd like to see some old victorian haunted mansion wallpaper scene setters...


----------



## DarkManDustin

Haunted Mansion stuff would be cool. Leota, the singing busts, the raven, changing portraits, etc.


----------



## DarkManDustin

A lifesize animated Sam would be cool, even a lifesize Jigsaw with puppet
.


----------



## hallorenescene

a sophia would be awesome, but sad. that scene was so touching. they were just killing walkers, and when sophia came out, they finally felt what the guy was feeling. good show


----------



## Spinechiller

I'm hoping for a bride of Frankenstein and a headless horseman. I think they would sell well and there unique and different. I would like to see more couple figures such as the bride and groom, that could be sold as boxed sets (for a lower price) and individually priced as well. On a side note I would like to see Gemmy's sold again at Micheal's, I always liked using my coupons for them.


----------



## Penumbra

Hey! Heres something cool and creative for a life-size figure! I have always been a big fan of John Carpenters The Thing. And with the prequel being released this year, they should make some of those gruesome monsters!
I am REALLY hoping for Split-Face!


----------



## xrockonx911

I second the Headless Horseman idea!!! I'd love to see a cheaper version of that produced...(compared to GrandinRoad's 6 or 7 hundred dollar one...) (don't get me wrong- GR's was awesome! but 7 hundred is a bit much...)
In a way of animation the "Pumpkin head" under the arm could be like the morphing JOL's GR had this year. (and of course something else with the sword arm...)


----------



## hallorenescene

i would love to see a bride of frankenstien and a matching frankenstien. they would be real cool.


----------



## 19215

Guys and gals, 
thanks for all these suggestions and comments. If any of you are on facebook, "like" Gemmy and add some of these comments on their wall. I may also compile a list and put it on their wall. While Gemmy may not listen to us, we at least know that somebody is at least reading that stuff and sometimes replying back.


----------



## HalloweenDan

How about The Invisible Man ? The only trick would be how to find it


----------



## GhostHost999

Headless horseman is just great. I'd like two versions of him to be made... a stereotypical one of him with a sword and a jack o' lantern and other that had a hatchet and a severed head on the other hand (kind of like the three versions of Donna the dead, o everything has it its own way) a bride of frankenstein would be just perfect (now that many people own the monster) yet, I would really like to see a neat dracula. Now there is something I would like gemmy to do again with its props; I've noticed new props (aproximatley from 2008 generation of gemmy props and on) the props no longer include the aux option (for you to plug an ipod, or any sound source) and the wireless microphone. There's two reasons why I would like those to return, and believe me its not for the reasons gemmy created those two on its props (karaoke... i hate it). Sometimes the characters say cheesy stuff or things un-related to my haunt. I'm also mexican and I have a witch with the aux option, and I plug in an ipod with phrases in spanish. So, if I'm paying 200 or more for a prop, at least I'd like to be able to control its speech.


----------



## Penumbra

I think Gemmy just MIGHT get back on track this year. Since they did have a lot to offer last year (For Halloween and Christmas). I do think we can say for sure that they will release another universal monster.

P.S. Keep an eye on JMarcus. They usually can give us an idea of the stuff to come early in the year.


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

ChrisW said:


> Unfortunately, for all of the promotion, Gemmy's "Karloff" Frankenstein figure didn't look like Karloff! It looked like a typical generic Universal Frankenstein - you'd think with paying the Karloff estate royalties they'd be more particular about the likeness on the figure... But I'd be willing to bet you're right, and they do pursue a Lugosi Dracula. The model company Moebius did something interesting this year - they licensed the Lugosi likeness from the Lugosi Estate, NOT Universal, and based their model kit on Lugosi's BROADWAY performance! The only discernable difference that I know of was the lack of the medallion on his chest...
> 
> Back on subject, Leatherface's return sounds like a good choice as well. I wonder if Gemmy plans to jump on the Zombie bandwagon, or feel that the fad has played itself out.


 That is very interesting... I would really love a Lugosi Dracula.


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree with ghost host, seems they have the monsters saying some pretty cheesy stuff sometimes. and it would be nice to program what is being said.


----------



## Penumbra

Soooo any new ideas? I'm still waiting for pictures.


----------



## Spinechiller

I thought of another idea for a new figure, a younger version of midnight countess. It's a new take on an old figure , I so wish I didn't miss out on her


----------



## halloween71

I like the headless horseman idea!!!


----------



## 22606

How about a supernatural take on Jack the Ripper, with glowing red (or pure white) eyes; a modern Frankenstein with a leather-look trenchcoat and a facial tattoo; or a feral vampire with a coat that has wing-like touches to it? A little late for 2012, but some ideas that could work for the _next_ year, Gemmy


----------



## sambone

*space jockey*

Not sure if this fits here, but alot of themes are going towards end of the world, apocalypse, zombie... I really like the Alien movie series and the new movie is coming out this summer.
In the original Alien there is a classic scene with a "space jockey" in a chair.
There is going to be a live one in this new movie. The leaked pictures of the "space jockey" look awesome, i will be trying to make a prop of this guy this year!


----------



## sambone

Trying to put up some links for pics, if you google "space jockey" for images, you can see what im talking about!


----------



## Penumbra

A 7' tall bigfoot or Snow Yeti would be fantastic!


----------



## a witch from canada

i am almost at the point of giving up on gemmy life size , contrary to some here i think 2011 was their worse year for life size (unless i missed a few ) i tought they didnt have a big selection (tekky toys had alot more to offer in 2011) , and gemmy makes them alot cheaper then the old gemmy prop that wore collapsible also cheaper movement or just no mouvement now on their props (and pretty much all my animated inflatables by gemmy broke (the motor for the animation part) ..... but i did get the frankenstein prop from spirit made by gemmy to me thats a classic prop even if it doesnt look just alike the real one and it was a big hit at halloween (of course he had to have a bride and been wanting a bride prop forever so i made the bride to go next to him ) .

i still would love to see a life size captain jack sparrow prop  even if i will probably never do a pirate theme (but would so love to ) .... or anything in the range of jack skellington /sally , would love to see them make a few realistic kids (kid size) like spooky trick treaters nothing too gross or bloody , a headless horseman with a side to side movement and raising arm movement  would love the haunted mansion hitchiking ghosts , more victorian type props like the old breathing butler but a lady would be nice as well not enough lady props .... i am not into the jason , myers type props (their cool just not what i like) and i think this route as been done would be nice to see diffrent stuff .


----------



## matrixmom

I would definitely buy a jack skellington....love tim burton ....How about Edward Scissorhands? Now that would be a difficult thing to store but you could really spook him up!!


----------



## a witch from canada

matrixmom said:


> I would definitely buy a jack skellington....love tim burton ....How about Edward Scissorhands? Now that would be a difficult thing to store but you could really spook him up!!


anything Tim burton (and Johnny Depp) i am all for it lol


----------



## Spinechiller

I don't think the license figure will be: Captain Spaulding, Nosferatu, Regan, Trick or treat. Reason being i think Morbid owns the rights to those licenses. In saying that though they sure seem to be turning out some neat products this year. I really like the new life size Nosferatu there carrying it looks really neat, hopefully lot's of retailers will be carrying it!


----------



## Penumbra

do you have a picture of the Character you are talking about?


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> do you have a picture of the Character you are talking about?


Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner on this  You can find them in this catalog. Here is the link http://www.morbidenterprises.com/wp-content/uploads/catalog/morbid_2012_web.pdf You can find the items I mentioned on page 2,5, and eight. For the trick or treat figure, I think a picture with be released at a later date. Reason why I think one is being produced is someone asked on Facebook and they said " will see, then they said ,should have more photos and video for you soon". Sounds like a very good chance,I think they own the licensing agreement as well. Maybe it's an Exclusive for a specific retailer? I'm not sure, I guess time will tell


----------



## 19215

I think its a safe bet that Spirit will have the Nosferatu prop.


----------



## Spinechiller

I agree, looks like a neat new prop. I can't wait to see there excluives, as in Spirit Halloween for this year in later months.


----------



## GhostHost999

*Bela Lugosi Dracula.*

I bet Morbid did this because they know gemmy is going to do a Bela Lugosi Dracula, just like last year other enterprise (don't remember the name, but they did honky the clown, the other frankenstein, a witch, etc.) did a generic frankenstein and on august spirit told us gemmy released the boris karloff frankenstein, so my guess is that they are doing the same this year, expect many vampire stuff this year too, and I'm seeing creepy children theme is beginning to take over the halloween market, and I like that. Does anybody here own the exorcist girl? is she built to last long or does it have a crappy structure like tekkies or gemmies? that will tell us how the nosferatu is worth spending our money. I really like him, I like the kid ghouls that suddenly drop, I would like more sudden-lurge-drop-pop-up - stuff, if that nosferatu moves forward or something he'll be the best!


----------



## Spinechiller

Jmarcus finally updated their website with new props  Here is the link http://jmarcus.com/halloween_lifesize_midsize.htm Looks like they will be carrying Tekky props as well this year.


----------



## Penumbra

I'm gettin' exited now!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks spiechiller. i like the vampire lurcher and the john doe.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Just curious. Does Tekky have licenses like gemmy, as far as do they have movie stuff?


----------



## Spinechiller

DarkManDustin said:


> Just curious. Does Tekky have licenses like gemmy, as far as do they have movie stuff?


I'm not a hundred percent sure, but I don't think so. Licenses, I think can be pretty expensive and I don't think their that big of a company. In saying that though, I think they do well. Maybe in future years, or even this year, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## DarkManDustin

I have the rising reaper. It's cool. This year, I'm gonna get the activation mat.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Has anyone seen my 3 new threads?


----------



## 19215

Morbid and Gemmy are the only two that I'm aware of that have licenses. Morbid is a little forthcoming about the ones they hold, but Gemmy is VERY tight lipped about what they have in the works. My Gemmy prediction is, as GhostHost999 mentioned above, Bela Lugosi. He is one of the most well known horror characters out there, and is certainly a "classic". The runner up I think would be the Bride of Frankenstein for the simple fact that last year was Frankenstein. 

I think we will see two licensed figures from Gemmy and the other will be Leatherface from the newer films. With a TCM 3-D coming out this fall, it makes perfect sense. If you watch Ebay and forums like this, the most wanted of all the previous figures is Leatherface. Gemmy would be crazy if they didn't make a new version to go hand in hand with the new film. Both of them will be a Spirit exclusive and cost around the usual amount.


----------



## Shockwave199

But they need to do something more than just throw the new character costumes over the same animated figure. If they're gonna cost 2-300 balloons, they should do something better with the animation.


----------



## Penumbra

I agree with what GhostHost said earlier on. Gemmy really should re-release their floating ghouls, but this time make them life size! I have been looking all over for a couple of older versions, but they are so rare! Now if I could get a life size version of them, that would be great!


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> I agree with what GhostHost said earlier on. Gemmy really should re-release their floating ghouls, but this time make them life size! I have been looking all over for a couple of older versions, but they are so rare! Now if I could get a life size version of them, that would be great!


That would be neat  I'm heading down to Transworld this year, so I will make sure to keep my eyes out. If they're available this year (by chance) I think Sunstar industries would be carrying them (if available). I will make sure though to look for any new Gemmy merchandise and other animated stuff for this year though.


----------



## hallorenescene

DarkManDustin said:


> Has anyone seen my 3 new threads?


so what 3 new threads?


----------



## RCIAG

rockplayson said:


> The only thing I can predict is the product will be over priced and exteamly cheapley made again.


Exactly how I feel about them after seeing them in person.

I'm tired of the usual suspects, Freddy, Jason, etc. As someone else said, done to death literally. If I see one more Scream figure I'm gonna scream.

Not that I'd buy their stuff, but I'd rather see non-licensed, sound FX optional, creatures. 

Though I do like the Lugosi idea. But if it's anything like last years Karloff Frankenstein it will look nothing like Lugosi & do nothing worthwhile.


----------



## Spinechiller

Looks life Jmarcus added some more life size props. Here is the link http://jmarcus.com/halloween_lifesize_midsize.htm It looks like they have added two new witches, both with a new face and Jason has returned.


----------



## RCIAG

I still prefer things like the Harvester & Demonica over another Freddy or Jason.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm just curious to see if they put out any life size props in our local stores. i didn't see any last year. the year befew just a few


----------



## DarkManDustin

Yeah. Every year from September to October, My favorite passtime is cruising seasonal isles, looking at the newest stuff, and looking at their potential. Even before, in August, I'm browsing sites.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I think they should come out with some general looking female and male people and creatures. We can add the costume or mask. Also make it with recordable sound. They would make a lot more money not having to pay licensing fees and haunters could change the look every year.

That the problem with Halloween decorations in general. Christmas decorations become a tradition where Halloween decorations become tired.


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks for the link to Jmarcus spineChiller. If those witches are gemmy then it looks like they are starting to come up with new face designs. (Which is good since a lot of my props have the same faces and sound recordings.)


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Bruzilla said:


> I guess I'm in a minority because I'm tired of seeing Freddy, Leatherface, Myers, and Jason stuff coming out year after year after year. Do we really need another figure of any of these guys? I don't think so. I'm sure these characters have a strong appeal to their fans, but most of us need one of each in a haunt and don't want to buy v2, v3, v4, or beyond, so I don't think making repeats of figures would be a good business model.
> 
> I would like to see a Jack Skellington, Predator, Alien, Pumpkinhead, Dawn of the Dead (original) zombies. And instead of yet another Chuckie (to go with the dolls that have been made for decades now) how about a zombie Shophia from Walking Dead?


OMG! Bruzilla, you think so much like me its scary!!! I can't agree with you more! Let's get some cool zombies! Freddie and Jason need to be layed to rest!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

oaklawn Crematory said:


> OMG! Bruzilla, you think so much like me its scary!!! I can't agree with you more! Let's get some cool zombies! Freddie and Jason need to be layed to rest!!!!



Oops! I didn't mean make that sound like an insult.....We only SORTA think alike....


----------



## Penumbra

This might sound a little ridiculous, But if anybody can find any information about this prop in the future, such as where it will be available or how much it will cost, that would be appreciated.


----------



## hallorenescene

i kinda thought the one witches face looked like the one butlers face. i have the butler and love him


----------



## DarkManDustin

I have 2 Gemmy products. The floating ghost from 2004 and the Monster Spirit Ball. Good props.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> This might sound a little ridiculous, But if anybody can find any information about this prop in the future, such as where it will be available or how much it will cost, that would be appreciated.
> View attachment 109316






I'm off to Transworld in about a week, I may be able to find out how much wholesale will be. They had a similar product avalible last year, it appartly had some major problems and there had been lot's of returns. I purchased last years model for $19.99 but had to return it (sound and lights would randomly turn off when product still on). Hopefully they fixed the problems because it's a neat piece.


----------



## werginpritt

I would love to see Alien or even the Queen Alien would be cool. The queen would be tough since she is so big. Come on Gemmy make an Alien it has not been done yet and with Prometheus coming out this would be the perfect time.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> This might sound a little ridiculous, But if anybody can find any information about this prop in the future, such as where it will be available or how much it will cost, that would be appreciated.
> View attachment 109316






Saw this guy at Transworld and he was $35 wholesale. It looked really neat in person, will try to get a pic tommorow. Hope that helps


----------



## 19215

I was just checking in to see if any of our Transworld visitors saw anything new from Gemmy or Morbid? I know Morbid has a new Nosferatu prop for this year that someone hopefully spotted...


----------



## Spinechiller

MattB said:


> I was just checking in to see if any of our Transworld visitors saw anything new from Gemmy or Morbid? I know Morbid has a new Nosferatu prop for this year that someone hopefully spotted...


I saw a few new Gemmy items, which I will report on later (in airport). Morbid was not at Transworld this year.


----------



## Spinechiller

Sunstar industries (an importer of Gemmy products), they had on display a new witch (holding tiki torch) and a new dressed stirring cauldron witch with microphone. They had Jason on display as well. They had 2 other new ones that were in their catalogue but not on display.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a link to a similar dreesed witch at Sunstar. http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/60143g.htm


----------



## Penumbra

Do you have pictures of the other new ones? Or at least descriptions? Thanks.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Do you have pictures of the other new ones? Or at least descriptions? Thanks.


No pitures but I have a description:

Lifesize sitting up bride: "Appears to be sitting up from ground"

Lifesize sit up reaper: "Appears to be sitting up from ground"

*info Sunstar Industries*


----------



## Penumbra

Sitting up bride/reaper? Are those like that "Ivana getup witch?


----------



## GhostHost999

Well, the flying ghost from gemmy seems really cool, I always loved those lights. I don't know if anybody here already posted this, but this is a teaser of were almost everything that appeared in the morbid 2012 catalog appears. I saw the nosferatu in the video, I liked him, and I saw this "ghost-children" they where creepy and they hang from a sort of rope that goes from one side of the room to the other while they make horrible child sounds. It seems neat, but even though I don't expect too much from gemmy, I really want to see what are they working on... by the looks of the redressed cauldron witch, it seems that in the same thing they've been working since 2010: Re-purposing the same old stuff, but not in a good way.. (like bringing donna or the classics back). 

HERE IS THE VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr9VHQZwgw8

Please, those who have picture of the new stuff post it as soon as you can. I really want to see the new stuff.


----------



## RCIAG

Nosferatu looks good but he also looks like he's having a seizure.


----------



## Penumbra

Say Did anybody who went to Transworld see anything by Tekky Toys? I am REALLY looking forward to the stuff they make this year.


----------



## 19215

Thanks for the info Spinechiller, I appreciate it!

My favorite item so far this year is Morbid's Nosferatu prop. He just looks sooo spooky.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Sitting up bride/reaper? Are those like that "Ivana getup witch?


I don't think so. I think it's more meant to be a prop, that is placed in front of a gravestone and talks but just rests there. I guess it could be a neat addition to a graveyard scene.


----------



## Spinechiller

No I didn't, none of the vendors were previewing their products. Sunstar industries had a few of their products in their catalog but they were old ones. I think they want their new product line to be a big surprise.


----------



## hallorenescene

nosfuratu does look cool. i also like the slime thing from the ghostbusters. that it goes back and forth is awesome. most the other items are a little to scary for me, but i'm sure there are others that will grab them up. thanks for posting the video ghost host


----------



## Penumbra

I hope Nosferatu will be available at spirit. (I also hope I can find that Gemmy ghost I was talking about earlier) I also want to know the new Gemmy licensed figure. We have probably given up on Jigsaw. I just hope they don't release anymore remakes. those are never as good as the original. (Except the new Jason.) I also know that last year, someone had stated that Tekky had planned to release a "Recordable voice" raven that was never produced. Lets pray it makes it this year!


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> I hope Nosferatu will be available at spirit.QUOTE]
> 
> I think its a safe bet that Spirit will have Nosferatu. I'm betting that he will cost the same as Regan did last year.


----------



## Spinechiller

This is a photo of a Gemmy witch with microphone, taken at Transworld.


----------



## Penumbra

anyone have any more pictures of the new props at transworld?


----------



## hallorenescene

she's actually a good looking witch. but i'm sure she's costly.


----------



## Spinechiller

Jason Voorhees, for sale again this year.












Neat new animated skeleton ground breaker. The other image is a new inflatable not sure if made by Gemmy or not. 



Here are a few photos, will try to continue to post more.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks spine, i like the ground breaker, and the inflatable is real cute too.


----------



## pirates of the caribbean

Hi, I'm new here, but have been reading this site for a while. I really hope gemmy makes a new, better built leatherface and headless horsemen. I know morbid is re-releasing the exorcist girl, but it is no longer a spirit exclusive. Also, I'm just curious if anybody knows what Gemmy's 2011 6' animated "flakey francis" bride prop did?


----------



## Spinechiller

pirates of the caribbean said:


> Hi, I'm new here, but have been reading this site for a while. I really hope gemmy makes a new, better built leatherface and headless horsemen. I know morbid is re-releasing the exorcist girl, but it is no longer a spirit exclusive. Also, I'm just curious if anybody knows what Gemmy's 2011 6' animated "flakey francis" bride prop did?


Welcome to the forum  I think this prop was produced in very little quantity in 2011. Here is a little info from the 2011 Gemmy thread: "Flaky Francis: upper body, eyes, and mouth move. LED lights pulse through the gown to give her a very "ghost like" appearance." (original info posted by teecee2468). You may find more information in this thread from 2011 http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/102557-gemmy-2011-animated-props.html Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Penumbra

Anybody have any updates on Morbid Tekky or Gemmy?


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Anybody have any updates on Morbid Tekky or Gemmy?


Well the sayings to this witch http://jmarcus.com/g_62653_lifesize_hagatha.htm are the same as some of the other witches(ex. Treater greater, Rhonda broom etc.) . It says like "Have you come for a treat or a trick, hahaha", or "They is something spooky out tonight and I think it's you, hahaha" and two other sayings. I wish they would come up with different says but at least a new face  It's also a pop up figure if anyone was curious instead of poles. I think it will retail upwards of $149.99 because that's similar to some of the other witches that do about the same.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Man, I'm tired of those generic gemmy sayings. They have the witches, skull, reapers etc. saying the same thing. I remember the the witch holding the cauldron at lowes. At first i was happy it didn't have the usual sayings. but then i heard the witch say "wheres the beef?" and some other stupid thing. The two reapers made by gemmy this year were both great though. I was unfortunately only able to get the gemmy "night fright mike" reaper w/ the cool color changing face. Gemmy made a lot of props this year w/ cool light effects(color changing mouth/eyes, strobing body, pulsing blue lights etc.) hopefully they will do the same this year. I hope they come out w/ some really cool original props!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

This guy looks alot like the larger 6' version at lowes. I really wanted him, but i could probably just use this guy! they have him here:
http://jmarcus.com/halloween_shaking_hanging.htm


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> This guy looks alot like the larger 6' version at lowes. I really wanted him, but i could probably just use this guy! they have him here:
> http://jmarcus.com/halloween_shaking_hanging.htm


This is a nice reaper. I hope it will be available at lot's of different stores, because this one looks liike it may sell out fast.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

What does he do exactly? I can tell his body strobes and his teeth light up(teeth change color?). Do his eyes change color like the other one(6' one from lowes)? Does he say the same thing? If anybody has a photo or video of this guy from Transworld, I'd appreciate them posting it.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> What does he do exactly? I can tell his body strobes and his teeth light up(teeth change color?). Do his eyes change color like the other one(6' one from lowes)? Does he say the same thing? If anybody has a photo or video of this guy from Transworld, I'd appreciate them posting it.


I don't think he says anything but I did see him at Transworld. He was not working properly (low on batteries I think) but did look impressive in person. Here are two photo's from the Sunstar industries catalog. Hope this helps


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is another new item new this year that I thought looked really neat. It reminds me of the hands carried at GrandinRoad last year http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=grand...5&tbnw=113&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Thanks! Wow, he's 5.5 feet, thats a pretty good deal for around $40. I may have to just order him at Jmarcus soon, he looks great!


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Thanks! Wow, he's 5.5 feet, thats a pretty good deal for around $40. I may have to just order him at Jmarcus soon, he looks great!


Your welcome, glad I could help  He may have a minimum order on him so make sure to ask when ordering. Just wanted you to know in case.


----------



## Penumbra

Do you have any more photos if sunstars catalogue? Sorry, I am just getting exited


----------



## Spinechiller

Here are a few others.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

why does it have the hunchback treater-greater classified as new? And wasn't that skeleton butler w/ the lantern from a couple years ago? either way, he looks cool, and Im gonna get him. Whats that pick in the catalog to the left of Jason? Also, any picks of the "sitting up bride"? Sorry, just eager.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> why does it have the hunchback treater-greater classified as new? And wasn't that skeleton butler w/ the lantern from a couple years ago? either way, he looks cool, and Im gonna get him. Whats that pick in the catalog to the left of Jason? Also, any picks of the "sitting up bride"? Sorry, just eager.


I think the reason why the hunchback is classified as new figure because maybe it's new to maybe that wholesaler. For the skeleton butler I think it was exclusive to Lowes in 2010 and available to other places as well. On the left to Jason is those animated posters (Freedy ect.) Will try to get a pick tommorow of bride.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I do hope gemmy makes a new leatherface for 2012. Hopefully it will do more than the last one, and not be another cheap licensed figure w/ light up eyes if anybody's interested, there's an old letherface on ebay for $200 dollars, heres the URL:

http://compare.ebay.com/like/251020555098?var=lrgimg&sort=BestMatch


----------



## Penumbra

Those hanging monsters look cool. Can't wait for more info for this year!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

How does the green monster work? I saw a larger picks and it looks like the face is backlit from a piece of cloth.


----------



## Spinechiller

I saw that on display at Transworld, it looked very cool  The face lights up green and a plastic piece (face) moves forward to create a 3 dimensional monster face. I think it might speak as well but it was hard to hear (lot's of people there). Please don't quote me that it speaks as well in case I was mistaken.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a pic of "sitting up bride from Sunstar industries catalog.


----------



## GhostHost999

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a pic of "sitting up bride from Sunstar industries catalog.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110207


Wow! thanks for the pic! Do you know what she does? Is she like an ivanna get-up or she's really sitting?


----------



## Spinechiller

GhostHost999 said:


> Wow! thanks for the pic! Do you know what she does? Is she like an ivanna get-up or she's really sitting?


I think she is really sitting. I think she speaks and her mouth moves and eyes light up. It did not give a very good description from this catalog. I'm just thinking that from the picture.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Another great prop that I have to get! Thanks


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Another great prop that I have to get! Thanks


Your welcome


----------



## Penumbra

That bride does look cool! If she really does sit up from laying down then I'm gonna get her! I already have the white strobing skeleton ghost, Nosferatu and that hanging black monster with the red face on my list.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

with that black hair and white dress, that bride almost reminds me of Samara/donna the dead w/ skeleton face. It has the same face as last year's "Flakey Francis", hopefully it has a fair amount of movement. Is is about 2' tall?


----------



## Spinechiller

Has anyone purchased this? Here is link http://jmarcus.com/g_26941_graveriserupchuck.htm I think it was available at Wallgreens last year. Any comments/reviews on this would be great


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

does that skeleton butler swing his lantern like that old gemmy reaper? He will make a great graveyard caretaker/grave digger. He almost reminds me of one of those "Haunted Mansion" ghoul greeters w/ the top hat.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I dont own him but I remember he had cool head movement, but pretty cheesy sayings.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Also, does anyone know what this Witch does, the eyes looks like they don't move:

http://jmarcus.com/g_62653_lifesize_hagatha.htm


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> does that skeleton butler swing his lantern like that old gemmy reaper? He will make a great graveyard caretaker/grave digger. He almost reminds me of one of those "Haunted Mansion" ghoul greeters w/ the top hat.


I think it does, I'm tempted on buying this one


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Did anyone see the "Hagatha" witch w/ the tiki skull at transworld? what does it do?


----------



## Spinechiller

Spinechiller said:


> Well the sayings to this witch http://jmarcus.com/g_62653_lifesize_hagatha.htm are the same as some of the other witches(ex. Treater greater, Rhonda broom etc.) . It says like "Have you come for a treat or a trick, hahaha", or "They is something spooky out tonight and I think it's you, hahaha" and two other sayings. I wish they would come up with different says but at least a new face  It's also a pop up figure if anyone was curious instead of poles. I think it will retail upwards of $149.99 because that's similar to some of the other witches that do about the same.



Hagatha also seems to almost bounce when she talks. I think her head moves as well and eyes light up. Finally her tiki skulls eyes light up red. She looked neat when I saw her but I already have a witch that says the same sayings.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I dont own him but I remember he had cool head movement, but pretty cheesy sayings.


Thanks  do you remember the price? It probably will change this year but was curious.

Thanks,


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

It was around $100-$129, depending on the store. I've found some pretty good deals on this guy on ebay for around $50. He does rise a considerable amount. I almost got him to put on a 6' body, so the he'd rise to 7' of so.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Here's a video I found on Youtube of the rising reaper:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fTbZ7aUca0&feature=related


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I saw a video of the skeleton butler from 2009, and he DOES swing his lantern. Hopefully gemmy doesn't remove that motion for 2012. His sayings are actually prety good!


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Here's a video I found on Youtube of the rising reaper:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fTbZ7aUca0&feature=related


Thanks, it's a neat item. I like the way he raises.


----------



## Penumbra

If you have a Menards nearby that's usually where they're sold.


----------



## Spinechiller

Has anyone purchased this before? Here is link http://www.buycostumes.com/Man-With...-Sound-Animated-Prop/35159/ProductDetail.aspx It looks neat and the reviews seem good as well.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> If you have a Menards nearby that's usually where they're sold.


Thanks, we don't have a Menards in Canada but sill good to know.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I hope gemmy makes another cool life-size guy w/ lighting affects like the "Night Fright Mike" which I personally think is one of gemmy's best original props in the last 3 years, and the "Gemmy Life-Size Animated Talking Ghostly Grim Reaper" which i wish I got, but at least their making a mini-version this year.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I hope gemmy makes another cool life-size guy w/ lighting affects like the "Night Fright Mike" which I personally think is one of gemmy's best original props in the last 3 years, and the "Gemmy Life-Size Animated Talking Ghostly Grim Reaper" which i wish I got, but at least their making a mini-version this year.



Night Fright Mike does look like an interesting figure. I saw him at a local party store but he was not plugged in. Did he say many sayings?


----------



## Spinechiller

Pirate of the Caribbean I noticed on the "show of your life size character thread" that you purchased Horace. Are you happy with him? He looked like a very neat item when I saw him at Walmart Canada in 2010 but you could hardly tell what he was saying. Hopefully yours works well


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya. His sound/sayings are great! He's not too loud and not too quiet and his sayings are some of the best i've heard from a gemmy original prop. The color changing eyes and teeth are also pretty cool. I got him for only $99.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

He just arrived today. I'm probably going to set him up tomorrow. I've seen several videos on youtube of him, and his sound is not great. I think its a problem w/ all Horace the butlers. The only reason I got him was that his head/eye movement is cool, and he was only $70 on ebay. I may re-sauder the wires or just cut them. He'll be cool even w/o sound. I'm making him into a caretaker guy.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Actually, I just set him up! He's really cool looking and the sound works, but his eyes don't light up red and his head doesn't move up and down 
He reminds me of Lurch from the Adams family.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Actually, I just set him up! He's really cool looking and the sound works, but his eyes don't light up red and his head doesn't move up and down
> He reminds me of Lurch from the Adams family.


That's too bad  maybe try and re click on the head. Do happen to remember if the seller you ordered from had more in stock?

Thanks,


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Got it on ebay. There was another one from a different seller but for $159, so I'll stick w/ the one I have. He's still really cool and the sound is great. Any picks of the "sitting-up reaper"?


----------



## Spinechiller

Will try to get pic of sitting up reaper tomorrow. Would love to get Horace in the near future to even use as a static prop but not at $159. Thanks though for taking the time and looking on eBay for me.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The company that made the re-animated monster, the animated Von Mortis vampire, Uncle Charlie animated clown, and Hilda witch w/ cat in 2011 is making a new pirate for 2012! Here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCHe9VWXRZw&feature=related


----------



## halloween71

wish they would have had that pirate last year when I did a pirate theme.He looks cool.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I can't find it now, but there was this one website that had all these cool Gemmy exclusives. It was some online hardware store. I can only remember 2 of it's exclusives, a Donna the dead spirit ball, and a pirate skull spirit ball. Has anyone seen these anywhere else? I've looked on ebay, but can't find them. Has anyone ever seen them?


----------



## Spinechiller

Here an image of the Sitting up reaper from Sunstar industries catalog.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I can't find it now, but there was this one website that had all these cool Gemmy exclusives. It was some online hardware store. I can only remember 2 of it's exclusives, a Donna the dead spirit ball, and a pirate skull spirit ball. Has anyone seen these anywhere else? I've looked on ebay, but can't find them. Has anyone ever seen them?


Sounds cool, how long ago were you on the website? If it was a while ago the ulr might have changed. Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I last saw that website in 2009, so it's been a while. Thanks for the pic! He has the same face as "Night fright mike", which means his mouth doesn't move. hopefully the mouth lights up or something.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I last saw that website in 2009, so it's been a while. Thanks for the pic! He has the same face as "Night fright mike", which means his mouth doesn't move. hopefully the mouth lights up or something.



Thanks, it sure sounds like a great website though.


----------



## Penumbra

I like the bride better than the reaper.
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya. The reaper looks a little boring. I wonder what their retail price is?


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Ya. The reaper looks a little boring. I wonder what their retail price is?


This is just a guess but I would say between $99.99 and $139.99. Reason being I think it will be similar to some of the other 3 foot figures.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I can tell that the reapers mouth doesn't move, so $99 or more may be a little pricey, unless there's an unknown WOW factor


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I can tell that the reapers mouth doesn't move, so $99 or more may be a little pricey, unless there's an unknown WOW factor


That does make sense. I think it will also depend on what retailer caries him and the amount of saying he says. If it's a big box store that caries him $99 would seem reasonable but if it's a party store it may be a bit more. I'm interested to see this one in person because the catalog does not does not scream WOW in my opinion.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

What I like about Horace the Butler (And the midnight countess) is that I'm not quite sure what he is exactly supposed to be. One or two of the his sayings suggest he's a vampire, two suggest he's a zombie, and another two suggest he's a frankenstein-like-guy. I think one other suggests that he's a murderer. It keeps one wondering what he is, which I like. I can only conclude that he is a CREEPY butler.


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, that is a really good price. i love that guy. how is your audio?


----------



## Spinechiller

I really wish I picked him up in 2010  He is very unique which like. Hopefully I will come across him in the near future at a reasonable price


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The audio on him is actually pretty good. I was prepared w/ new speakers if the sound was bad, but didn't need 'em.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's great, even if the audio was bad, that was a good price. all the better the audio is good


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Does anybody have a video of Gemmy's Swaying Ghost, I heard somewhere that they're bringing it back for 2012, but I've have not seen a video of it. It looks like a good prop, the only problem being that "It speaks funny phrases", which means some stupid saying. It was on Jmarcus one day reccently, then when I looked the next day, it was gone. >:0


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Does anybody have a video of Gemmy's Swaying Ghost, I heard somewhere that they're bringing it back for 2012, but I've have not seen a video of it. It looks like a good prop, the only problem being that "It speaks funny phrases", which means some stupid saying. It was on Jmarcus one day reccently, then when I looked the next day, it was gone. >:0


Is it this ghost? http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=swayi...44&tbnw=99&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0 I have an account with Morris Costumes and saw it listed again but it said out of stock. So I may be able to find out if he will be available again this year. Was he ever available in stores? The only ghost I even remember seeing was at Target in 2010 when I was down in the States one weekend. I hope he will be available again this year, he looks super neat


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya. I never saw him in stores either. I only saw that ghost at target the SLOWLY rises up and down, which is different. That seems like it would be a pretty popular prop for a lot of stores. It may have been made in extremely small quantities. Well I hope it does come back because it looks interesting.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Ya. I never saw him in stores either. I only saw that ghost at target the SLOWLY rises up and down, which is different. That seems like it would be a pretty popular prop for a lot of stores. It may have been made in extremely small quantities. Well I hope it does come back because it looks interesting.


Oh ok, that makes sense. I will try to email Morris this week because I think he would work well with my other life size props. When did you see him on Jmarcus? I was just curious.


----------



## hallorenescene

that ghost is fine. that could go pretty much in any theme


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I saw the ghost on Jmarcus around two weeks ago. I checked the next day, and he was gone. ?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Well since it's coming out another year, I should probably ask this: Does anybody have the Gemmy hunchback treater greeter? How do you like it? Does it really have a true Gemmy base w/ the purple button?


----------



## 19215

I had the hunchback and sold him. He used a flat plastic base and had metal poles that you had to assemble for the legs. There wasn't a purple button.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Thanks! Also, does anybody have a video or non-stock photo of the new witch holding the tiki skull?


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a non-stock photo of witch, sorry for the quality of the photo this one was taken with my phone instead of my camera.


----------



## Spinechiller

MattB said:


> I had the hunchback and sold him. He used a flat plastic base and had metal poles that you had to assemble for the legs. There wasn't a purple button.


That's new news to me, thanks. They should really update their products photo to look more like the pole type of figures. Does anyone know if it was originally like this in 2009 when he came out?


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I saw the ghost on Jmarcus around two weeks ago. I checked the next day, and he was gone. ?


Thanks, do you remember the wholesale price on Jmarcus?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Thanks for the pic. The ghost's price was (I think) somewhere around $150.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I want Gemmy to make several 6' pieces that have a MIC option for 2012. The only prop that has had a MIC option in the last 3 or 4 years is the witch. I want a zombie, a pirate, a reaper, or SOMETHING w/ a MIC option. I think it would have been cool if they put a MIC option on the 2011 ghost-face scream prop, maybe even could have had a voice-changer inside to sound like ghost-face.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I hope Gemmy makes a headless horseman. The only things that are similar to the headless horseman at the moment are these cheesy things:

http://www.nightviewproductions.com/life-size-characters-c-8/headless-henry-talking-character-p-423

http://www.nightviewproductions.com/life-size-characters-c-8/headless-horseman-p-295


----------



## GhostHost999

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a non-stock photo of witch, sorry for the quality of the photo this one was taken with my phone instead of my camera.
> View attachment 110500


She looks creepy, but does she move her mouth? and does she repeat the same crap like "welcome to my home my little victims or I mean my little friends... eeehehhahahahahahahaaaah!"


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, that second one isn't to bad of a headless horseman


----------



## 19215

Spinechiller said:


> That's new news to me, thanks. They should really update their products photo to look more like the pole type of figures. Does anyone know if it was originally like this in 2009 when he came out?


This is how all of the hunchbacks I've seen look in terms of the base. This isn't my auction, but it shows a good photo of the base.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...%2BWtz6HXSdX%2Fm9sEvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I guess it's not an awful headless horseman. It just looks a bit cheesy, and I wish there was more movement.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I hope Gemmy makes a headless horseman. The only things that are similar to the headless horseman at the moment are these cheesy things:
> 
> http://www.nightviewproductions.com/life-size-characters-c-8/headless-henry-talking-character-p-423
> 
> http://www.nightviewproductions.com/life-size-characters-c-8/headless-horseman-p-295


I think another talking animatronic on the market would be great  I hope Gemmy makes a life size headless horseman this year I'm sure it would sell really well.


----------



## Spinechiller

GhostHost999 said:


> She looks creepy, but does she move her mouth? and does she repeat the same crap like "welcome to my home my little victims or I mean my little friends... eeehehhahahahahahahaaaah!"


I don't remember her mouth moving but she does say those same four phases one of which you listed. She also had a push lift type base which I also like instead of those pole type figures.


----------



## Spinechiller

MattB said:


> This is how all of the hunchbacks I've seen look in terms of the base. This isn't my auction, but it shows a good photo of the base.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...%2BWtz6HXSdX%2Fm9sEvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks, I always thought the base looked like this http://www.buycostumes.com/Hunchback-Treater-Greeter-Animated-Prop/64247/ProductDetail.aspx but I guess not.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I think gemmy should make a much scarier hunchback, holding a vile of poison, having crooked teeth, an sinister smile, eyes squinting(not super WIDE open like they are now), warts everywhere, scars etc. That would be something I would buy. I also think Gemmy should loose the trays that they have on EVERYTHING. The people at Gemmy are probably thinking: "This prop is really boring, how can I fix it? Hmmmm... I know, lets plop a tray on it, now everything's better!!!" lol


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I think gemmy should make a much scarier hunchback, holding a vile of poison, having crooked teeth, an sinister smile, eyes squinting(not super WIDE open like they are now), warts everywhere, scars etc. That would be something I would buy. I also think Gemmy should loose the trays that they have on EVERYTHING. The people at Gemmy are probably thinking: "This prop is really boring, how can I fix it? Hmmmm... I know, lets plop a tray on it, now everything's better!!!" lol


I agree but a least it's better then those ugly bags they used to have them carry


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree, i think the trays are inappropriate on everything. i have moaneke holding a tray. a zombie holding a skull, and a grave keeper holding a candlelabra. if they had a tray, it pretty much eliminated them for me. seems silly to have a tray on everyone


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> i agree, i think the trays are inappropriate on everything. i have moaneke holding a tray. a zombie holding a skull, and a grave keeper holding a candlelabra. if they had a tray, it pretty much eliminated them for me. seems silly to have a tray on everyone


Do you have a pic of moaneke holding a tray? Never heard of that life size figure before.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm not totally against the tray. It's useful on the butlers, but on anything else, it's really not needed. I'd rather have them holding a lamp, a talking skull, spirit ball, cauldron or something creative. You're right about the bags. I only saw the witch treater greeter holding that(and a donna the dead), and that thing looked so light that of you filled the bag w/ candy, the darn thing would fall over. I had no idea what one was supposed to do w/ the bag.


----------



## Penumbra

This goes for whoever asked about Gemmy's Swaying Ghost. I actually saw this prop a couple years ago at a local store. The motions where really impressive, but the phrases where really stupid. I also have that Rising Ghost from Target. I really like it.


----------



## hallorenescene

moaneke i don't think is by gemmy, and she's not animated. i guess i just mentioned her because she had a tray. i agree about the butlers having a tray, that works.


----------



## hallorenescene

moaneke i don't think is by gemmy, and she's not animated. i guess i just mentioned her because she had a tray so i didn't feel i needed other things to. i agree about the butlers having a tray, that works.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I read somewhere that gemmy is bringing back their line of "half-dead butlers" ,what are these? Are they like zombie butlers that I missed in the past?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

One effective thing that gemmy did in the past was the "anti-licencing." They would make a prop that looked really close to some figure from a movie/TV show, but not too alike, so the movie producers wouldn't sue. This way they can spend more money on prop features, and less money on licensing, and still have a really cool prop. Some examples are:
Wade/edwardian butler-----------------> Uncle fester from Adams family
Donna the dead-----------------> Samara
Old frankenstein----------------->Vanhelsing frankenstein
Hunchback greeter------------------> Igor from young frankenstein
Horace butler-------------------------> Lurch from adams family
Dead eye drake--------------------> Captain Barbossa from pirates of the caribbean

I also think gemmy should make a headless horseman, creature from the black lagoon, Davy Jones from POTC, generic maniac (guy w/ hockey mask, holding chainsaw, in prison jumpsuit), frankenstein bride, and an animated butler that lifts up a tray w/ a talking head (interactivity between head and butler).


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> moaneke i don't think is by gemmy, and she's not animated. i guess i just mentioned her because she had a tray so i didn't feel i needed other things to. i agree about the butlers having a tray, that works.


Thanks for the pic


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I read somewhere that gemmy is bringing back their line of "half-dead butlers" ,what are these? Are they like zombie butlers that I missed in the past?


I think the "half-dead butlers" are the butlers that were available in 2010. I think this because in the 2010 article that was written about Gemmys 2010 Halloween line this was said "hilarious undead butlers". So I guess those butlers include: Horace, Skeleton butler, and the Party Hardy Skeleton Butler and the butler available at Lowes in 2010. Where did you read about them re releasing them in 2012?


----------



## 19215

hallorenescene said:


> moaneke i don't think is by gemmy, and she's not animated. i guess i just mentioned her because she had a tray so i didn't feel i needed other things to. i agree about the butlers having a tray, that works.


Is Moaneke one of those flat-back foam props? She looks really detailed.


----------



## hallorenescene

moaneke is one of those flat-back foam props. i got her 1/2 price, and i love her, but at the same time i was dissapointed that she was foam and flat back. for what they were charging full price, seemed there could have been a back to her. and you don't want to put to much on her tray, she's not built for that


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> moaneke i don't think is by gemmy, and she's not animated. i guess i just mentioned her because she had a tray so i didn't feel i needed other things to. i agree about the butlers having a tray, that works.


Who's the hottie? I have always liked that prop. No, she's not by Gemmy, but *I'm pretty sure* by Michael Burnett, an actual special effects artist.



pirate of the caribbean said:


> generic maniac (guy w/ hockey mask, holding chainsaw, in prison jumpsuit)


Sure, make it easy on them... That is _at least_ 2 lawsuits rolled up into one


----------



## SinTheDoll

pirate of the caribbean said:


> The company that made the re-animated monster, the animated Von Mortis vampire, Uncle Charlie animated clown, and Hilda witch w/ cat in 2011 is making a new pirate for 2012! Here's the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCHe9VWXRZw&feature=related


They're also coming out with a Zombie Bride and a Grim Reaper this year. Morris costumes had them on display at their booth at Transworld.
-Anthony


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The zombie bride sounds cool. Do you have any picks?


----------



## Penumbra

That grim reaper Morris had on display is called "Pestilence." The video of him looks cool but you can't hear anything.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Sure, make it easy on them... That is _at least_ 2 lawsuits rolled up into one[/QUOTE]

I agree w/ you, BUT, tekky toys got away with it by making the insane serial killer w/ a hockey mask and a strait jacket.


----------



## Spinechiller

It sounds llike the swaying ghost will make a return this year. I emailed Morris and they said they will be carrying him again (I have an account with them). So hopefully a major retailer will pick him up this year.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I just hope they change the stuff the swaying ghost says. according to several people on this forum, the movement was cool, but the sayings were really cheesy. I also read last year that tekky toys was making a reccordable raven, but couldn't get it to retailers in 2011. They may get it out this year, because it sounds like a cool prop.


----------



## Spinechiller

Code:







pirate of the caribbean said:


> I just hope they change the stuff the swaying ghost says. according to several people on this forum, the movement was cool, but the sayings were really cheesy. I also read last year that tekky toys was making a reccordable raven, but couldn't get it to retailers in 2011. They may get it out this year, because it sounds like a cool prop.


I'm just happy the ghost will be available again. I agree though, hopefully they have fixed it to say better sayings.


----------



## Penumbra

I hope retailers will decide to sell Tekky's recordable raven. Cause that's something I would really like to have in my display.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I hope that there aren't too many spirit exclusives. I hate when the only place you can find some really cool prop is at Spirit, where it's usually pretty overpriced. I bet ghost-face and frankenstein would be half the price they were at spirit if they were availible at walmart, lowes, biglots etc.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I hope that there aren't too many spirit exclusives. I hate when the only place you can find some really cool prop is at Spirit, where it's usually pretty overpriced. I bet ghost-face and frankenstein would be half the price they were at spirit if they were availible at walmart, lowes, biglots etc.



I agree but usually the next year some of the Spirit exclusives are available everywhere. This would include Freddy from being $279.99 to $165 at Walmart.com the following year.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

If gemmy makes a headless horseman, he should be holding his head while stepping w/ one foot on a jack-o-lantern. I suppose it could also be vise-versa. He should also be holding an ax/sword. The head could talk/scream and move it's eyes, the J-O-L could light up(maybe cackle), the arm holding the sword could move, and the body could turn. I wish they could somehow incorperate the horse.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> If gemmy makes a headless horseman, he should be holding his head while stepping w/ one foot on a jack-o-lantern. I suppose it could also be vise-versa. He should also be holding an ax/sword. The head could talk/scream and move it's eyes, the J-O-L could light up(maybe cackle), the arm holding the sword could move, and the body could turn. I wish they could somehow incorperate the horse.



That sure would be neat. I have a feeling if it gets done it will be like the headless bride. By that I mean it will hold it head and the base will move. It would be nice if it was holding a sword as well like you had said. Finally I think if it gets released it will be a Spirit Exclusive and retail between $250 and $300.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

As someone said earlier on this forum, there could be two versions. One w/ pumpkin and ax, and one w/ head and sword. It'd be like donna-the-dead. One would be a spirit exclusive, the other would go to wal-mart, party city, etc.


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy could incorperate the horse by making it a realistic inflatable. Then they could have the horseman either riding or standing next to the horse.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy could incorperate the horse by making it a realistic inflatable. Then they could have the horseman either riding or standing next to the horse.


That's a good idea, hopefully they will have something similar.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> As someone said earlier on this forum, there could be two versions. One w/ pumpkin and ax, and one w/ head and sword. It'd be like donna-the-dead. One would be a spirit exclusive, the other would go to wal-mart, party city, etc.


Ya they seemed to do that a lot in the past but not so much recently. It would be great thogh if they did have a few versions.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I hope they do start doing that again. it offers more variety and, if there was only one version, it would be an overpriced Spirit Exclusive  It'd be cool if they had him on a horse, but storage would be hard, and he be WAY too expensive.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I hope they do start doing that again. it offers more variety and, if there was only one version, it would be an overpriced Spirit Exclusive  It'd be cool if they had him on a horse, but storage would be hard, and he be WAY too expensive.


Let's hope  I sure hope if they release one it will be no more then $300.


----------



## Penumbra

I blame the economy for everything being overpriced. A few years ago, even Spirit had decent prices on their props


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> I blame the economy for everything being overpriced. A few years ago, even Spirit had decent prices on their props


I agree but I guess if the demand is there they can charge what they want.


----------



## Spinechiller

On another note I would love to see some more value type figures. By that I mean like the treater greeter type zombies that were about $70 in 2008. They usually are battery operated but are great for the price! Hopefully it will be this year that they will make there return


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Treeter greeter zombie? any picks? Sounds cool. Are those the ones that turn their head and have light up eyes that were availible at michaels?


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Treeter greeter zombie? any picks? Sounds cool. Are those the ones that turn their head and have light up eyes that were availible at michaels?


Well Micheal's had witches in 2009 and 2010 (treater greeters). The zombies were available through a few retails but I remember Buycostumes.com having them. Here are the links to other buycostumes zombies: http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Life-Size-Talking-Zombie/35166/ProductDetail.aspx and http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Life-Size-Zombie-with-Light-and-Sound/35165/ProductDetail.aspx I don't think they will return because it's says discontinued but maybe something similar will be available this year. Finally in 2008 there were also two other treater greaters a Donna the dead one and a grave keeper one. I only remember seeing the Donna the Dead one for around $99 at a local party store. My bet is it was only made in very small quantities.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, i have that first zombie spinechiller. i got him after halloween at kmart for 1/2 price. i usually don't spend that much, but he was the last one and i really wanted him. i donned him into cowboy clothes and changed him into the ghost of a singing cowboy. i really like him. i hadn't seen the other zombie before. i like mine better, but the other is nice too


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> i usually don't spend that much, but he was the last one and i really wanted him. i donned him into cowboy clothes and changed him into the ghost of a singing cowboy.


When did Gene Autry become a Halloween icon? Neat prop, hallo.

SpineChiller, I really like the second zombie that you added a link to; then again, the other looks like something from the movie _Dead Birds_, so I'm not sure which I prefer Of course, they _would_ be discontinued and sold out...


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh, i have that first zombie spinechiller. i got him after halloween at kmart for 1/2 price. i usually don't spend that much, but he was the last one and i really wanted him. i donned him into cowboy clothes and changed him into the ghost of a singing cowboy. i really like him. i hadn't seen the other zombie before. i like mine better, but the other is nice too



If you don't mind me asking what year did you pick him up?


----------



## Spinechiller

Garthgoyle said:


> When did Gene Autry become a Halloween icon? Neat prop, hallo.
> 
> SpineChiller, I really like the second zombie that you added a link to; then again, the other looks like something from the movie _Dead Birds_, so I'm not sure which I like more Of course, they _would_ be discontinued and sold out...


I hate when that happens as well. As soon as you want to purchase something it's discounted


----------



## hallorenescene

sold out, or in my haunt doing a little gene autry number. lol. he was perfect for the part. hey, that other zombie could have been a backup singer.


----------



## 19215

I'm pretty sure that American Sale had the Gemmy zombie a couple years ago. I think he was about $70.


----------



## 19215

I just saw where the new Texas Chainsaw 3d movie has been moved to a release date of January 2013. I think this means that Leatherface will be the licensed figure for next year. I think this year will be the "tall man" from Phantasm and possibly another Universal figure like Bela Lugosi.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, it's been awhile ago so i don't remember exactly when i got him. i pulled up my pictures of my haunts and i see i have him displayed in my 2008 haunt. so either i bought him in 2007 at 1/2 price after halloween, or they had a pre halloween sale at kmart in 2008. i do remember i bought 3 props the year i bought him. another zombie with part of his face missing, and a skelly that sits up in a coffin. if you click on my signature below, it takes you to my photo bucket. to the right is all my haunts. you will see him in my window in 2008. in 2007 i did a zombie theme, i know unluckily i didn't have the zombies then. seems i got them that year after halloween. but so many years ago, i'm not sure.
2008


----------



## Spinechiller

hallorenescene said:


> spinechiller, it's been awhile ago so i don't remember exactly when i got him. i pulled up my pictures of my haunts and i see i have him displayed in my 2008 haunt. so either i bought him in 2007 at 1/2 price after halloween, or they had a pre halloween sale at kmart in 2008. i do remember i bought 3 props the year i bought him. another zombie with part of his face missing, and a skelly that sits up in a coffin. if you click on my signature below, it takes you to my photo bucket. to the right is all my haunts. you will see him in my window in 2008. in 2007 i did a zombie theme, i know unluckily i didn't have the zombies then. seems i got them that year after halloween. but so many years ago, i'm not sure.
> 2008


Thank so much. One other quick question where did you get that middle zombie?


----------



## hallorenescene

i got him at kmart the same time i got the first zombie. in 2007 i did a zombie theme, i didn't have them till my next haunt in 2008. the year 2008 i did the first zombie as a dressed up singing cowboy, i did the zombie in the middle as a dead bar tender in my western haunt.. put him in a cowbow vest, and a cowboy hat


----------



## hallorenescene

i got him at kmart the same time i got the first zombie. in 2007 i did a zombie theme, i didn't have them till my next haunt in 2008. the year 2008 i did the first zombie as a dressed up singing cowboy, i did the zombie in the middle as a dead bar tender in my western haunt. i put him in a cowbow vest, and a cowboy hat. some of the treats were beef jerky, taffy, and lemon drops, and they got a bottle of root beer. the jerkys were placed in the skellys head
2008


----------



## Penumbra

I wish gemmy would re-release their old props. I don't mean their old 2006-2008 things I mean their OLD props. Like from 2000-2003. The oldest prop I have from Gemmy is the old rattle skull on a stick that I got back in 2001.


----------



## lanie077

This is a new prop its called the smoldering reaper, not sure who makes it but it looks pretty cool
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/the-smoldering-reaper-p-24351.html


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Thats is so COOL, the pulsing green LEDs and turning head and fogging chest sounds great. I'm totally getting that. I think it's made by Morris Costumes Inc.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> I wish gemmy would re-release their old props. I don't mean their old 2006-2008 things I mean their OLD props. Like from 2000-2003. The oldest prop I have from Gemmy is the old rattle skull on a stick that I got back in 2001.


I agree, I don't mean to sound dumb but did they have life size Halloween props then? I did not own any at that time so they never really crossed my mind in stores.


----------



## Penumbra

Yes, Gemmy actually had several life-size props back then. In fact, That's when they made a lot of their originals. Like the original green monster, or the original Edwardian butler.

On a side note, The smoldering reaper is actually made by Mario Chiodo. the same people that are making the zombie bride and the pirate for this year.


----------



## GhostHost999

*Gemmy history*



Penumbra said:


> Yes, Gemmy actually had several life-size props back then. In fact, That's when they made a lot of their originals. Like the original green monster, or the original Edwardian butler.
> 
> On a side note, The smoldering reaper is actually made by Mario Chiodo. the same people that are making the zombie bride and the pirate for this year.


The first lifesize props as we usually know them (with a base and a purple button) where released back in 2005 I think the first lot was The Edwardian butler,count vigor, a scarecrow that only moved one eye and made sounds, and the green monster OH! and Freddy for Kmart. Later on 2006 came the best ones which were Donna the dead, Dr. Shivers, the first life-size animated witch which holded a crystal ball with the one she interacted,and others like Chainsaw massacre's leatherface, and the lighet mummy. On 2007 came the life-size animated caged skeleton, Dead eye drake (the skeleton pirate that moved his sword), Spirit's Donna the dead (dressed in black, holding a knife and a severed head), Michael's Donna the dead (the one holding a Jack o' lantern and wearing a wrecked dress), The cauldron witch with microphone, the l woman mummy (with Donna's face) also it is worthy to mention they made their first enormous inflatables (that made complete scenes) like the ballroom dancers, and the graveyard with a graveyard arch. On 2008, gemmy released the last cool props which were the beheded brides (Generic version which was an almost 6 feet tall bride dressed as a bride, the almost 6 feet tall bride dressed in a black widow's dress with long hair made for spirit, and the 5 feet tall cheaper version made for Michael's), The skelleton butler, the bald butler (which was like the Edwardian butler but without hair), Jason Vorhees figure, and a mummy that didn't glow in the dark,.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Now that gemmy has made talking interactive figures, they should make moving-interactive figures. They could have a freddy vs. Jason thing where they would *touch* each other w/ their weapons, not hitting so hard to break, but enough so that it would look cool. They could do the same thing w/ pirates. They probably won't do that though. I'm sure it's more complex than I thought.


----------



## Penumbra

I like the idea for interacting figures, but I think Tekky toys would be more likely to make something like that.


----------



## Spinechiller

I would love if Spirit did a "through the ages line of props". By that I mean to re-release some of their old favorites. They could almost have them in a theater type display (like the one they had in 2010 for horror movie characters). In that display there could be maybe 5-6 old favorites(ie Donna the dead, Leather face, Micheal from 2009, midnight countess ect). I personally think this idea would sell really well but it's just an idea.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, I totally agree w/ Spinechiller. Or maybe, Spirit could set aside one WHOLE halloween season, and only bring back old favorites, but I doubt Spirit of all places would do that.  . Another idea for a prop: a headless horseman victim. I bet spirit could have an entire sleepy hollow display. That would be cool.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Ya, I totally agree w/ Spinechiller. Or maybe, Spirit could set aside one WHOLE halloween season, and only bring back old favorites, but I doubt Spirit of all places would do that.  . Another idea for a prop: a headless horseman victim. I bet spirit could have an entire sleepy hollow display. That would be cool.


A whole sleepy hollow display would be great


----------



## Penumbra

A Sleepy Hallow display? I'm getting chills just thinking about it!


----------



## hallorenescene

morris is a company that sells products, it doesn't make products. as far as full size animated props, i'm pretty sure back in the mid 1980's kmart in charles city iowa had a dancing frankie and a dancing pirate. my sister got the dancing frankie. i've tried for years to try and get her to sell it to me. no go.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Thats is so COOL, the pulsing green LEDs and turning head and fogging chest sounds great. I'm totally getting that. I think it's made by Morris Costumes Inc.


Hallorenescene is correct morris is a wholesaler and not a manufacture.


----------



## Penumbra

Pestilence looks like a fantastic, high quality prop. I think I'm going to order him the first chance I get!


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Pestilence looks like a fantastic, high quality prop. I think I'm going to order him the first chance I get!


It does look like a neat prop. Have you ever purchased stuff made by that company? Their stuff sure seems neat but was not sure if the quality was there.


----------



## Spinechiller

This looks like another new figure from that same company http://www.halloweenexpress.com/animated-zombie-clown-p-24350.html Does anyone know anything about this figure http://www.halloweenexpress.com/nightmare-reaper-p-16261.html ?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Those are interesting props. That company makes life-sizes w/ a LOT of assembly required. They are all this wire armature w/ a motor that you need to hook up to the body. They look cool in the end, but a bit of work.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Those are interesting props. That company makes life-sizes w/ a LOT of assembly required. They are all this wire armature w/ a motor that you need to hook up to the body. They look cool in the end, but a bit of work.



Thanks, once their assembled do they seem like they'll last?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, usually. The structure that attaches to the motor to cause the movement does tend to easily fall off, but can be fixed quickly.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Ya, usually. The structure that attaches to the motor to cause the movement does tend to easily fall off, but can be fixed quickly.


Thanks again, do you happen to own or have opinion on this http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Sv-Flesh-Eating-Zombie/ ? I saw it in store and it seemed really neat but the reviews really seem to vary.


----------



## GhostHost999

Spinechiller said:


> This looks like another new figure from that same company http://www.halloweenexpress.com/animated-zombie-clown-p-24350.html Does anyone know anything about this figure http://www.halloweenexpress.com/nightmare-reaper-p-16261.html ?


The zombie clown looks amazing! I don't remember the company name, but they are the ones who made Honky the clown, the generic frankenstein monster, generic vampire, flying grim reaper, and mathilda witch that has one eye and a black cat. I own Honky and he's great and really creepy, I feel that the zombie clown will be creepier and I might be getting him. Yes, they take a lot of assembly but they are built out of metal and latex so you don't have to worry about them breaking. And they come in a small box for being six feet tall props I had a good time with honky and kids were afraid of him, so this zombie guy clown will be more than amazing. My tip is that on August you search the same name of the prouct on ebay and he'll be cheaper (or on walmart they sold all those props last year) Honky was 200 everywhere and found him at 145 on ebay which saved some bucks.

Here is my honky the clown:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR0S7xFZSHM


----------



## Spinechiller

GhostHost999 said:


> The zombie clown looks amazing! I don't remember the company name, but they are the ones who made Honky the clown, the generic frankenstein monster, generic vampire, flying grim reaper, and mathilda witch that has one eye and a black cat. I own Honky and he's great and really creepy, I feel that the zombie clown will be creepier and I might be getting him. Yes, they take a lot of assembly but they are built out of metal and latex so you don't have to worry about them breaking. And they come in a small box for being six feet tall props I had a good time with honky and kids were afraid of him, so this zombie guy clown will be more than amazing. My tip is that on August you search the same name of the prouct on ebay and he'll be cheaper (or on walmart they sold all those props last year) Honky was 200 everywhere and found him at 145 on ebay which saved some bucks.
> 
> Here is my honky the clown:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR0S7xFZSHM


Thanks for all this useful information, do you own the zombie that was a spirit exclusive last year?


----------



## zombygurl

*zombie from spirit*

i have this zombie from spirit and don't waste your money, He is very difficult to assemble and very cheaply made. The body is just a metal frame with a thin jacket over it. I wouldn't buy another prop made like this again.


----------



## Penumbra

Really? I have the zombie and I think hes great! He was battered by wind on Halloween and yet he still held up! And Yes he is difficult to assemble.


----------



## Spinechiller

zombygurl said:


> i have this zombie from spirit and don't waste your money, He is very difficult to assemble and very cheaply made. The body is just a metal frame with a thin jacket over it. I wouldn't buy another prop made like this again.


Thanks, if you don't mind me asking did yours hold up through Halloween night?


----------



## Penumbra

I also have the Evil Entity which is made by the same company. It's probably my best prop. The motions and phrases are great. But as always it's hard to put together. And the hanging fabric makes it really prone to wind damage.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Gemmy has more competition than ever this year. Morbid, Tekky, and that other one that makes evil entity have really stepped up their game. Gemmy should, for one year, re-introduce their old favorite props(donna, mummy, dead eye drake, fat butler etc.) while they get time to think of some new amazing props w/ a WOW factor for the following year.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Whoever makes zombie bait( gemmy?? Morbid??) should make a mummy version or a spider victim type one. They could also make one like spirit animated "frankencuted".


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I have a pirate version of that treater greeter zombie. He was more around the price of $120, and his head shook and he swayed w/ a donna the dead like movement. He said the same things as dead-eye-drake, but in a different voice. He's a pirate version of this guy I guess:

http://www.buycostumes.com/5-Animated-Zombie-with-Shaking-Head/35163/ProductDetail.aspx

He is cool, I wish they would bring back the cheeper-yet-good props. I also like the face design of these guys.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I have a pirate version of that treater greeter zombie. He was more around the price of $120, and his head shook and he swayed w/ a donna the dead like movement. He said the same things as dead-eye-drake, but in a different voice. He's a pirate version of this guy I guess:
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/5-Animated-Zombie-with-Shaking-Head/35163/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> He is cool, I wish they would bring back the cheeper-yet-good props. I also like the face design of these guys.


That's neat, I would love them to re-release this zombie. Zombies still seem to be "trendy" in the Halloween market.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I wouldn't call them zombies though, they look more like ghostly corpses. But I guess gemmy could never make a gory zombie.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I wouldn't call them zombies though, they look more like ghostly corpses. But I guess gemmy could never make a gory zombie.


Your right, but they still look neat!


----------



## hallorenescene

what was that movie will smith was in...legends? and the zombies mouths opened wide and they screamed? they were white and looked like this guy. these props came out when that movie came out. i think they are zombies portraying that movie. it was a good movie


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I also wish Gemmy would make more of the props w/ the classic bases that just pop up. I hate the unstable, fragile ones w/ the poles. On a side note, someone near my house is selling a gemmy "fat butler" w/ MIC. Is it a prop worth buying for $150? Anybody own this? any vids?


----------



## GhostHost999

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I also wish Gemmy would make more of the props w/ the classic bases that just pop up. I hate the unstable, fragile ones w/ the poles. On a side note, someone near my house is selling a gemmy "fat butler" w/ MIC. Is it a prop worth buying for $150? Anybody own this? any vids?


It's not worth (in my opinion) those are the kind of props people just don't notice or aren't creepy enough. Save your money for a better prop like the lullaby woman or re-released Rosemary or whatever cool thing tekky morbid and gemmy are coming with this year. The only buttler worth buying is the Skeleton Butler, I own him and i would never sell him.


----------



## Spinechiller

I think the reason they stopped using the purple button is because of box size. If you think about it you can fit way more boxes in one of those shipping crates with the pole type figues boxes. The license figures always seem to be pop up because I think the owners of the licences want to ensure there producing pretty good quality product. I'm ok with the pole type figures if there unique and the price is right


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a vid from buy costumes of the fat butler http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Animated-Fat-Butler/29352/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Spinechiller

I'm hoping at spirit that they will carry more gemmy figures at each location (not just the licensed ones).
In 2011 alone they had about 13 in store tekky toys animated props. To further this point in 2011 they had 9. I'm sorry Gemmy but this is sad your major competitor takes up practically their entire line of animated props. I sure hope they step up their game this year!!


----------



## Penumbra

I think the only thing Gemmy wins over Tekky Toys is quality. Tekky's props however are more creative and have more motions IMO


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> I think the only thing Gemmy wins over Tekky Toys is quality. Tekky's props however are more creative and have more motions IMO


I completely agree, for me if Tekky Toys props were better made I would purchase from them.


----------



## GhostHost999

Spinechiller said:


> I completely agree, for me if Tekky Toys props were better made I would purchase from them.


I totally agree with you guys. Tekky has great and original props like Gemmy did in its good old days, but their quality is just crappy! Demonica broke the first time, so did my rising from the grave, and the tomstone lifter didn't even worked. I had to ask Tekky for replacement parts and they sent them for free (Tekky does have a better customer service than gemmy, were nobody ever cares) but I hate to spend 100 bucks and be 50% certain that I may get home, take 30 min assembling a prop, and that this might not work and I will have to return it to stores or worse, having it shipped back to the seller and loosing money. They really need to correct that. Most of the buyers from Rosemary were happy with the motions but all of them commented that the first Rosemary they bought was BROKEN! and had to return to stores. I live in Mexico, I can't just return to a store, so I am the most nervous of all tekky buyers when I get one.


----------



## Spinechiller

GhostHost999 said:


> I totally agree with you guys. Tekky has great and original props like Gemmy did in its good old days, but their quality is just crappy! Demonica broke the first time, so did my rising from the grave, and the tomstone lifter didn't even worked. I had to ask Tekky for replacement parts and they sent them for free (Tekky does have a better customer service than gemmy, were nobody ever cares) but I hate to spend 100 bucks and be 50% certain that I may get home, take 30 min assembling a prop, and that this might not work and I will have to return it to stores or worse, having it shipped back to the seller and loosing money. They really need to correct that. Most of the buyers from Rosemary were happy with the motions but all of them commented that the first Rosemary they bought was BROKEN! and had to return to stores. I live in Mexico, I can't just return to a store, so I am the most nervous of all tekky buyers when I get one.



The other thing that always stands out for me is how the reviews vary so much. By that I mean some reviews are one star and others are 4. Hopefully the quality will continue to improve because they ideas and animation are great.


----------



## Penumbra

Tekky's peops aren't all bad. I have a few props from them that have made it through with no problems. Surprisingly my Demonica prop from 2010 still works.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Tekky's peops aren't all bad. I have a few props from them that have made it through with no problems. Surprisingly my Demonica prop from 2010 still works.


Thanks for information concerning your experience with their props. I'm looking forward to their selection this year and hoping their quality has at least improved.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I also noticed that in 2011, there were no gemmy life-sizes in target, but instead many tekky props.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I also noticed that in 2011, there were no gemmy life-sizes in target, but instead many tekky props.



I noticed that too from vid on YouTube (Target is only coming to Canada in 2012). Micheals also did not carry Gemmy Lifesizes last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

no stores in my area carried any life size props last year. wal-mart did carry these pole style skelly's that were an xray and a dancing skelly, that's it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7WebAiNpWo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JksodCqd-c
i got one of each but they were the last ones the store had, and my dancing one wouldn't light up.


----------



## GhostHost999

hallorenescene said:


> no stores in my area carried any life size props last year. wal-mart did carry these pole style skelly's that were an xray and a dancing skelly, that's it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7WebAiNpWo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JksodCqd-c
> i got one of each but they were the last ones the store had, and my dancing one wouldn't light up.


I remember there were no life-size props at Target. The only Tekkys I saw were the same ones from 2010.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

That dancing skeleton looks cool. Wish I had a wal-mart near me.


----------



## hallorenescene

it's cool, but would be cooler if it lit up. i'm hoping someone will know how to fix it


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

It seems that lately, Gemmy has put more movement in licensed props, and way less in original props. Gemmy used to focus way more on original props and creative props than licensed ones. They may have just run out of ideas lately for cool props. Probably the prop with the most motion that they ever made was the "ultimate" edwardian butler, w/ moving mouth, bending arm, light up/moving eyes, turning head, turning body, microphone. I have no idea what year it was made in, but I saw it at my local grocery store in 2011, tho I doubt it was made last year. Also, If gemmy did make a headless horseman, would it have to be licensed?


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> It seems that lately, Gemmy has put more movement in licensed props, and way less in original props. Gemmy used to focus way more on original props and creative props than licensed ones. They may have just run out of ideas lately for cool props. Probably the prop with the most motion that they ever made was the "ultimate" edwardian butler, w/ moving mouth, bending arm, light up/moving eyes, turning head, turning body, microphone. I have no idea what year it was made in, but I saw it at my local grocery store in 2011, tho I doubt it was made last year. Also, If gemmy did make a headless horseman, would it have to be licensed?



I agree completely, I think Spirit Halloween just wants the latest and greatest Halloween licenses figures each year. It seems like every year Sprit Halloween gains popularity so I guess it makes sense that Gemmy has to keep up. I think that the headless horseman would not have to be licensed. I think if it gets made Spirit would make it licensed though. Does anyone remember if there was more than one license figure in 2008 and 2007 at Spirit?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

2008 had Jason AND hannibal lecter. I think 2007 had only jason. Also, someone earlier stated that the last cool props made by gemmy were in 2008. I think that in 2008 and before, every prop gemmy made was great. Lately, Gemmy has made some cool props, but has made a LOT of lame ones.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> 2008 had Jason AND hannibal lecter. I think 2007 had only jason. Also, someone earlier stated that the last cool props made by gemmy were in 2008. I think that in 2008 and before, every prop gemmy made was great. Lately, Gemmy has made some cool props, but has made a LOT of lame ones.




Ok thanks, hopefully they will just continue to re-release there old proven winners.


----------



## 19215

Spinechiller,
I've kept notes over the years so I can hook you up. 

2005-Original Freddy
2006-Leatherface
2007-Jason
2008-Hannibal AND Jason
2009-Rob Zombie Michael Myers and "new" Jason from the 2009 Friday the 13th. 
2010-Pinhead AND "new" H20 Michael AND "new" Freddy. Redesigned Jason from 2009 was available too.
2011-Ghostface AND Frankenstein's Monster and 2009 version of Jason

Hope this helps!

Matt


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Just as a question, does anybody know if heads up harry, the face ripper life size version, and the face changer are by Gemmy? I hope they make a pirate version of heads up harry this year.


----------



## Spinechiller

MattB said:


> Spinechiller,
> I've kept notes over the years so I can hook you up.
> 
> 2005-Original Freddy
> 2006-Leatherface
> 2007-Jason
> 2008-Hannibal AND Jason
> 2009-Rob Zombie Michael Myers and "new" Jason from the 2009 Friday the 13th.
> 2010-Pinhead AND "new" H20 Michael AND "new" Freddy. Redesigned Jason from 2009 was available too.
> 2011-Ghostface AND Frankenstein's Monster and 2009 version of Jason
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Matt


Thanks very much , this has been very helpful.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Just as a question, does anybody know if heads up harry, the face ripper life size version, and the face changer are by Gemmy? I hope they make a pirate version of heads up harry this year.


I think they are both by a company called Magic Power. A pirate version would be cool though.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

What company is it that makes most of Spirit's exclusives(cirque du spirit: wolf in cage, zombie barrel, bone collector Haunted Forest: reaper of souls, boxed in guy, crated mummy, etc. and 2008's frankencuted). Also, which company made spirit's 6 ft. mad scientist in 2008? That is my absolute favorite prop ever and it works great. Was it morbid who made him?


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> What company is it that makes most of Spirit's exclusives(cirque du spirit: wolf in cage, zombie barrel, bone collector Haunted Forest: reaper of souls, boxed in guy, crated mummy, etc. and 2008's frankencuted). Also, which company made spirit's 6 ft. mad scientist in 2008? That is my absolute favorite prop ever and it works great. Was it morbid who made him?


I think all those products were produced by Magic Power.


----------



## Penumbra

Actually, all of those props where made by Mario Chiodo Studios.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Well, I know I didn't make any of them.....


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Well "mario chiodo studios" always seemed to make pretty creative stuff. 2011 didn't have a whole lot of cool stuff that wasn't by tekky or gemmy. Hopefully MCS comes out w/ some good ones in 2012.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm still some-what new here, so please answer this question: On threads like these, when the new gemmy props are getting shown, do we start a new thread, or just continue it w/ a similar but different topic?


----------



## hallorenescene

to me i think you would start a new thread. but i'm not sure


----------



## Spinechiller

Gemmy has added a sneak peak email sign up of Halloween on their website. Wanted to give everyone the heads up.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Thanks Spinechiller, just signed up. I'm astonished gemmy hasn't made a beheaded bride w/ a donna-the-dead face. Half of the DTD products were "ghostly brides"


----------



## GhostHost999

I just saw a Nosferatu video (about the real guy, not the prop) and now I get why the prop moves the way he does, and I'm really digging him. Nosferatu has a lot of potential, and I think it will be a neat prop, hope he's not overprized. He won't be a spirit exclusive because he is announced at morbid's catalog. I strongly think Halloween asylum will be getting this one (I don't think Target, Walmart or Kmart will be selling him in stores) and or Halloween express or Party City. This means that Spirit will be releasing the next universal monster: Dracula from Bela Lugosi. I strongly think he will be holding a chandelier or something with one hand. So this years trend might be more vampires than zombies or monsters (real vampires not twilight ****). I also believe now (going with tekky) that they will re-release Rosemary (that's obvious) but also they will release a male version of her (though female versions are always easier because of long dresses). This are only guesses. 

Now, here are some videos for you:

Morbid's catalog (I think I posted this a while ago, but more people are following this thread so here it goes again):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr9VHQZwgw8

And an 8 minute video with the best of Nosferatu for you to know him in case you don't (this was a real monster, not jason, freddy or Michael).:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5YKNgQ3YtY

I must tell anyone planning to spend bucks on Gemmy to save big bucks for Tekky and others, because I'm mostly positive that the best props this year will be from Tekky and will be spirit exclusives (which will be expensive).


----------



## GhostHost999

You are totally right. They should release an improved version of the beheaded bride. long hair, no mouth issues, gothic yet white (because she's a bride) dress, more frases, an aux option, and a michrophone option, and that her dress and skin where painted with fluorescent white so when blacklights are turned on, she would glow like a ghost. Thanks for the link spinechiller!


----------



## Penumbra

I am still looking for What Gemmy's licensed figure will be. They will probably make a Universal monster and then a more modern character. (The only ones I can think of are Beetlejuice, Pennywise and Skellington Jack.)


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

It's too bad that gemmy would never make a horror character w/ a non-human shape such as Alien or THE THING, or some other cool prop.


----------



## Penumbra

I totally agree with you that some company out there whether it be Morbid or Gemmy should make some monsters form The Thing. like a standing SplitFace or heck a Palmer figure with his head bursting open would be cool too.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, just saw that movie last night, and a split face would be AWSOME!! I recall in the 2011 gemmy thread that someone brought up a prop from 2008, a butler guy holding a skull lantern. Then somebody else posted they saw it on ebay and that it said "Jack the Ripper" on the box. I'm just wondering if anybody knew anything 'bout this prop.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/102557-gemmy-2011-animated-props-32.html

there's a pic of him on this page,


----------



## Penumbra

That prop looks interesting! I wonder if Jack The Ripper is his real name? It would be great if we could find more info on him.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

It says that the one from ebay had a pic. of the box which said "Jack the Ripper" on it, so ya. It's eyes light up/move, mouth moves, body turns, head turns, lantern swings


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I think should make the candles w/ the blue light coming out of the back(That the skeleton butler and midnight countess are holding) as a separate piece, so you can misteriously highlight ANY prop you want.


----------



## GhostHost999

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I think should make the candles w/ the blue light coming out of the back(That the skeleton butler and midnight countess are holding) as a separate piece, so you can misteriously highlight ANY prop you want.


you're totally right!


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I think should make the candles w/ the blue light coming out of the back(That the skeleton butler and midnight countess are holding) as a separate piece, so you can misteriously highlight ANY prop you want.


I agree as well.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

well, from what I've seen SO FAR, it looks like Gemmy may just get back on track this year. They're coming out w/ new face designs for the witches, and also have a face design from 2011's "Night Fright Mike" Reaper that they are now using on the the sitting up reaper and the ghost/strobe reaper. Though it's supposedly our last, 2012 looks like a good year


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm eventually going to get a ghost-face from spirit next year. With such smooth and generic motions, all you have to do is cut the sound and redress him to anything you want. I'll either make him a pirate captain(w/ different head) or a headless horseman.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Here's a video of the skeleton butler w/ lantern:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LZpuRV8_AU


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

O, and gemmy should make dalek from Doctor who, that would COOL


----------



## hallorenescene

the butler with lantern has a great look about him, but his jaw sure clacked when he talked though. the witch was very cool looking too. i got a kick out of the filmers....what! Christmas trees out already [zoom in on trees]. lol. i say that same phrase every year. especially since Christmas makes it out before halloween


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

IKR, christmas can wait a month. That kid has a TON of halloween videos. It's good to know that the haunting tradition is being carried on to the youth


----------



## Shockwave199

The kid either has someone who works at spirit get him all that or he's THE most spoiled kid on the planet. He has every single prop spirit sells and I'm not sure he does much more with them than load up a playroom.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Does anyone have Tekky and Morbid's email? I've tried to suggest things to Gemmy, and they turn them down. i wante to give them my jack-o- lantern idea. the one that you can hook into an earphone jace, and th mouth would blink. i had the saame idea with head, busts, and skull. imagine getting a head that,you can have spoken or sung recording, or something, on a prop body, or anythin. i lso had an idea for a raven,stand aloe, or n a tomstone.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Sounds like a good idea, I think tekky would be the company that would do something like that. Sorry, don't have the email, check the website tho.


----------



## Shockwave199

I mentioned tekky should have props that can hookup and interact with each other and sure enough I heard a reference last year about a port in the modules for future interaction of multiple props. Could it be this year this begins? Imagine taking the talking bust idea to a level of full size props. Dueling skeletons anyone?


----------



## grimreaper1962

hallorenescene said:


> the butler with lantern has a great look about him, but his jaw sure clacked when he talked though. the witch was very cool looking too. i got a kick out of the filmers....what! Christmas trees out already [zoom in on trees]. lol. i say that same phrase every year. especially since Christmas makes it out before halloween


Last year I went to Shopko in August and they were setting Halloween and Christmas displays. In one aisle there were punkins and witches and the other side of the same aisle LED christmas lights! A pallet of each sat in the same location.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Here's I think a gemmy prop, no pics yet, but the discription sounds promising:

http://www.halloweenmart.com/halloween-decorations/animated-props/Lifesize-Animated-Dead-Butler.html


----------



## Penumbra

I agree with what Dan said! I want full size talking figures.


----------



## 19215

I thought I'd just give this thread a bump to see if anybody has heard anything about gemmy's new items? They posted a reply on their facebook page to a comment wanting the lifesize figure to be "Tall Man" from the Phantasm films. They said they didn't want to give anything away, but the person asking would be "pleasantly surprised".


----------



## Penumbra

I don't mean to sound like an idiot, but who us this "Tall Man?" Can someone post a pic?


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Has Pin Head ever been done? I am just starting t get into collecting Gemmys. so far I have Donna the Dead, Spirit Version, Jason Voorhees, Hungry Harry and a 6 ft Party Monster.


----------



## 22606

The Tall Man:









If they do wind up making him, he _must_ come with both a sphere _and_ a robed dwarf


----------



## lanie077

DynomiteDaniel said:


> Has Pin Head ever been done? I am just starting t get into collecting Gemmys. so far I have Donna the Dead, Spirit Version, Jason Voorhees, Hungry Harry and a 6 ft Party Monster.


yes, spirit has a version of him on thier website. They also have a video up


----------



## Penumbra

Has anybody found any new figures for this year? I really hope we get more info on new figures soon.


----------



## GhostHost999

Penumbra said:


> Has anybody found any new figures for this year? I really hope we get more info on new figures soon.


I think we won't be seeing anything new until July when spirit starts its sneak peaks, and probably when Gemmy will send its newsletters with its sneakpeeks, and when Tekky uplioads the new props to their website. Until then, I think we won't see something impressive like clear pictures and videos.

BTW, all of those who love the Halloween III season of the witch masks, they are being sold at Halloween Asylum, they're kind of expensive, but the reason for the high price is that they are collectibles.


----------



## mraymer

I loved the Tall Man from the Phantasm movies, but I doubt many kids today would have a clue who he is. He made me uncomfortable and gave me the creeps when I was younger.

I would love for Gemmy to produce a Reverend Kane lifesize prop. Would require minimal movement so the animatronics would be easy. Have him singing "God is in his holy temple, earthly thoughts, be silent now" just like in the Poltergeist movie. That particular movie sucked in my opinion (but that's a discussion for another thread), but Kane... he was wickedly awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

kids today probably won't know who the tall man is, thanks for the compliment, i don't know who the tall man is.


----------



## Penumbra

Lol. I didn't know who the tall man was. And I'm almost 30!


----------



## MrMordrid

Chatterer from Hellraiser!


----------



## halloweenperson12

any one interested in tekky they have released props but without pictures and no descriptions 
- Damien (interest has been in for a while for a male version of demonica)
-Pointing harvester(?)
-Convulsing zombie
-and finally the lurching reaper (yes Tekky has continued the lurching trend)


----------



## Penumbra

Convulsing Zombie? Does it have a seizure or something? Lol.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ooooo, a pointing harvester. Sounds promising. I like the idea of a lurching reaper too. Thanks


----------



## Shockwave199

halloweenperson12 said:


> any one interested in tekky they have released props but without pictures and no descriptions
> - Damien (interest has been in for a while for a male version of demonica)
> -Pointing harvester(?)
> -Convulsing zombie
> -and finally the lurching reaper (yes Tekky has continued the lurching trend)




Damien- I saw this prop last year or the year before. It is a male demonica prop- same movement, but with a male vampire creature face. It never made it to market, but it looks like this year it will.

Pointing harvister- I guess this one speaks for itself. The harvister and grave digger combine to make this prop is my guess.

Convulsing zombie- I hope this is a cool one, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's some kind of version of thrasing zombie or insane serial killer. A full size standing version with that module could be cool though.

Lurching reaper- I figure it's a lurching vampire type prop.

I hope there's more tekky offerings this year. With a prop like rosemary last year, the bar was raised. Can they top themselves? We shall see!


----------



## Penumbra

I hope Gemmy rereleases their old 6' Scarecrow prop. I have been looking everywhere for it!


----------



## kittyvibe

do you have a pic of this, Penumbra?


----------



## 22606

Not sure if this is the one that penumbra means, kittyvibe, but it's the only one from Gemmy that I could think of: http://www.halloween24.com/party-supplies/decorations/life-size-scarecrow-with-light-and-sound.html


----------



## Penumbra

Yep! That's the one.


----------



## 19215

Gemmy just posted on their Facebook page that the licensed figure for 2012 isn't Leatherface. The mystery continues...


----------



## Penumbra

Zombie confederate soldier anyone?


----------



## kittyvibe

Oh wow, I have that exact Gemmy costume. No one wants to wear it so now I know what Im doing with it  thanks for the linky!


----------



## slash

I have a feeling it will be billy the jigsaw puppet or Tall Man from Phantasm if it is jigsaw I dont think he should be $250 unless he is in a bike riding that tricycle but more then likely he would be standing up on the base with purple button that they use for almost every licensed figure they came out with.


----------



## 19215

Billy Jigsaw would be interesting I think. I've attached a photo of their prototype Billy figure from a few years ago. He looks okay, but kind of goofy too.


----------



## 22606

slash said:


> ...if it is jigsaw I dont think he should be $250 unless he is in a bike riding that tricycle.


If I recall correctly, that _is_ what they had planned to do with him the other year. Saying that, it seems odd to see a picture of a _standing_ prototype, going against that description... It really doesn't look too bad, other than the hands, which resemble inflated latex gloves. I can't help but wonder if Billy contracted some type of puppet disease from Pinnochio


----------



## Penumbra

I found a couple new props for this year. They appear to be from Tekky Toys and they have the same mechanism as the Jumping Spider


----------



## Pumpkin5

Bruzilla said:


> I guess I'm in a minority because I'm tired of seeing Freddy, Leatherface, Myers, and Jason stuff coming out year after year after year. Do we really need another figure of any of these guys? I don't think so. I'm sure these characters have a strong appeal to their fans, but most of us need one of each in a haunt and don't want to buy v2, v3, v4, or beyond, so I don't think making repeats of figures would be a good business model.
> 
> I would like to see a Jack Skellington, Predator, Alien, Pumpkinhead, Dawn of the Dead (original) zombies. And instead of yet another Chuckie (to go with the dolls that have been made for decades now) how about a zombie Shophia from Walking Dead?


 I am 100% with Bruzilla....honestly...how true to our roots can we be with the same old props every single year? I would LOVE Zombies, Pumpkinhead or thrill of thrills....Jack Skellington?!!!! Woo Hoo!! Now you're talking!!!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

I am all for the original Pumpkin Head. That was a scary flick.


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone have a pic of the Billy figure on tricycle prototype from 2009?

Thanks,


----------



## Penumbra

Lol. Gemmy or Tekky should make HF,s mascot! A pumpkin headed reaper with blue/red robes!


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is the description of this witch http://jmarcus.com/g_63044_lifesize_witch_flamingcauldron.htm. She looks promising 

Life Size Witch with Flaming Cauldron. Eyes light up, head moves, speaks spooky phrases. Knocks down for easy storage. UL adapter included. Simply plug into any 110 outlet and this witch comes to life.


----------



## Penumbra

At least she has a new cauldron function and a new face. Cause it's boring for Gemmy to just redress the same old witch, over and over.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I think Gemmy should do what Grandin Road did: make a video/movie that features all their new 2012 props. That would be cool. Gemmy should also make a new line of spirit balls w/ the midnight countess head, Horace the butler's head, Night fright mike's head, and maybe one w/ that crystal light up skull that was availible at lowes in 2010.


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I think Gemmy should do what Grandin Road did: make a video/movie that features all their new 2012 props. That would be cool. Gemmy should also make a new line of spirit balls w/ the midnight countess head, Horace the butler's head, Night fright mike's head, and maybe one w/ that crystal light up skull that was availible at lowes in 2010.




What's the crystal light up skull? Do you have a pic by chance?


----------



## Penumbra

I like the spirit ball idea, although Gemmy would have to make different sized globes.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

O, ya, here's a vid of the crystal skull:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=og2ibykbJbo


----------



## a witch from canada

Penumbra said:


> I found a couple new props for this year. They appear to be from Tekky Toys and they have the same mechanism as the Jumping Spider


oh now that is cool  espacially the dog


----------



## Penumbra

I prefer the zombie myself


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I prefer the zombie myself


Both are great. If anyone gave me either for free, I would certainly have no complaints whatsoever


----------



## GhostHost999

I don't know if this is the one, but by the looks of the mechanisms, the size, and the price, I think this might be Tekky toy's lurching zombie (which is said to have the same mechanism as the lurching spider.) Judge it by yourselves. If this really is, this will be totally awesome!

Here's the link: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-zombie-reaper-p-24613.html

It's out of stock because he is new, that means he hasn't arrived yet (that's the same thing with the lullaby prop on this same webpage)
Is anyone here getting lullaby? I'm saving some money to get her, but I really want to know if she's worth the 350 (because of shipping).


----------



## GhostHost999

this kind of looks like the animated werewolf from tekky too (since the name is the same, and the mechanisms look exactly as the rocking bat mechanism) though i think he'll be 4 feet tall like the rocking vampire prop. Here's the pic: 

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/animated-werewolf-p-24704.html


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a site that has a description of Nosferatu http://www.halloweenmart.com/halloween-decorations/animated-props/Nosferatu-Life-Sized-Animated.html


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone know who makes this http://www.halloweenmart.com/halloween-decorations/animated-props/Animated-Butchers-Wife.html ?


----------



## Penumbra

The Nosferatu prop sounds promising. And I think the "Butchers Wife" thingy is made by Morbid. But I could be wrong. 

And G.H. I don't know if you 
gave us the wrong link but that's actually Tekky Jumping Zombie. (similar to the jumping spider.) And the werewolf is made by Fitco. Not Tekky.


----------



## GhostHost999

I also think that, since she looks a lot like the kneeling gheist girl.


----------



## halloween71

I like the looks of the lurching zombie.


----------



## hallorenescene

i liked the hanging vampire better than the werewolf. and i think that lurching werewolf will be awesome. and that clinger zombie is very scarey and i like it a lot.


----------



## Penumbra

Has anybody who has subscribed to Gemmy's email list gotten any Halloween updates? Just making sure.


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> Has anybody who has subscribed to Gemmy's email list gotten any Halloween updates? Just making sure.


I haven't gotten anything either.  I wish we had an inside source because the licensed figure for this year is killing me. We need to know!


----------



## Spinechiller

MattB said:


> I haven't gotten anything either.  I wish we had an inside source because the licensed figure for this year is killing me. We need to know!



It's killing my as well  Hopefully Spirit Halloween will release some info on it in the next few weeks (hopefully by July) like they did last year.


----------



## Penumbra

Tekky has just added a "Grave mourner" and " Chained to the grave" props to their site. There aren't any pictures of course.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> Tekky has just added a "Grave mourner" and " Chained to the grave" props to their site. There aren't any pictures of course.


They just added one more Death Row.


----------



## GhostHost999

Wow, I'm more thrilled about Tekky this year. Though I don't like their cheap quality, I love the way they have innovated the prop market and props now do more unexpected things and fit to more specific scenes.


----------



## 22606

Those new props sound _very_ cool. Here is hoping that they live up to the names (and are fairly affordable).


----------



## Penumbra

Death Row sounds like last years Life Sentence. Perhaps a larger version? Like a door you hang on the wall with a barred window.


----------



## 19215

Spinechiller said:


> It's killing my as well  Hopefully Spirit Halloween will release some info on it in the next few weeks (hopefully by July) like they did last year.


Well I've tried everything I know and I can't get any answers about what it might be. I think it will be between the Tall Man and Billy Jigsaw. Hopefully Spirit will do a preview or at least give us a hint about it very soon. The suspense is terrible...


----------



## Penumbra

It would be funny if Gemmy made something completely unexpected like Darth Vader or Joker figure.


----------



## Shockwave199

I wish someone would come out with another barrel prop. That would be nice.


----------



## Penumbra

You mean like 2010's Zombie Barrel? That would be cool.


----------



## Spinechiller

Tekky Toys has removed the names that were associated with their new products, hopefully there updating it with pictures.


----------



## Spinechiller

My final guess for the license figure is Sam from Trick or Treat (which I think will be made by Morbid) and Jigsaw made by Gemmy. Hopefully they will also have a universal studios figure like last year. My guess is it will be Dracula. These are just guesses but I'm getting excited hopefully it won't be long now.


----------



## Penumbra

Spinechiller said:


> Tekky Toys has removed the names that were associated with their new products, hopefully there updating it with pictures.


I remember last year they did something like this before they posted pictures. So I think you're right!


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> I remember last year they did something like this before they posted pictures. So I think you're right!


*Takes a cue from Mr. Burns and rubs hands in maniacal glee* Sounds great. I can't wait to see.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Nosferatu sounds great, except for "broadcasts spooky music." Just please...please. no stupid music on the prop soundtracks! 

Sound effects and voices only please.

A Gemmy Dracula, based on Bella Lugosi would be cool. I just hope it looks better than the Boris Karloff Frankenstein.

Eric


----------



## 19215

Spinechiller said:


> My final guess for the license figure is Sam from Trick or Treat (which I think will be made by Morbid) and Jigsaw made by Gemmy. Hopefully they will also have a universal studios figure like last year. My guess is it will be Dracula. These are just guesses but I'm getting excited hopefully it won't be long now.


Morbid has the rights to Nosferatu and Sam. I think they mentioned somewhere that there's a big SAM figure coming out this year. Let's hope that's true! 

The choices for Gemmy's licensed figure are getting slimmer since the most popular ones have already been done. I did an online search for horror movie villians and the ones that seemed the most possible for Gemmy include:
Jack Torrence from "The Shining" -----This would be sweet!!!!
Pennywise the clown from "IT"
Jigsaw (as mentioned on the forum several times
Norman Bates from "Psycho"
Isaac from "Children of the Corn"
Tall Man from "Phantasm"
The Fisherman from "I know what you did last summer" series

Any of these would be cool!


----------



## Penumbra

Pennywise! That would be awesome!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Gemmy -- newsletter signup for Sneak Peak at Halloween 2012*

I was on Gemmy's website today and they have a kind of promo going for signing up to their newsletter--get a sneak peak at Halloween 2012. I actually read their Terms and Conditions agreement for their newsletter and what I found strange was that you agree to: 

_You may not create a link to this website from another website or document without Gemmy’s prior written consent._

What?

I'd like to sign up for their newsletter but gee I have linked to their website a few times already here on this site to conveniently send people there to see some of their stuff. I would think they would be happy to have people get sent to their website. I didn't sign up yet and am puzzled by this condition. 

Anyway, thought I would give the heads up on the Halloween sneak peak.


----------



## Penumbra

Tekky has added something called Solar Gutter Ghost to their site. Sounds strange.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I actually read their Terms and Conditions agreement for their newsletter and what I found strange was that you agree to:
> 
> _You may not create a link to this website from another website or document without Gemmy’s prior written consent._
> 
> What?


Same thing that stopped me from signing up the other week. I thought the equivalent, that it would help their business to allow links to their items to be posted elsewhere, _not_ hinder it...


----------



## 19215

Another one Gemmy could make, and one that would be awesome, is Harry Warden the miner from "My Bloody Valentine". He would definitely be creepy.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

A non-licesed one Gemmy could make would be the ultimate skeleton butler (already made ultimate edwardian butler). It could have eyes the light up red and move, mouth movement, maybe the teeth could light up, the head could turn and move up and down (like in the rising reaper), the body could turn, it could hold a lantern and the arm holding the lantern could swing back and forth, and it could hold a tray. There would be a MIC option and a volume control. That would be cool


----------



## Zombie Sean

I would love to see Tarman from Return of the Living Dead. It can scream "BRAIIIINS" as it jerks around. Maybe it could even come with one of those zombie tanks from the movies with the U.S. military # on the side!


----------



## LT Scare

Last year's Karloff Frankie is a great prop, IMO. Gemmy needs to make an appropriate Dr. to go with him. Dr. Shivers is too childish/Butler-ish. Maybe later a Bride of Frankenstein!!?


----------



## Penumbra

Tekky just keeps adding products to their site but no pictures! They just added a Pop Up Zombie to their site. I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## LT Scare

I think this might be the one you're looking at. Buy Costumes.com has a pic of it but it's not in stock yet. I hope it actually "pops" up and not one of those slow risers.


----------



## Shockwave199

No, that's not a tekky and it's actually not that big either. From what I remember, the one you picture is a table top size. We'll just have to see what tekky has to offer this year. It seems like the amount of what they're putting out this year is up! I think they know they're onto something and they are 'out for the kill!'


----------



## LT Scare

Shockwave199 said:


> No, that's not a tekky and it's actually not that big either. From what I remember, the one you picture is a table top size. We'll just have to see what tekky has to offer this year. It seems like the amount of what they're putting out this year is up! I think they know they're onto something and they are 'out for the kill!'


Table top??! I don't think so. This one is $99.00 However, it might not be a Tekky.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I've seen that zombie crate. It's not too small maybe 2 1/2' by 1' and it SLOWLY rises out and tells a story about zombies, wierd but true


----------



## Shockwave199

The prop measures approximately 25" high x 18" wide x 12" deep. 

Small.


----------



## LT Scare

Crap, Unbelievable. That's about $33 a cubic foot. Ok, you saved me some hassle. I'd have definitely sent it back after opening the box. Thanks.


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy said the Halloween sneak peek is in July 1st.


----------



## Red

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy said the Halloween sneak peek is in July 1st.


The flaming pumpkin on the preview banner looks pretty cool!


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy said the Halloween sneak peek is in July 1st.


Thanks. I don't like that their rules state that links cannot be posted, but I caved and signed up for the e-mails, since I'm very curious about what's going to be coming out


----------



## Penumbra

They weren't too specific wether their preview was through their email or Facebook page.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012

Its probably through facebook. I can't picture email previews.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> They weren't too specific wether their preview was through their email or Facebook page.





Spookhouse 2012 said:


> Its probably through facebook. I can't picture email previews.


Well, I don't have a FB account, so I hope that it's e-mailed


----------



## GhostHost999

I'm exited, but i'd like you guys to answer this for me: do you have high expectations for gemmy props this year? do you think they'll do something new this year? I would like to know your opinions.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Last year, they made good creative props and offered a lot. They also opened up the catagory of old universal studios monsters, so I think they'll make a classic, and hopefully do a good job. I do have high expectations for Gemmy


----------



## Penumbra

I'm really not sure. They probably will release a few good quality creative props, but they will most likely have a lot of cheap props made again.


----------



## GhostHost999

I must say, gemmy does have prop quality, they don't break easily as tekkies, yet they are making them cheap not in quality but in movements.


----------



## Spinechiller

Has anyone seen any new for 2012 Gemmy life size figures listed on any sites other then these two posed below?


Thanks,


----------



## hallorenescene

cool, i like the witch. probably will be out of my pocket book range. i like the guy too, i just am not crazy about the tray. love his look other 
than that


----------



## LT Scare

GhostHost999 said:


> I must say, gemmy does have prop quality, they don't break easily as tekkies, yet they are making them cheap not in quality but in movements.


I have two problems with several of my Gemmy life sizes:

They use a lot of nylon-type plastic parts that don't last. I don't know if they dry out and break or if they break from repeated stress. The result is the same. The lower jaw of my old Franky monster and Dr. Shivers stop moving.
The circuitry is too delicate. My witch with the skull in the globe and my old Franky monster both started working sometimes, then each stopped working altogether.


----------



## Zombie Sean

LT Scare said:


> I have two problems with several of my Gemmy life sizes:
> 
> They use a lot of nylon-type plastic parts that don't last. I don't know if they dry out and break or if they break from repeated stress. The result is the same. The lower jaw of my old Franky monster and Dr. Shivers stop moving.
> The circuitry is too delicate. My witch with the skull in the globe and my old Franky monster both started working sometimes, then each stopped working altogether.


I had the same problem with my witch with the skull in the globe. In fact, that witch only lasted a few weeks before the sound stopped working completely. :/ 

As for what was posted, gotta say, I'm pretty disappointed. As much as I like witches, you can only have so many before they get stale. Oh well.


----------



## LT Scare

I agree that Gemmy doesn't cook in enough variation in the faces. You would think that they could standardize a plastic skull that would accept a bunch of different faces and hair. I put a mask on the witch with the globe to make her look different from the cauldron stirring witch. Last year I bought a different brand witch that worked great.


----------



## 19215

Well the previews from Spirit should be starting soon (if they follow the same schedule they did last year). Hopefully we'll know what the licensed figure for this year is in just a few days!


----------



## Penumbra

I wonder if Spirit will let Larry show us sneak-peeks ahead of time like last year.


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> I wonder if Spirit will let Larry show us sneak-peeks ahead of time like last year.


I certainly hope so! Larry, if you're reading this can you tell us if you've got any news yet?

Matt


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> I found a couple new props for this year. They appear to be from Tekky Toys and they have the same mechanism as the Jumping Spider


I also saw those pictures on Halloween Express's website. They both appear to match a couple of Tekky's new prop names for 2012; The Zombie Reaper guy looks like he is the Jumping Zombie, and the Zombie Dog looks like he could be The Howler. I wonder if later on they will put up pictures of the Convulsing Zombie and Lurching Reaper  (If they're not Spirit Exclusives)...


----------



## LT Scare

I agree that the dog looks like the spider mechanism, but I'll have to think about this one a bit. Little kids that are not afraid of a 3 foot spider when it jumps - because they know that there are no 3 foot spiders - might be very frightened of the dog:








This guy might be pretty good in a cemetery or maybe coming out of a "Closet"

Both of these are made by Morris Costumes









Morris's description:



> Injection-molded mechanism of a lunging zombie character, featuring fabric costume, blow-molded head, bendable wire arms with latex hands, yellow LED eyes & sounds. Optional power: Battery-operated or UL adapter plug or try-me foot pad. Requires 4 AA batteries not included.


----------



## RCIAG

Sounds...ugh...how I dread the sounds some of these things make. The only thing worse is sounds AND music. I wish they all had switches to choose.

I don't think I ever paid much attention to the witches until someone mentioned they're all similar & maybe that's why I never paid any attention, they all looked alike to me I guess.


----------



## Spinechiller

LT Scare said:


> I agree that the dog looks like the spider mechanism, but I'll have to think about this one a bit. Little kids that are not afraid of a 3 foot spider when it jumps - because they know that there are no 3 foot spiders - might be very frightened of the dog:
> View attachment 116291
> 
> 
> This guy might be pretty good in a cemetery or maybe coming out of a "Closet"
> 
> Both of these are made by Morris Costumes
> 
> View attachment 116292
> 
> 
> Morris's description:



Morris Costumes is actually a wholesaler not a manufacturer. In saying that though they do carry exclusive products.


----------



## 19215

Today is the day of Gemmy's Halloween preview and so far they haven't added anything to their facebook page. If any of you subscribed to their preview email and get a message from them please let us know!


----------



## 22606

Zip here, too Perhaps by nightfall?


----------



## Penumbra

When they said July 1st they meant July 1st NEXT year. Rofl!


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Been waiting all day for them to post something! The wait is killing me!


----------



## 19215

If Gemmy doesn't do something soon I'm afraid some of the facebookers are going to get pitchforks and torches! LOL


----------



## MrMordrid

yeah its getting kinda ugly


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Lmao, I've been cracking up reading some of those comments.


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy posted something but its something old! That's it! I'm going to Spirit's Facebook page to see if they have anything.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Wow, that was extremely disappointing. I was hoping we would find out something about an animatronic. Eh, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MissKitty

Halloween train


----------



## MrMordrid

wow seriously? I waited ALL DAY for that?


----------



## 19215

That preview was as useful as a submarine with screen doors. Gemmy should know that the real preview should be of an actual prop such as a lifesize figure and not an inflatable.


----------



## CCdalek

I felt the exact same way about it MrMordrid. I set my alarm for early in the morning and kept checking their Facebook for the sneak peek, and now it finally comes and it's an item already released before?? Like most of us I was also expecting to find out what their licensed figure was this year. This was a big disappointment.


----------



## CCdalek

CCdalek said:


> I felt the exact same way about it MrMordrid. I set my alarm for early in the morning and kept checking their Facebook for the sneak peek, and now it finally comes and it's an item already released before?? Like most of us I was also expecting to find out what their licensed figure was this year. This was a big disappointment.


At least tomorrow we will see another sneak peek tomorrow, hopefully better than this one.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Check out spirit under animatronics. They added the 2009 reaper, and they moved ghostface and frankenstein from spirit exclusives


----------



## Penumbra

At least Spirit is going to have a REAL preview soon. I mean come on! Tekky Toys has been getting us excited by putting the names of new props n their site. The first thing Morbid did this year was post a video showcasing all their new things. But what does Gemmy do? They get us all excited for a cool preview and then just reveal something from three years ago! If they don't post something new tomorrow I'm done.


----------



## 22606

MissKitty said:


> View attachment 116551
> 
> 
> Halloween train


That's the big preview we signed up to see? I haven't even received the e-mail yet. Thanks for the picture, MissKitty. It was totally worth the many hours spent waiting anxiously, no? Good grief, Gemmy...


----------



## CCdalek

Oh yeah, they brought the Reaper of Souls back. I also saw that in their "New Decor for 2012" section, they added the Ultimate Winged Reaper from back in 2010 for $229.99. Most of their 2012 decorations are online only, but he is not. This makes me think that it is possible he will be in one of their store displays for 2012... I don't know for sure though.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I *just* bought the Ultimate Winged Reaper from Walmart online. He's $135 there, with free shipping to store.


----------



## MrMordrid

Not bad who makes it?


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy just gave their second sneak peek today on their Facebook, and at least it's better than yesterday's.  Today they showed a ghost called "Face Out", and apparently he at first appears to be a faceless reaper. However, when someone walks by, the face lights up and presses outward on the cloth for an added spooky affect. They said he will be available at Walmart stores.


----------



## CCdalek

The Ultimate Winged Reaper was made by Morris Costumes in 2010.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The ultimate winged reaper AND evil entity are at Trendyhalloween.com for $86


----------



## Penumbra

CCdalek said:


> Gemmy just gave their second sneak peek today on their Facebook, and at least it's better than yesterday's.  Today they showed a ghost called "Face Out", and apparently he at first appears to be a faceless reaper. However, when someone walks by, the face lights up and presses outward on the cloth for an added spooky affect. They said he will be available at Walmart stores.


That's not new either! It's been on Jmarcus' site since February!


----------



## LT Scare

Here is Gemmy's Facebook entry today:











> Say hello to Gemmy's own "Face Out" ghost! This creepy character looks like he has an empty hood like the Grim Reaper...at first. When someone passes by, his face lights up and presses out, giving it shape! It's an effect that's both creepy and cool at the same time! Look for him at Walmart stores.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm hoping it's a NEW prop (not inflatible) that they show tomorrow


----------



## Penumbra

Knowing what how Gemmy did the preview last year probably not.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

I'm really hoping they don't 'save the best for last' and make us wait forever for this years animatronic. I'm down for seeing all the new stuff, but thats the one i'm dying for!


----------



## 19215

FunkMasterJoe said:


> I'm really hoping they don't 'save the best for last' and make us wait forever for this years animatronic. I'm down for seeing all the new stuff, but thats the one i'm dying for!


My guess is that Spirit Halloween will reveal what the licensed figure is this year before Gemmy confirms its theirs. The same thing happened last year with the Boris Karloff figure. Spirit posted a photo of it one day and then the next day gemmy posted a larger photo of it and confirmed it was theirs. Gemmy mentioned that they didn't want to "steal Spirit's thunder" with releasing anything too soon. I'm guessing the same thing will happen this year. Let's just hope it happens soon because the anticipation is killing us...


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

MattB said:


> My guess is that Spirit Halloween will reveal what the licensed figure is this year before Gemmy confirms its theirs. The same thing happened last year with the Boris Karloff figure. Spirit posted a photo of it one day and then the next day gemmy posted a larger photo of it and confirmed it was theirs. Gemmy mentioned that they didn't want to "steal Spirit's thunder" with releasing anything too soon. I'm guessing the same thing will happen this year. Let's just hope it happens soon because the anticipation is killing us...


Yeah, I forgot about that. Well, whichever way they decide to do it, I'm with you. It needs to happen soon!


----------



## LT Scare

Spirit showed a pic of the Karloff Franky on July 14 last year on Facebook

They showed the life sized Exorcist character on July 7 last year

The rising vampire in the coffin was first shown on June 26. Seems like Spirit is behind schedule for the previews


----------



## Penumbra

I just lost all hope for good previews.

Guess we'll just have to wait till august


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Maybe that means Spirit will start posting soon. I hope so. I got Regan last year. She's awesome, though the motion sensor doesn't work :-/. Sound one does though.

This year I'm probably going to get 2. Possibly the new one (depending on who it is of course), and then one from prior years. Who would you guys recommend between Ghostface, Frankenstein, or Pinhead? I'm leaning towards Frankenstein.


----------



## LT Scare

Franky made our Lab much better. We added thunder and lightning strikes with a "clear" roof over the lab.










Sorry for the lowlight out of focus.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

That looks awesome! Checking out your Haunt album, great stuff. I almost got him last year when I went to the Spirit store, but really wanted to get Regan so ended up just getting her. Now I'm really wanting Frankenstein lol.


----------



## LT Scare

Thanks FMJoe. I'd like to see Spirit / Gemmy do a serious Dr. Frankenstein - rather than Shivers.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Of course. And yeah, that would be pretty neat. Man, I live in apt and you can't do jack really here. Can't wait to move into a house and be able to really set something cool up.


----------



## LT Scare

That's a catch 22 FMJoe. We usually start dragging everything into the front yard on Labor Day. My son says that this year we should start in mid August. I sometimes think we could start in January and still be tweeking things the afternoon of 10/31. 

I spent this last weekend dragging H'ween stuff out of the way, so that I could fix a sprinkler valve - one side of the house is packed with the stuff.


----------



## sambone

There is a good picture of nosferatu on buycostumes. Com 249.99
And a Jason priced at 499.99??
Not sure if the
Jason is new?
Search halloween props and adjust price from highest to lowest and they will come up


----------



## LT Scare

I don't think this is Gemmy - Jason is of course, but he's not new. $500 is ridiculous.

They also have Megan this year - $250









Measures approximately 68" high.
Prop is made of plastic, polyester and metal.
When activated, prop plays organ music and screams.
The arms also raise up, the body shakes and the eyes light up.
Requires (3) AA batteries (not included).


----------



## sambone

Yeh, i was thinking it must be a new type Jason for 5 bills!!


----------



## LT Scare

Nah, same ole Jason. I think they are starting at a higher price so that when the discounts come, they still get $300-400 (but not from me!).

File is too big, won't let me post it here, but trust me, it's the same Gemmy Jason that's been around for years.


----------



## Penumbra

LT Scare said:


> I don't think this is Gemmy - Jason is of course, but he's not new. $500 is ridiculous.
> 
> They also have Megan this year - $250
> 
> View attachment 116595
> 
> 
> Measures approximately 68" high.
> Prop is made of plastic, polyester and metal.
> When activated, prop plays organ music and screams.
> The arms also raise up, the body shakes and the eyes light up.
> Requires (3) AA batteries (not included).


Megan? You mean Regan?


----------



## 19215

You really have to watch the prices at Buycostumes, but they do have fantastic customer service.

Both Regan and Nosferatu are made by Morbid-Industries.


----------



## 22606

sambone said:


> And a Jason priced at 499.99??


*Scratches head in bewilderment* What the hell are they smoking?! Good way to run a company into the ground quickly...


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Check out the Standing animated scarecrow prop on buycostumes, is it gemmy? it's eyes light, and mouth moves. There's also a "crawling eye prop" which must be morbid


----------



## RCIAG

For Nosferatu:


LT Scare said:


> Measures approximately 68" high.
> Prop is made of plastic, polyester and metal.
> When activated, prop plays organ music and screams.
> The arms also raise up, the body shakes and the eyes light up.
> Requires (3) AA batteries (not included).


Plastic head & hands with obvious seams, bad polyester that looks like the landscaping fabric I use in my garden & organ music is not exactly my idea of anything worth $250.

I'd never buy that thing unless I could see it in person & I bet even then I still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## halloween71

Jason for 499.00 wth.i gave 249 for mine.kmart had him last year for 199


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

gemmy's new preview are "blood dripping" lights, actually pretty interesting


----------



## Spinechiller

Acehardware.com has a few new Gemmy items listed  no new life sizes though


----------



## 19215

I really like those new blood dripping lights from Gemmy. Hopefully they'll get to some lifesize stuff soon though.


----------



## LT Scare

Spirit is saying their previews will start either Thursday or Friday (Facebook).


----------



## 19215

LT Scare said:


> Spirit is saying their previews will start either Thursday or Friday (Facebook).


I saw that too. However, we should all know from experience that we shouldn't hold our breath waiting on these previews. Spirit will probably start with some crappy little thing just so they can advertise a "preview". We'll see though...

LT Scare, I love your profile picture! Hannibal is by far my favorite Gemmy prop, everybody always comments on him regardless of what else I might have on the porch.


----------



## hallorenescene

can someone post a picture of the blood dripping lights. they sound darn bloody cool. they had icecycle dripping lights last Christmas that really were awesome, i hope to get some of those this year.


----------



## LT Scare

ACE is saying these will be $30


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i like those, and we even have an ace here. thanks lt.


----------



## LT Scare

Always glad to help.


----------



## 22606

The lights are interesting, but they don't look like blood to me. Is anyone else seeing hanging lightsabers when they look at them?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Gemmy's new preview is dissapointing, i have no idea what fingertip lighting is supposed to do


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

halloween71 said:


> Jason for 499.00 wth.i gave 249 for mine.kmart had him last year for 199


I know right! I showed my husband that this morning! I mean come on 499 for a Gemmy anamotronic that will break down in a few years! We paid $85 for our Jason from kmart in 2009! No one is gonna buy him for that price and if they do they are NuTz!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Also whats this that you have to sign up a newsletter to see the Gemmy previews on their website?? I signed up and still can't access anything!


----------



## 22606

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Also whats this that you have to sign up a newsletter to see the Gemmy previews on their website?? I signed up and still can't access anything!


I haven't gotten a single e-mail either, so don't feel bad Their customer relations suck


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Check out spirit again, some cool new stuff, tho no gemmys


----------



## GhostHost999

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Check out spirit again, some cool new stuff, tho no gemmys


Facebook spirit or webpage spirit?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The spirit webpage under animatronics, They have a new prop called "lullaby"


----------



## GhostHost999

pirate of the caribbean said:


> The spirit webpage under animatronics, They have a new prop called "lullaby"


Oh yeah, in the distortions thread there is people that already bought her and posted pictures of her. She's been at Halloween asylum since march i think.


----------



## orange-bandaid

spirit says keep watching snek peeks will begin VERY soon


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy just put up their preview for today... It's another inflatable?!?!?!


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy just put up their preview for today... It's another inflatable?!?!?!


I saw, honestly, I've given up on the Gemmy previews lol. Spirit Halloween looks like they may start later today, if not today then tomorrow for sure. Hopefully they don't disappoint!


----------



## orange-bandaid

.................


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> The spirit webpage under animatronics, They have a new prop called "lullaby"


Yea. That's an awesome new Distortions prop. I REALLY want one but I'm going to wait till I can compare prices


----------



## orange-bandaid

............


----------



## orange-bandaid

New spirit prop limb ripping werewolf sways from side to side eyes light up!
$199.99


----------



## orange-bandaid

here he is


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

That's pretty awesome looking. Good start to the previews. Still dying to see Gemmy's new animatronic!


----------



## orange-bandaid

i think this ones a winner


----------



## Penumbra

That prop is from Mario Chiodo. They always make awesome props so looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## 19215

Thankfully we're starting to see some real previews from Spirit. Man, those facebook people are brutal when it comes to giving their opinion too.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Yes they are. Especially when Gemmy didnt put up the 1st preview until like 6pm that day. The best part was these kids arguing as to who has the most Gemmy products. Was hilarious.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> That prop is from Mario Chiodo. They always make awesome props so looking forward to seeing it in person!


Agreed. The werewolf looks awesome and Chiodo is great. Years ago, I purchased a couple of 'The Mario Chiodo Collection' props (Reaper executioner and giant spider) after Halloween, so I got them for half-price. I also have a folding, wooden coffin that I paid full price for, but that was fairly reasonable to begin with ($50 or so). All have held up well over time. 



FunkMasterJoe said:


> The best part was these kids arguing as to who has the most Gemmy products. Was hilarious.


That had to have been. People choose to have such stupid debates


----------



## prestonjjrtr

What website has that awesome lifesize Werewolf ? Is it animated ?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Found the werewolf on the Spirit Halloween facebook page for $199. I'm looking forward to see him in person.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*Every year me and my wife make a bet to what 14" & Lifesize guys Gemmy is making. This year for lifesize guys she picked Leatheface and i picked Ash and for the 14" ones she picked Leatherface and i Picked Regan *


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Gemmy's preview isn't bad: 8 ft. giant LED spiders


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

I'd be down with any of those. I have all of them except for Chucky. Wish they'd put him out again, but I suppose eBay will have to do.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

FunkMasterJoe said:


> I'd be down with any of those. I have all of them except for Chucky. Wish they'd put him out again, but I suppose eBay will have to do.


*I found 1 last year at Kmart and gave it to my dad. *


----------



## Penumbra

Has Spirit posted another preview yet?


----------



## orange-bandaid

yup its called jacked up jill just jack in a box for $29.99


----------



## orange-bandaid

here he is


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, that is a cool jack in the box. i remember the clown ones when i was a kid. i always loved them


----------



## 19215

Hopefully Spirit will get back on track and show more large props in the coming days. Gemmy and Spirit should realize that most of us are interested in their large props and not the smaller tabletop things. Now I'm not bashing Spirit or Gemmy and their items, I just think they should start with what we consider the "must have(s)" of the season which primarily consists of their new licensed figure.

Looking at the sneak peek link on Spirit's facebook page, it looks like they have 5 more slots available for their props section (they've already put the werewolf in the first one). That means they have five more props that they're really proud of to be revealed soon. I really hope that we're gonna be blown away by these things.

Matt


----------



## 22606

That is one freaky jack-in-the-box. Me likey


----------



## MrMordrid

Im not sure a werewolf is suited for the type of mechanism. It works well for zombies and other reanimated creatures because that how we precieve them to move. Werewolf of more of a lurching,graping slashing motion. But Ill wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Spinechiller

MattB said:


> Hopefully Spirit will get back on track and show more large props in the coming days. Gemmy and Spirit should realize that most of us are interested in their large props and not the smaller tabletop things. Now I'm not bashing Spirit or Gemmy and their items, I just think they should start with what we consider the "must have(s)" of the season which primarily consists of their new licensed figure.
> 
> Looking at the sneak peek link on Spirit's facebook page, it looks like they have 5 more slots available for their props section (they've already put the werewolf in the first one). That means they have five more props that they're really proud of to be revealed soon. I really hope that we're gonna be blown away by these things.
> 
> Matt



I sure hope there are more then 5 more previews


----------



## CCdalek

If I remember right, last year Spirit started with 6 slots as well. Once they were filled, however, they made it so you could scroll down to see more. I know they had at least 12 prop sneak peeks last year, and being they just added Jacked up Jill in the Props section, I'm assuming there are a lot more to come.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

They posted their newest item today, it's called Baby Fat. Looks pretty awesome, will definitely be picking this one up.


----------



## Penumbra

Baby fat? Is it one of those zombie baby things?


----------



## Shockwave199

Larry is on top of the new spirit props each day now and starts threads for each one in the prop forum. Be sure to look and post in those threads. Spirit is obviously holding the interest and saving the best stuff for the coming days- like building towards a finale.


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks for letting us know. These zombie baby things have always disturbed me. Never was a fan of them.


----------



## Penumbra

Has Spirit added anything new yet?


----------



## 19215

A guy on Spirit's Facebook page seems convinced that the licensed figure is either a Zombie Michael Myers with red eyes or a myers figure from the Halloween 5 film. I hope he's wrong because I don't think we need multiple Myers figures when two have already been produced (Rob Zombie version and H20).

Hopefully he's just posting stuff of Facebook for attention. Hopefully...


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

I hope that's not true. If they're going to do someone they've already done before, I hope it's Leatherface. I wasn't able to get the original and would love to add him to my collection. If its another Michael Myers (though he is my fav in the horror world), it'd be extremely disappointing in my eyes.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*The only myers i would take is from H1. Other than that one no thanks*


----------



## Penumbra

So when will Spirit post anything new? Gemmy just keeps posting inflatables. -_-


----------



## 19215

Spirit hasn't flat-out confirmed or denied that the licensed figure is some form of Michael Myers. For our sake I hope it isn't because two versions have already been done and it's time to move on. The zombie version of him doesn't make any sense anyway, or at least to me it doesn't. I really hope we're surprised in a good way...


----------



## Penumbra

When he says "Zombie Michael Myers" he could possibly be stating that Gemmy is re-releasing Rob Zombies MM. (just a thought.


----------



## Penumbra

Looks like Spirit has posted Tekky's new Death Row prop. It looks awesome!


----------



## 19215

I've never been a fan of Facebook for connecting with friends and stuff, but i have to say it is totally worth having it just to see some of the comments people post on Spirit's and Gemmy's wall. I'm convinced that several of them are kids, and the others are adults that can't stop typing. 

If these people don't get a reply instantly, they post the same thing or something similar multiple times. They try to post ideas for future products that make absolutely no sense. They just babble nonsense about nothing all day. It is pure entertainment! 

In a post a few months ago Gemmy confirmed that they are not bringing back the Rob Zombie or Leatherface this year. The mystery continues...


----------



## 22606

MattB said:


> If these people don't get a reply instantly, they post the same thing or something similar multiple times. They try to post ideas for future products that make absolutely no sense. They just babble nonsense about nothing all day. It is pure entertainment!
> 
> In a post a few months ago Gemmy confirmed that they are not bringing back the Rob Zombie or Leatherface this year. The mystery continues...


Well, maybe whichever character it is will include a mask, made from the skins of some of those users; no two would be alike, so they could fetch big bucks


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

MattB said:


> In a post a few months ago Gemmy confirmed that they are not bringing back the Rob Zombie or Leatherface this year. The mystery continues...


Never saw this. Was really hoping for Leatherface myself. Well, seeing as how the new TCM doesn't come out until January, maybe they'll do him next year.

I've always thought The Creeper from Jeepers Creepers would be awesome, though I don't see them doing him anytime soon. If its not Leatherface, I hope it's somebody completely new!


----------



## Penumbra

I've always thought Gemmy should make a huge Slenderman figure! Maybe one with outstretched arms like last years Frankenstein


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I have to agree on what someone said about the werewolf moving too slowly for a werewolf. The zombie/frankenstien/witch ALL move slowly, but werewolves SEEM like they'd move a lot faster, but I'll still just have to wait and see it in person


----------



## Zombie Sean

The Halloween 5 Michael Myers would be...interesting.










Not sure I'd like it. I love Halloween but I've been disappointed with both the Gemmy & Spirit Michael Myers.


----------



## Penumbra

I don't think Gemmy will post anything life size in their previews this year.


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> I don't think Gemmy will post anything life size in their previews this year.



You're right!!!!!! Both Gemmy and Spirit are posting piddly things and will probably continue to due so as long as the Facebookers keep going wild over them.


----------



## 19215

Well Gemmy has posted their item for today and it's a flaming cauldron pumpkin.

Spirit has also posted a new item and (gasp) it's another zombie baby type thing for $50.


----------



## Penumbra

That's like the one thing in Gemmy's previews that I've actually wanted! Doubt anything else cool will come up though.


----------



## a witch from canada

these are not gemmy but tought i would post their new 2012 items by morris studios


----------



## hallorenescene

finally, someone posts stuff. those first 2 are scary. i love them. wow. yeah, i think the zombie and dog are cool, but i can see where the spider was more suited for that lunge. witch, thanks for posting


----------



## Penumbra

Screw everything else companies have to offer this year! I'm getting Pestilence!


----------



## Shockwave199

The tall eye blinkers with slight sway for 200 balloons are not worth that price tag. I'm guessing that's where they will be at or near. The lunging dog/zombie are very good. The startle props for the home haunter was the next step and it's being expanded, thankfully. I have lots of creepy props with animation. I need startle props now and these are a great step in that direction. The jumping spider didn't float my boat only because I didn't want a spider. But these are very good. I'm surprised- I would have taken them for tekky props if I didn't know better now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spinechiller

Spirit Halloween recently added more blank images in their coming soon/sneak peak area on facebook. Now there are 16 new spaces waiting to be filled with animatronics


----------



## a witch from canada

your welcome guys , the wait to see decent life size props was killing me too lol , i know that halloween asylum is gonna get the zombie clown they posted it on their web site ......as a witch fan i am so so hoping to see a new life size animated witch thats original , i like my gemmy witch but they all have the same face and still HOPING and praying for a life size Johnny Depp persona , so suprised their isnt one out yet with all the movies he did espacially jack sparrow


----------



## Wolfbeard

These Spirit videos were on Youtube. I don't know who makes the grave mourner, but the Caretaker is from Tekky.
I must say, the Grave Mourner and the Creepy Caretaker are pretty cool.

Grave Mourner: 




Tekky's Creepy Caretaker: 




Eric


----------



## Shockwave199

Creepy caretaker has been around for at least two years. It's actually a good size prop that I would get, but I have enough in the graveyard. I like the mourner, but the hands over the head looks a bit odd to me.


----------



## 19215

Gemmy's sneak peek today is actually pretty neat. Lighted LED branches in various colors. I think these would compliment their blood dripping lights extremely well.


----------



## Penumbra

Spirit has added a lot of videos. The grave mourner. Looks cool, but I agree the hands over the head thing looks weird. If only they went out to the sides. When the torso turned.


----------



## 22606

Thanks for all the clips; most of the new items are great. I _really_ want the dog, even moreso now that I have seen it in action, although I doubt that I'll wind up with it (unless there is some kind of really good sale later). Pestilence is phenomenal, but is likely going to be much too expensive for those of us on very limited budgets. On the other end of the spectrum, while I like the look and motion of it, I couldn't help but laugh at the sound clips of the zombie clown, which wasn't the effect that they were after, I'm sure

A new one from Tekky, according to some of the commentors. I was laughing again, but mainly because it got me to thinking of something that happened years ago on Halloween, with a little girl going, "Bear..." and wanting to take one of my creepy teddy bear props that was set in the yard


----------



## 19215

Gemmy's preview tomorrow will be of a lifesize figure according to their Facebook page! Whether or not it is the licensed figure is still unknown. Hopefully this place will be abuzz with excitement tomorrow!


----------



## Penumbra

Deady Bear?!?!

ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Watch it will probably not be a new one and instead be one they have already sold in a previous year. Well lets hope not !!


----------



## 19215

prestonjjrtr said:


> Watch it will probably not be a new one and instead be one they have already sold in a previous year. Well lets hope not !!


With tomorrow being Friday the 13th they will probably show Jason. LOL


----------



## Penumbra

If that happens, Im gonna get a FB account just to complain.


----------



## 22606

Penumbra said:


> If that happens, Im gonna get a FB account just to complain.


Ha. I bet that you wouldn't be alone 

If so, the Jason that I'd like to see is Uber Jason, although that one is not likely to happen anytime soon Really, no matter who it is, I won't have the money for them, making it basically a lose-lose sitchiashun


----------



## SlayKnotV1

MattB said:


> With tomorrow being Friday the 13th they will probably show Jason. LOL



*it'll be awesome If its jason from part 4 or 7 *


----------



## CCdalek

Gemmy just posted their sneak peek today; It IS a life size prop and it looks pretty cool! Here is the description: 

This life-sized Grim Reaper would lose his head if it wasn't attached. Oh...wait. When activated, his head drops down while his face lights up through the shroud. He's a great way to greet your guests or trick-or-treaters -- he even comes with an attached tray for treats. This Reaper is sure to be the life (or unlife) of your next party! Watch for him at Lowes!

I wonder how the head drops down... Maybe it's like a life size version of that pirate that dances as his head falls into his hands.


----------



## CCdalek

Here is the picture they gave of the Life-sized Grim Reaper available at Lowe's:


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Looks pretty cool, obviously a pole-type figure, but the movement sounds cool, I also like the idea of a red light-up face


----------



## 19215

Gemmy just replied to someone on Facebook and said they have two figures for Spirit this year. The mystery and the suspense continues...


----------



## Penumbra

Hopefully one won't be a licensed figure. Maybe a Spirit exclusive of another figure like in the past.


----------



## spawn

Hmmm dont really like that the reaper is holding a candy tray. Should of made one holding a scythe. That would of been cool....


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

IKR, a scythe would be a lot better. But the trays are easy to remove


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

He has the same body as last year's NFM


----------



## 22606

pirate of the caribbean said:


> He has the same body as last year's NFM


Naughty Flasher Monkey?

I like that Reaper. A scythe would have been better than a candy bowl, I agree.


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> He has the same body as last year's NFM


NFM? What's that?


----------



## spawn

Penumbra said:


> NFM? What's that?


Gemmy 6 Foot Life Size Animated Night Fright Mike


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Sorry, NFM= was a reaper that gemmy made last year, and it has the exact same look (except 4 the head) as the new reaper, called Night Fright Mike or NFM


----------



## Penumbra

Ah, I remember him. Though the ORIGINAL body came off the Cloaked Reaper from 2009


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, I just hope he says new stuff, because the cloaked reaper and 2011 reaper said the same things


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the grave mourner. i don't even mind the hands, i just don't understand why it is a lady's voice weeping, and then it's a man that shows up. shouldn't it be a man weeping, since it's a mans voice.
garth, the bear one is a i really want, but again, it shouldn't speak.
yes, cool reaper, but should have been a scythe


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

Man, last year at this time, Spirit had already posted Ghostface, Frankenstein, and Regan! I'm loving some of the stuff they are posting, but I'm ready for this years licensed animatronics! Maybe we'll get on in the next week or so.


----------



## 19215

FunkMasterJoe said:


> Man, last year at this time, Spirit had already posted Ghostface, Frankenstein, and Regan! I'm loving some of the stuff they are posting, but I'm ready for this years licensed animatronics! Maybe we'll get on in the next week or so.


I agree completely FunkMasterJoe! I think they're holding out on us. Hopedfully we'll get a licensed piece this week!


----------



## Shockwave199

I think the best way to do it is have previews very close to release dates, so the cool factor and motivation is still high to buy them. Seeing a preview of new props three months before you can buy them is risky. The motivation to buy that cool prop can fade into no sales. We are lucky to see what's new so early and there is some merit to doing so, but there is also risk in that the new prop lineup will seem old by the time you can actually buy anything.


----------



## Penumbra

Wow, I had Pestilence at the top of my list for awhile, but now I'm going to have to pass him on. I just got a giant grim reaper from a yard sale today for $50. He was made of wood, chicken wire and paper mâché. He's hallow, so I'm planning to poke some holes in the robe and skull so I can put a fog machine inside him. I'll also put some green and blue lights inside. Then I will wire everything to a motion sensor.


----------



## CCdalek

MattB said:


> I thought I'd just give this thread a bump to see if anybody has heard anything about gemmy's new items? They posted a reply on their facebook page to a comment wanting the lifesize figure to be "Tall Man" from the Phantasm films. They said they didn't want to give anything away, but the person asking would be "pleasantly surprised".


I know this post was from a long time ago, but do you remember what post on their Facebook page said that? Like did that person comment on one of Gemmy's posts or did they post to Gemmy and Gemmy replied in a comment? I'm hoping one of them is Tall Man, he would be an interesting figure.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

the mourner and deady bear is from tekky's


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

last years ghost reaper sang i didnt like it when it sang and so night fright mike had a tray he said "help me ahhhh" i would love 4 gemmy 2 stop making the reapers and other non bulter props 2 have trays


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

gemmy will make new haunted portraits only they have a hand 2 give it a 3-d look they hand moves as if reaching out they making new witches hagatha with with tiki skull and a witch with a flaming cauldron also im new


----------



## CCdalek

I think the singing was the best part of the Ghost Reaper last year; The other things he said were too similar to the Kicking Scarecrow's phrases. The singing made him unique and vary from the classic things Gemmy life sizes say.


----------



## Penumbra

I'm sorry, I just don't like it when props sing. It takes away the seriousness of the prop.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@penumbra ikr also the phrases where from this skuul that a spider comes out of the eye and the skull mouth didnt move


----------



## savagehaunter

I predict more of those aweful zombie babies.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@savagehunter ikr


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> last years ghost reaper sang i didnt like it when it sang and so night fright mike had a tray he said "help me ahhhh" i would love 4 gemmy 2 stop making the reapers and other non bulter props 2 have trays


I totally agree, I wish they held scythes or skull, or goblets or etc..... Tho I Love my Night Fright Mike reaper (but i'm taking off the tray)


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

And like the ghost reaper, but he's not in my haunt, he's my porch greeter cuz he aint serious enough, tho cool


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@pirate of the carubbean i saw it at lowes i didnt know gemmy was using new technology and i saw the witch 2 but it wasnt plugged in so i saw a video and the phrases there where stupid i only like the laughs and the mouth didnt move


----------



## 19215

CCdalek said:


> I know this post was from a long time ago, but do you remember what post on their Facebook page said that? Like did that person comment on one of Gemmy's posts or did they post to Gemmy and Gemmy replied in a comment? I'm hoping one of them is Tall Man, he would be an interesting figure.


The Facebook person posted it directly on Gemmy's wall and Gemmy replied directly to it. The person said they wanted a Tall Man figure from the Phantasm films. Gemmy replied and said that they can't reveal anything but the person asking for the Tall Man figure would be "pleasantly surprised" with this year's figure.

I think Tall Man would be a great lifesize item because he is definitely a horror icon.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i hope the licensed figure would be dracula


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

oh great the new gemmy reaper holds a tray


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@savagehunter you where right more ugly babies


----------



## 19215

One of my friends and I were discussing horror films and horror characters again today and below is the list of possible things Gemmy could do. Their selection is actually fairly limited when you take into consideration what would actually sell verses what a few hard core collectors want.

Jack Torrance-The Shining. I think this is a very strong possibility. 

Norman Bates-Psycho. This is also a good possibility because the film is insanely popular. 

Tall Man-Phantasm. This rumor has been floating around for awhile and I think he’s a strong candidate too.

Bela Lugosi-Dracula. I think this is a possibility, but using the Lugosi likeness would be an issue. I remember many years ago there was a big controversy over some masks using this likeness and production of them stopped very quickly.

Creature from the Black Lagoon. I think this would be awesome, but he would be difficult to make look realistic. Telco had a small electric version years ago and it sells for a mint on Ebay so the possibility for a lifesize one is always present. 

Bride of Frankenstein-With last year’s Karloff figure I think this would excellent opportunity for Gemmy to capitalize on the Frankenstein theme. I’ve always loved Elsa Lanchester and for gemmy to make this it would be relatively easy considering the costume.

Heath Ledger-The Joker. I hadn’t originally thought of this, but it’s an awesome idea too. This would be something totally unexpected and original.


These are the few that we though of today, hopefully we’ll be getting some (surprising) reveals soon!


----------



## Penumbra

You forgot Pennywise and Beetlejuice Matt!


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> You forgot Pennywise and Beetlejuice Matt!


Yes, those are two good options too. I also didn't mention Jigsaw, I think he'd be cool too.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i dont like pennywise + i dont think gemmy would ever do something that creepy


----------



## GhostHost999

I think the strongest possibilty is Lugosi's Dracula (since there is Nosferatu being made by the oposing company, morbid)
The second stronges is the Bride of Frankenstein (since this seems to be a year two for the explotation of the mad scientis/frankenstein theme)
The third would be Pennywise, since the evil clown market is really strong right now
and somebody else mentioned Jack Skellington, and though i would love this one, i don't even think gemmy would be considering it. But then again, since gemmy seems to already have a deal with Disney, it could be a possibility. I think we will know this week.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i love bela lugosi dracula


----------



## MrMordrid

MattB said:


> Yes, those are two good options too. I also didn't mention Jigsaw, I think he'd be cool too.


This video shows a picture from the net of what appears to be a Gemmy Saw animatronic.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

that shows a picture of a gemmy vampires that was supposedly made in 2010, but never made it to stores, looks cool, thanks


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Called Vampiress mona lott, some info:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90171-gemmy-2010-a-2.html


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Gemmy's new pumpkin looks pretty cool,


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

heres a video in the top right corner of the pumpkin:

http://www.target.com/p/light-show-jive-n-jack-thriller/-/A-14077949


----------



## Penumbra

Meh, the pumpkins okay. I would like to see another life size figure.


----------



## a witch from canada

the pumpkin is cool but i wish they would make it so that we can plug an mp3 player in them and play what we want , i like the one i got in 2010 but also wish they would of made a few diffrent ones diffrent size and saying and faces and you display them along a pathway


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

hey people who wondering the future gemmy's there would/might be a shaking skeleton in a cage but it doesnt talk and the lighting is at the bottom and has gauze over the cage,hanging sparkle light up skelton,new shaking skeleton in white,hagatha witch.witch with flaming cauldron,shaking ghost,new haunteed portraits only they have hand(s) and dont change and the hands move as if "reaching" out your welcome if im right


----------



## skullpumpkin

walmart had a reaching hounted portrait last year i even bought one speaking of hounted portraits i found this

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/animated-picture-goth-girl.html


----------



## 19215

MrMordrid said:


> This video shows a picture from the net of what appears to be a Gemmy Saw animatronic.



I'll believe we're getting a Jigsaw prop from Gemmy when I see it on Gemmy's page or on Spirit's page confirming it. I think if Gemmy was going the jigsaw route they would produce a much better prototype than that one from a few years ago. Spirit originally wanted Jigsaw to ride a tricycle, but Gemmy didn't have a mechanism to make the tricycle move so the idea was tossed. The next year Gemmy made a prototype (the one in the video) and Spirit wasn't happy with it either because it was 4ft tall and cost as much as the lifesize figure(s), about $249. Party City was also interested in both versions but they gave up on having success with either version and eventually the whole idea was scrapped.

Gemmy and Spirit must have something special planned because by this time last year this place was abuzz about all the new lifesize stuff.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@skullpumpkin do u have the goth girl portrait?


----------



## skullpumpkin

@gemmyhalloweenlover no i have the one where a hand is coming out of a dark cave.


----------



## skullpumpkin

not too many walmarts sold it


----------



## orange-bandaid

spirit has realesed one lifesize figure we have all been paitentialy waiting and if i remeber noone on this thread mentioned what it might have been a version of regan! i missed out on lasst years regan i am glad now for the same price ($179.99) you can get a laying regan a prop that moves and head while laying and then rises she then speaks her head spins and her mouth moves in my opinion she is great and it also appears spirit has a few stores already set up if you look very close you can see she is in a fright squad display here is a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9X1cn0kEMA&feature=plcp


----------



## Penumbra

Ooh! That new Regan looks awesome! Now I'm glad I missed out last year.


----------



## orange-bandaid

ya this year they really stepped it up a notch


----------



## CCdalek

I was kind of hoping for Morbid Enterprises to make a new licensed figure this year, not Regan again. She was pretty cool last year, but now they change the shaking to sitting up, make her laying down and keep everything else the same, and apparently it's new? I don't know, I was kind of hoping for them to make a 3 or 4 ft. Sam figure as talked about earlier this year. Hopefully they still will.


----------



## CCdalek

Wow, I just realized something important in that video. As you can see in the circled parts of my attached picture, it looks like to the side of the Fright Squad structure Regan is in, there is a box that appears to read "RISING REGAN".







Also, if you look at the circled part in the background of the screenshot, there is a box below the Creepy Caretaker's that appears to spell out "Grave Mourner" with a picture of that prop below the title. To me, according to this video, it appears that a Spirit Halloween store (Most likely the main store in New Jersey being they always open before the others) is already starting to plan out their 4 Fright Squad displays.
Most likely, like the past few years, they will have a licensed area currently looking like another haunted house (2 Gemmys & 1 or 2 Morbids), Zombie Baby area, The Graveyard, and a currently unknown featured area (Zombie Wasteland, Cirque Du Spirit, Haunted Forest, etc.)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

im so excited 4 gemmy halloween stuff


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I've noticed in the past that Lowes has gotten one reaper/skeleton prop, and one witch prop, and looks like their keeping this pattern cuz they already have the gemmy reaper, and lowes seems like the last place to still carry ONLY gemmys


----------



## ZombieRaider

On the inflatable side of things, I've said for years now I'd like to see them make a haunted mansion facade with an awesome screen print instead of the cute ones they make...Think something like this http://www.cuttingedgecreations.com/haunted-facade-front-only.html on a much more scaled down version of course but you get the idea....Would make a great entrance to a walk through that wouldn't take up much room to store.....ZR


----------



## orange-bandaid

spirit has deleted the video of regan i think they plan on keeping it secret for while longer


----------



## orange-bandaid

orange-bandaid said:


> spirit has deleted the video of regan i think they plan on keeping it secret for while longer


 they actually just made it private


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@skullpumpkin oh made from who?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

target just posted 2 more pages on there halloween decor


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

:O me need halloween now and christmas need 2 stop coming so early me need halloween!!!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Spirit Halloween posted a new video of a ghost girl (looks to be a Gemmy Life-size), here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhVLrWuHGU0&feature=plcp

Here is the description they posted taken from YouTube "Ghost Girl - Solely at Spirit Halloween this season The animated Ghost Girl decoration is sound and motion activated; she rises up with arms waving and emits scary sounds. Her face lights up for a totally spooky effect. Make this prop part of your collection for only $179.99!"


----------



## skullpumpkin

@gemmyhalloweenlover gemmy


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@skullpumpkin the hand in cave from gemmy? omg i want it i dont buy from tekkys:/ so yeah


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@spinechiller omg thanxs 4 sharing i hope its gemmy the sc4ream sounds like gemmy's old donna the dead mirror the whole track sunds like donna the dead


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

O_O baby stabby is weird the babies are bad this year even though i dont like them


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i love the ghost girl i wish i could have bought her


----------



## 19215

Thanks for the post Spinechiller!

For those interested I've attached a few screencaps for you. The animated wolf is $199.99


----------



## CCdalek

I like the Ghost Girl a lot! I might even be buying her this year depending on how big she is. The inflatable arms are kind of like the position of the arms on Tekky's Grave Mourner, but at least Airblown things last a long time. The werewolf is OK, but a bit too expensive for how small he is and how little movements he has.


----------



## RattandRoll

That werewolf is AWESOME love it! Not enough werewolf props out there


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@CCdalek ikr i love the ghost girl i hope its from gemmy and spirit just posted a new video its called agony ann its a prop u wear and way 2 expensive


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

:O agonny ann is gone sorry if i excited every1:/ why are they making them private


----------



## 19215

CCdalek- I agree! The Ghost girl is my favorite prop shown from Spirit so far. It's like having a lifesize item and an inflatable in one. I hope she's fairly tall too.

gemmyhalloweenlover, where did you see the "agony ann" video? I looked on youtube and didn't see it so they may have already removed it.

Matt


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

@mattb :O i saw it....iit at spirit's chanel why on earth would they do that im so sorry that i excited every1 they put it in private as some1 said earlier


----------



## Penumbra

The Ghost girl is definitely Gemmy. I recognize the face and soundtrack. I think I might use a 20% off coupon on her this year.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Looks like Spirit may have a werewolf fright squad display this year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> The Ghost girl is definitely Gemmy. I recognize the face and soundtrack. I think I might use a 20% off coupon on her this year.


what did they use the face for? i know the soundtrack is donna i hope gemmy post this tommorow how do u get coupons? i want it on discount


----------



## sambone

I dont know if anybody mentioned, but the werewolf eating the leg is a spitter prop, i think this is a first, did spirit ever have a prop that misted or spat?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I wonder how the setup is for the ghost girl, because i've never seen a rising gemmy before, could be the purple button base


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I wonder how the setup is for the ghost girl, because i've never seen a rising gemmy before, could be the purple button base


It appears to have the same mechanism as the rising ghost (which I have) so it should be a rising base, two support poles and an upper torso. and if it is like the rising ghost it should be about 5.4' tall.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

5.4' tall sounds pretty good, I may just have to get this


----------



## Penumbra

Can somebody please put this on Gemmy's FB page and ask where it will be available? I really want it.


----------



## 19215

The leg eating werewolf would look 100% better if the mouth opened and closed. If it did the prop would be an instant success. As it is though it is a little lacking for $200.

A youtube viewer commented on the ghost girl and her height is 3 feet (yes, 3 feet!)! I was hoping for at least 5ft to around 6ft. 3ft is just way too small for it to be useful for most people. She is almost a table-top decoartion at that height. I believe she is using the mechanism that the Ivanna Gettup witch used last year. There's also a rising reaper type thing Gemmy made last year that would rise up and shrink. Anyway, $179.99 for the ghost girl is kinda expensive considering her height. 

Hopefully they still have plenty more up their sleeve to show us.

Matt


----------



## GhostHost999

I think the ghost girl looks cool, but the idea needs to evolve a bit before I want to totally buy something like that. As she is right now, she amuses me, but not enough to make me buy her, less at spirit's price. Yesterday I saw a video at spirit's channel of a "lying reagan" it was the girl from the exorcist from last year, but she was lying on her bead, moving her head from side to side and then slowly lifting forward until she completely lifted and then did the same thing as last year (she turned her head 360 degrees, talked, and shaked). I was going to post the link but now it's marked as "private" which makes me think spirit made a mistake and uploaded it. The video was really strange because she was already in some sort of display with a red light, maybe it was a "model store" video that was meant to be uploaded for other spirit associates and will be uploaded later in the season for all the public to see it. It had no price.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Here's a video of the face out reaper:

http://vimeo.com/45994863


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

and other GR stuff:

http://vimeo.com/grandinroad


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the ghost girl a lot. the wolf is wonderful too.


----------



## Head Hauntcho

" which makes me think spirit made a mistake and uploaded it. The video was really strange because she was already in some sort of display with a red light, maybe it was a "model store" video that was meant to be uploaded for other spirit associates and will be uploaded later in the season for all the public to see it. It had no price.". Ding ding...


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Check out spirit again, they've got new stuff!


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Check out spirit again, they've got new stuff!


their website? FB page? YouTube?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

website. They have 2 new witches and rosemary is more $


----------



## Spinechiller

pirate of the caribbean said:


> website. They have 2 new witches and rosemary is more $


Can you post the link to the 2nd new witch? I only saw this one http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Animated-Life-Size-Witch-With-Flaming-Cauldron/


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

They had a different looking witch w/ fogging cauldron, but they removed it


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Spinechiller said:


> Can you post the link to the 2nd new witch? I only saw this one http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Animated-Life-Size-Witch-With-Flaming-Cauldron/


thats the witch i was talkig bout gemmy finally made a new face


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy's new prop today is... A phone?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The phone looks pretty interesting, though it's alot like scream phone from 2011


----------



## halloween71

I would like the ghost girl but ghezz those arms kill it for me.


----------



## Penumbra

halloween71 said:


> I would like the ghost girl but ghezz those arms kill it for me.


Yea. Everything about the prop is awesome, except the arm of course. They're especially cheesy considering how Gemmy tried to make the ends of them look like hands! I really don't mind the inflatable part, they would have looked better if they made them look like formless tubes with cheesecloth over them. I think Gemmy should've given it last years Frankensteins arms in the first place.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

todays gemmy prop is so unexpected in good way i love it i hope its not over priced and i need 2 see a video


----------



## BIGANT

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> todays gemmy prop is so unexpected in good way i love it i hope its not over priced and i need 2 see a video



well here is a video of the same prop when I made it last year haha


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

BIGANT said:


> well here is a video of the same prop when I made it last year haha


wow thanxs awesome job!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

BIGANT said:


> well here is a video of the same prop when I made it last year haha


u posted at fb?wow good idea


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

almost all gemmys 2012 props feature a light up face the reaper,face out,ghost girl,jive'njack,kinda the flaming pumpkin,


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

2days gemmy prop of the day is an inflatable pirate ship finally there ghosts and not the skeletons


----------



## Penumbra

I wanna see the licensed figure for this year! I'm starting to think their isn't one!


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> I wanna see the licensed figure for this year! I'm starting to think their isn't one!


I'm confident there is one, Gemmy and Spirit are just being tight lipped about it. I've also noticed that Gemmy has completely stopped answering questions and replying to comments on their facebook page. After some of the nonsense I've seen on there I probably would stop too. LOL


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

MattB said:


> I'm confident there is one, Gemmy and Spirit are just being tight lipped about it. I've also noticed that Gemmy has completely stopped answering questions and replying to comments on their facebook page. After some of the nonsense I've seen on there I probably would stop too. LOL


what? why?  i was gonna tell them about there hanging sparkle night fright mike faced reaper also i been waiting 4 some1 2 answer but ik u guys are busy and stuff


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i just posted at gemmys page why r u stop answering


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Spirit's new prop, obvioiusly tekky, looks really good IMO


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i knew it was tekky i posted that 99% sure made by tekky's and :/ dont like it i really dont know why i dont buy from them


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i found agony ann!!!!!!! its at spirits fb page i have proof!!!!


----------



## Penumbra

Do you have a photo?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> Do you have a photo?


how do u post a pic


----------



## Kelloween

see on the little gray task bar above when you type? 4th from the right is a small pic of a tree, click it and then browse on your computer for the picture you want to upload, then after you find it, hit upload..does this help? I am awful at directions! (or if you are posting something online from a site..hit browse and search from url instead of my computer)


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone know who makes this?http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-dancing-ghost/454512 Here is another link with video, as well. http://vimeo.com/45994779


----------



## Penumbra

That prop is by Fitco. ( they made the vampire coffin at Spirit last year.


----------



## Spinechiller

Penumbra said:


> That prop is by Fitco. ( they made the vampire coffin at Spirit last year.




Any idea of the quality?

Thanks again,


----------



## Penumbra

Fitco is so, so. Some of their props will last forever. Others will break after a few uses. The Dancing Ghost looks OK. I say if you really want it then order it.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very cool ghost. i got a reaper something like it last year from walmart. mine was the last one, so it lit up but didn't dance. looked like it had been a return. i still like it though


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> Do you have a photo?


sorry i canti got a error dont ask what is it i dont know


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Spinechiller said:


> Does anyone know who makes this?http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-dancing-ghost/454512 Here is another link with video, as well. http://vimeo.com/45994779


i thought it was gemmy cuz it has the strobing effect like the ghostly grim


----------



## lanie077

Agony Ann - Get it only at Spirit Halloween this season
This button-activated child likes to ride on mommy or daddy's shoulders. Her head spins 360°, eyes light up, and her mouth moves as she taunts and talks to you. This vicious baby just wants to make new friends. This head turning child is yours for only $69.99!
Take a peek at this shoulder-riding terror


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Spirit also has that dancing ghost prop from GR, which suprises me


----------



## Penumbra

Really? Let me guess... Their over charging for it.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

they have it for the same price as GR, they also have other new stuff w/ videos


----------



## Penumbra

On their website?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

lanie077 said:


> Agony Ann - Get it only at Spirit Halloween this season
> This button-activated child likes to ride on mommy or daddy's shoulders. Her head spins 360°, eyes light up, and her mouth moves as she taunts and talks to you. This vicious baby just wants to make new friends. This head turning child is yours for only $69.99!
> Take a peek at this shoulder-riding terror


that was what i was talking about and way 2 expensive:/


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i think they also postged grandin road scarecrom at there website


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

theres some new vids of the new props 4 this year at spirits website i see the head banging prop sensor is by the waist and the video of the zombie is better at there website than there channel i think the 1 at there channel they videoded the video from the computer or tv:/


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

spirit posted a headless horseman at there fb page and way 2 pricey 4 a nonanimated thing


----------



## Penumbra

The headless horseman looks cool, but I could make it myself for like $15.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

spirit posted tekky toys new jumping zombie at there fb page and i think they just lowered 1 of there sound tracks


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*They're Killing over here LOL. I'm waiting for a Licensed Lifesize announcement allready *


----------



## Penumbra

I know right! Their posting some awesome stuff, but where all getting extremely frustrated!


----------



## 19215

We've been waiting to hear about the Gemmy licensed piece for a long time now. Maybe they're waiting to release it on Oct. 31st. LOL


----------



## Penumbra

Considering the pace Spirit is posting at, it probably will happen soon. Unless of course they've bought the entire line of Halloween merchandise this year.


----------



## 19215

I hope it happens soon and I hope it's something that's been worth waiting for. Spirit has posted some nice stuff, but some of their prices are crazy.


----------



## FunkMasterJoe

MattB said:


> We've been waiting to hear about the Gemmy licensed piece for a long time now. Maybe they're waiting to release it on Oct. 31st. LOL


It's beginning to feel like that, isn't it?? haha


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

2day gemmy posted cool light up sighns and theres 2 versions


----------



## Head Hauntcho

This year we have some awesome stuff. I wish I could post the pics of them- but most are exclusive to us and we have been told not to let the cat out of the bag until we get the green light.. I will say that there are no repeat big props that were sold in our stores in past being re-released on the store levels.. So a no go on leather face or any other props like that..


----------



## 19215

I'd really like to see Billy Jigsaw because those SAW films are extremely popular.


----------



## Head Hauntcho

That will not be sold on the store level.. sorry..


----------



## mraymer

Head Hauntcho said:


> This year we have some awesome stuff.


If they do I wish they would post it already. So far none of the offerings have excited me. Waiting on something that makes me say "Wow, I've got to get that!" and go reaching for my wallet. So far it's just been disappointment for me. Maybe it's because I was holding out hope for a Leatherface and nothing else will suffice. They should announce their line-up as soon as the manufacturing decisions are made. Each day you delay announcing your props is another day I'm spending my money someplace else on someone else's props. By the time Spirit/Gemmy announce what they're going to offer my budget is limited as my funds have gone elsewhere.


----------



## RattandRoll

sambone said:


> I dont know if anybody mentioned, but the werewolf eating the leg is a spitter prop, i think this is a first, did spirit ever have a prop that misted or spat?


I love that werewolf prop


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I hope spirit brings back a new and improved zombie wasteland w/ new props  , Though I'd also like a completely new in-store scene


----------



## Head Hauntcho

mraymer said:


> If they do I wish they would post it already. So far none of the offerings have excited me. Waiting on something that makes me say "Wow, I've got to get that!" and go reaching for my wallet. So far it's just been disappointment for me. Maybe it's because I was holding out hope for a Leatherface and nothing else will suffice. They should announce their line-up as soon as the manufacturing decisions are made. Each day you delay announcing your props is another day I'm spending my money someplace else on someone else's props. By the time Spirit/Gemmy announce what they're going to offer my budget is limited as my funds have gone elsewhere.



we do this because our compitition is always trying to duplicate what we do- or what we sell. Why some stuff is exclusive to us and you will never see it anywhere else, there are several items that the other guys can get so we cannot take that chance. The positive is- the highest cost prop is $199.99, where in he past it has been $279.00. There is one that is $99 that will sell out in days it is so good... 

As for the spitting wolf- yes this is a first for us that I know of.

No big zombie wasteland this year.. But don't worry- the new props are just as cool..


----------



## skullpumpkin

home depot has a new life size witch


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

On the description of that witch it says its airblown, which is a mistake. It has the same head movement movement as the new gemmy reaper, and new witch face design, and it's 5.5' tall which is taller than the other gemmy witches. I hope Home depot has her in stores


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

heres the link:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=10053&langId=-1&keyword=witch&storeId=10051

Thanks skullpumpkin


----------



## skullpumpkin

your welcome


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Wow. It's nice to know somebody from Spirit is reading these posts. Now if somebody from Gemmy would get on here. They could see what the haunting public actually wants.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

pirate of the caribbean said:


> On the description of that witch it says its airblown, which is a mistake. It has the same head movement movement as the new gemmy reaper, and new witch face design, and it's 5.5' tall which is taller than the other gemmy witches. I hope Home depot has her in stores


so cool i hope it doesnt say dumb stuff like last years lowes witch seriosly gemmy "wheres the beef" thats not halloween phrases


----------



## RCIAG

Head Hauntcho said:


> No big zombie wasteland this year.. But don't worry- the new props are just as cool..


This is just as well since the Spirit near me never set up their zombie wasteland at all.


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> On the description of that witch it says its airblown, which is a mistake. It has the same head movement movement as the new gemmy reaper, and new witch face design, and it's 5.5' tall which is taller than the other gemmy witches. I hope Home depot has her in stores


When you said "air blown" I instantly thought it will be part inflatable like the ghost girl. Perhaps gemmy will make more props with inflatable features? Either way, I am glad Gemmy is finally incorporating new faces and motions into their props.


----------



## slash

I think that new wicked witch of the west prop is from gemmy too I hope she is not the new 2012 licensed figure maybe not since last year spirit had frankenstein and scream


----------



## Penumbra

slash said:


> I think that new wicked witch of the west prop is from gemmy too I hope she is not the new 2012 licensed figure maybe not since last year spirit had frankenstein and scream


if that is Gemmy's licensed figure then I am going to be very angry! They did say that there will be only two Gemmy props at Spirit this year. The ghost Girl being one, and this must be the other!


----------



## halloween71

That must be a typo on the airblown...if it's like the ones from the past there is nothing airblown on them.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

home depot has gemmy halloween light show strings im gonna buy it


----------



## 19215

I have to say I was very surprised that the Wicked Witch of the West was released as a lifesize prop. We still don't know if she's from Gemmy, but I'm thinking she is.


----------



## RattandRoll

pirate of the caribbean said:


> heres the link:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=10053&langId=-1&keyword=witch&storeId=10051
> 
> Thanks skullpumpkin


That's awesome years ago I used to work at Home Depot and they never carried Halloween products, I guess they didnt want Lowes outdoing them.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Penumbra said:


> if that is Gemmy's licensed figure then I am going to be very angry! They did say that there will be only two Gemmy props at Spirit this year. The ghost Girl being one, and this must be the other!


Well if it IS gemmy then that makes 3 gemmys: witch w/ flaming cauldron, ghost girl, and the wicked witch


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i want 2 preorder stuff from homedepot does any1 know what u pay with?cuz i cant pay with a credit card:/and target


----------



## Zombie Sean

I'm tired of witches.


----------



## Penumbra

Spirit has Tekky's new Chained to the Grave prop on their YouTube. It basically the old tombstone lifter, but with mouth movement and more details.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

spirit's youtube has a new prop called buzzsaw


----------



## Penumbra

That buzz saw prop is WAY too violent and gory for me. But I'm sure other people will fall in love with it. Lol.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I really like chained to the grave, but I already have the tombstone lifter, I wish tekky would have more variety


----------



## Penumbra

Obviously this thread has died down since Gemmy has posted their licensed figure.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

Penumbra said:


> Obviously this thread has died down since Gemmy has posted their licensed figure.


*dont tell me that the Wicked Witch is their licensed figure *


----------



## sambone

Honcho, is the chained to the grave the great prop for 99, that will sell out?
Or should we be waiting for something else?


----------



## RCIAG

Penumbra said:


> Spirit has Tekky's new Chained to the Grave prop on their YouTube. It basically the old tombstone lifter, but with mouth movement and more details.


It looks like they took the head of the Harvester prop & put it on the tombstone lifter's body. Not bad though. At $99 I bet it flies off the shelves.

As for Buzzsaw, not my cuppa. 

Right now I don't think I'd invest in any prop that doesn't have mouth movement.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> That buzz saw prop is WAY too violent and gory for me. But I'm sure other people will fall in love with it. Lol.


same here 2 violent 4 me


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i love gemmy's new floating ghost


----------



## 19215

I feel confident the surprises aren't over...


----------



## Head Hauntcho

There are others we are selling-- not just two... One I am going to have to keep.. She is awesome and since I met her it makes it even better.. And no it's not Linda Blair.....


----------



## ZombieRaider

Did they show this one yet?......ZR

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/lifesize-exclusive-swamp-zombie-prop-/


----------



## Penumbra

That's an old one from like 2008


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Head Hauntcho said:


> There are others we are selling-- not just two... One I am going to have to keep.. She is awesome and since I met her it makes it even better.. And no it's not Linda Blair.....


u have a spirit store?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

That is really strange since the Swamp Zombie really isn't new. Spirit had it for sale about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## ZombieRaider

Oh....OK....I was just looking at their site and never saw that one before.....I couldn't afford anything in 2008 so that's probably why I didn't see it....lol....ZR


----------



## 19215

The only other female figure I can think that people would go crazy over is the Bride of Frankenstein. She's always been popular.

I want to see a flying monkey to go with the Wicked Witch.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i want the beheaded gothic and white dressed bride


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

jacked up jill sounds like she's from tekky's


----------



## 19215

Head Hauntcho,

as someone that is much more familiar with Spirit than the average shopper like me, have you noticed if there's collectors that strictly shop for the licensed items as soon as the stores are opened each year? I've noticed a trend like that in my area, but wanted to see if a store operator had noticed anything similar. The example I have is the Rob Zombie Myers figure. When I worked at Spirit we had people calling specifically for that figure days before the store even opened which I thought was a bit unusual.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## LT Scare

Either I'm getting crotchity or the life size props are becoming stagnant. I haven't seen a thing that's new this year that I would crack open my checkbook for. I think the Depression has finally slowed prop development. Most the stuff is just older props that are slightly refreshed or not even that.

Just me???


----------



## Penumbra

LT Scare said:


> Either I'm getting crotchity or the life size props are becoming stagnant. I haven't seen a thing that's new this year that I would crack open my checkbook for. I think the Depression has finally slowed prop development. Most the stuff is just older props that are slightly refreshed or not even that.
> 
> Just me???


Nope, not just you. There's only like... ONE prop that I'm even remotely interested in.


----------



## LT Scare

On the up side, my make-it-yourself budget just got bigger for this year


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I have to agree. I'll start working on my 3-axis skulls. None of the props "tickle my fancy", Though I do hop there will be a frankenstein bride


----------



## LT Scare

Frankie's Bride would be cool, but my lab is pretty full. I'd have to get creative to use her. On the other hand, I'd love to replace Dr. Shivers with a cool, evil doctor that is less of a "cartoon" character, but still has good animation.


----------



## 19215

I don’t think the props are getting more stagnant, the “hardcore” decorators are just becoming pickier because we (HF members) have an endless book of knowledge on this forum that the general population doesn’t. We’ve got some of the most talented people in the country IMO and they can produce some of the best props and animated things I’ve ever seen. It would be extremely difficult for a retail store prop to compare to the level of creativity and detail that we have here.

With that being said however, I’m a casual decorator and the only prop that interests me are the licensed Gemmy pieces. I buy the new one every year (if there’s more than one I pick my favorite) and that is the extent of my Halloween spending. I don’t like dressing up or going crazy decorating inside or out. I put the new figure for the year on my porch on Halloween night and on weekends leading up to the big night and that is the majority of the decorating I do. 

Some people like to build their own stuff and the constructing of it is half the fun. I’m not particularly crafty so I’m thankful that Spirit and Halloween Express are available to me and others that want to purchase something off the shelf and enjoy it. If a prop or decoration makes you happy, whether store bought or scratch built, it has succeeded.

Some of the stuff that Spirit has is extremely cheesy, but there’s a market for it somewhere and people will buy it and enjoy it. I’m very thankful to have a place where we can discuss anything from Halloween recipes, to Gemmy items, to wiper motors.

Matt


----------



## LT Scare

OK Matt, which Gemmy will you be buying this year?


----------



## Head Hauntcho

Good question Matt.. Most of our large props are sold in Sept. and we do have people who only want those. As for the stuff getting old.. I attend transworld each year and there are things there that are amazing.. However.... Most home haunters cannot afford 2-3 or even 5 grand for a prop.. That's where we come in- we try to appeal to the home haunter- not the for profit haunted houses. Every year I hear a customer complain about prices- then that our stuff is cheap looking- but our buyers try to bring bigger and better things each year and keep them affordable. Sometimes people like our stuff- sometimes not...


----------



## 19215

LT Scare said:


> OK Matt, which Gemmy will you be buying this year?


The only licensed figure that’s been released so far from Gemmy is the Wicked Witch. The Regan figures and the Nosferatu figure are made by Morbid. The inflatable arm girl is Gemmy, I think, but she isn’t licensed. So right now the Wicked Witch is on my list.


----------



## 19215

Head Hauntcho said:


> Good question Matt.. Most of our large props are sold in Sept. and we do have people who only want those....


Thanks for the reply Head Hauntcho. I worked at a Spirit consignment store a few years ago and most of our big stuff sold in early September, too. As popular as props and decorations are, I think the sexy women’s costumes were like 45% of our total sales that year. We were across the street from Halloween Express and their costumes were always abut $25 more expensive than ours so that was the majority of what we sold that year.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm sure many of the props will be better in person. One reason gemmy MAY be doing the wicked witch is that there is a new movie coming out soon called OZ, even though it's the old Wizard of oz witch. After seeing the dark knight rises I would LOVE to see a life-size Bane, That would be cool


----------



## 19215

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I'm sure many of the props will be better in person. One reason gemmy MAY be doing the wicked witch is that there is a new movie coming out soon called OZ, even though it's the old Wizard of oz witch. After seeing the dark knight rises I would LOVE to see a life-size Bane, That would be cool


I didn't realize there was a new Oz film being released, neat! I'm sure that factored some into Gemmy's decision. I also agree with you about the props looking better in person.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

who thebheck is darkman? some one was mentionine this 2 me yestarday


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Is This Gemmy?

http://www.partycity.com/product/alien+candy+bowl.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=172587


----------



## Penumbra

I don't think it is. It looks more like Magic Power.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Is This Gemmy?
> 
> http://www.partycity.com/product/alien+candy+bowl.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=172587


i dont think so since i never seen a alien from gemmy i dont like aliens *shivers* there demonic


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

omg i want the zombie michael myers!!!!!!i wonder if it has the heavy breathing soundtrack i hope its a gemmy please made by gemmy please made by gemmy please made by gemmy i hope they do have it if they dont ill pull my hair and scream i wish they make a zombie scream


----------



## 19215

gemmyhalloweenlover,

where did you see the zombie Michael Myers?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

MattB said:


> gemmyhalloweenlover,
> 
> where did you see the zombie Michael Myers?


i seen it at spirits fb page i clicked pictures and he should be there and i thought you already know? who was it that mentioned him? oh well


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

todays gemmy's prop if the day is.......the wicked witch!!!!!! i knew it was from them but i thought i was wrong i'll try 2 buy it i hope its not overpriced like the scream


----------



## Penumbra

It's $199.99.


----------



## LT Scare

IMO, this is not exactly in the same class as leatherface, michael meyers, or even the boris Frankenstein. What's next? Dorothy, the Tinman, Lion, scarecrow, and Toto? I don't use gore in my haunt, but Oz is way too friendly for me. No thanks.


----------



## Penumbra

THANK YOU! That's exactly how I fell about the new character. I'm not a fan of gore, but I hate cute or friendly thinks. This witch is just NOT for me. I'd rather spend my money on the Ghost Girl honestly.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

then why not use it for wizard of oz movie night? its still cool


----------



## 19215

I think we can all agree that the Wicked Witch is something that we never expected as a licensed lifesize character, and that’s exactly the reaction that Gemmy wanted. I thought for sure that we were going to see the Tall Man from Phantasm or Billy Jigsaw.

I found a list online of the “greatest movie villains” and number one was Hannibal Lecter and the Wicked Witch was number 4. The phrase “I’ll get you my pretty, and your little dog too!” was also listed as one of the greatest movie quotes of all time too. So even though it’s not what everyone wanted, there’s method to the madness.

Matt


----------



## LT Scare

Don't get me wrong, I'd bet it will sell. The WoO is a favorite of many, many folks out there, including my wife. This would be one prop that she (already told me) would not harrass me about spending $200. However, it just doesn't fit in with most quality haunts, so in tight times like this, it's a luxury that won't make it in to my storage area. Sorry.

I think a Bride of Frankenstein (with the high piled black and silver hair) would have sold much better in a year following the Borris Franky. JMHO


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

ki wish gemmy could post 2-4 items per day but idk if that will be a good idea....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

as we all know (or some) today is gemmy last day of the halloween sneakpeek they say thet'll post alot of stuff today this is what they wrote "Today is the last day of the Halloween preview! In honor of this we're pulling out all the stops.We're going to reveal items throughout the course of the day . So check back soon , check back often. The first catch of the day be up momentarily. "


----------



## Penumbra

Well, let's hope ones a life-size. So far it has only been little trinkets.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i want a lifesize but there way 2 over priced 4 me like the wicked witch 199.99+tax i wish they where cheap some1 was selling alot for like 50$+shipping


----------



## LT Scare

No Question that Gemmy needs to continue to offer affordable props. Some of my oldest and favorites are inexpensive Gemmys. However, I don't see this need as being mutually exclusive to offering the more expensive, feature full Life Size Gemmys. Although the Boris Franky doesn't do or say as much as the old - more silly - monster, he is much more imposing and great for our haunt. The TOTs Loved him last year. 

I waited until the discount coupons were available from Spirit and got him for a reasonable price. It's a gamble against time and availability. If you REALLY, REALLY want that WoO witch, get on the Spirit mailing list, find your closest Spirit stores and watch their inventory and watch for your discount coupons. I had to drive about 35-40 miles to get my Hannibal Lector (my avatar) at 50% off.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i want to see gemmy's next items how long does it take?


----------



## RattandRoll

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Is This Gemmy?
> 
> http://www.partycity.com/product/alien+candy+bowl.do?sortby=ourPicks&size=all&navSet=172587


Very cool item, Unique indeed.


----------



## LT Scare

I wish I had a pic of one that is firmly in my top 5 props. It's a skull with several stems of black roses coming out the top of the skull. There are "vines" and moss trailing down the sides and around the roses. When activated, it starts to play a slow durge with red LED eyes flashing to the slow beat. Suddenly, the beat picks up and the roses start to individually spin and go up and down to the faster durge. I think I paid about $10-12 for this at Wallmart about 10 years ago ... and it still works. I wish Gemmy would reproduce this one.


----------



## Penumbra

Are you talking about the skull that plays the death march? If so, I have it as well.


----------



## LT Scare

Yes, I think that's the same tune. I'm sure they only have one with "dancing" black roses out the top of the Skull. Love that thing.


----------



## 19215

LT Scare said:


> If you REALLY, REALLY want that WoO witch, get on the Spirit mailing list, find your closest Spirit stores and watch their inventory and watch for your discount coupons.


I agree 100%. Any time I buy something from Spirit I always use a coupon, but you'd be amazed at the people that don't. I've said this for ages, but I think Spirit Halloween should issue a "Halloween Forum Member" coupon that is exclusive to us. Last year there was an elusive 30% off coupon on Facebook if you completed some sort of game, but I didn't even attempt it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

last prop of the day is the ghost girl i wish gemmy showed lots


----------



## sumrtym

MattB said:


> I agree 100%. Any time I buy something from Spirit I always use a coupon, but you'd be amazed at the people that don't. I've said this for ages, but I think Spirit Halloween should issue a "Halloween Forum Member" coupon that is exclusive to us. Last year there was an elusive 30% off coupon on Facebook if you completed some sort of game, but I didn't even attempt it.


The only time I shop Spirit is the day after Halloween. Although I do stop in several times just to look around.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

every1 gemmy still has amazing cool products at there website!!!!!!!!i want that skull and cauldron and i guess the head drooping reaper doesnt actually drop on the floor i guess it does the same thing as te mini and classic 1 woohoo i want them


----------



## Penumbra

Here's the new banner on Gemmy's website. (I wonder when Tekky Toys will update their site)


----------



## 22606

Gemmy needs a good, swift kick... I received an e-mail about a 'Christmas in August' preview today, yet they never sent one regarding a preview of Halloween items Time to unsubscribe from their list, methinks, since the _only_ reason that I signed up was to get an advance look at the new Halloween products. Anyone else feeling let down?


----------



## Penumbra

Garthgoyle said:


> Gemmy needs a good, swift kick... I received an e-mail about a 'Christmas in August' preview today, yet they never sent one regarding a preview of Halloween items Time to unsubscribe from their list, methinks, since the _only_ reason that I signed up was to get an advance look at the new Halloween products. Anyone else feeling let down?


 I got an email from Gemmy regarding their preview, was I the only one?


----------



## hallorenescene

lt and pen, i have that skull too. it's very cool. i didn't know it was by gemmy. pen, thanks for posting that banner.


----------



## 19215

I got an email about the preview too.

As far as the preview itself went, I certainly wouldn't have operated it the way they did. I would have concentrated more on the lifesize figure and the new stuff like the blood dripping lights. I wouldn't have made a big deal about the small stuff like the lighted gloves and the lighted glasses like they did. They mainly concentrated on piddly things just so they could advertise the fact they were doing a preview.

Spirit's preview has been better, but there's way too many zombie babies this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i agree mattb theyre worst than last year this years babies look like they where rushed i dont like them but yeah to much of those but as we all know gemmy's website will have more i wish they removed life size pets link cause im dying to see the other products isnt any1 else dying to see the other life sizers?


----------



## 22606

MattB said:


> Spirit's preview has been better, but there's way too many zombie babies this year.


Agreed. The zombie baby theme is getting stale, not to mention redundant. I like aspects of the wigglers, but why couldn't they have just done an evil ventriloquist dummy and a creepy clown doll with those heads? There aren't enough of those, in my opinion, and they should capitalize on that.

I'm wondering now why I didn't get the e-mail. From what I've seen thus far, it truly doesn't matter anyhow Here's hoping that Gemmy's upcoming Halloween page will show some better goods.


----------



## Penumbra

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i agree mattb theyre worst than last year this years babies look like they where rushed i dont like them but yeah to much of those but as we all know gemmy's website will have more i wish they removed life size pets link cause im dying to see the other products isnt any1 else dying to see the other life sizers?


 I doubt Gemmy will make many more than the ones we have seen. They've been focusing more on air blown inflatables for the past few years. So I have a feeling that they will release very few figures for this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I doubt Gemmy will make many more than the ones we have seen. They've been focusing more on air blown inflatables for the past few years. So I have a feeling that they will release very few figures for this year.


lets hope and cross our fingers for more props than inflatables i seen some products this crashed witch,shaking skeleton *reminder this is what i was talking about its blackish silver*,hello kitty airblown, and there products they shown at fb ect.....i hope tommorow they put up halloween


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*I just want 1 lifesize Horror guy. *


----------



## LT Scare

...or how about two ... singing a series of duets, like Thriller and Monster Mash. Oh the Horror of it all !!! You would have to post a warning that small kids and pregnant women should not enter your haunt!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

well Lowes is getting 3 life-size figures, 2 of which we haven't seen yet, so that promising


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

......theres more costumes,airblowns and other frap i dont need!!!!


----------



## Penumbra

Sure enough, Gemmy has updated their site. Looks like the ghost reaper will be out again this year. I also like the new caged skeleton.


----------



## LT Scare

Gemmy really provide a mimimalistic Halloween section on their site. They NEVER show the full line they will offer, not even showing those props that are not "exclusive."


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

It's wierd they brought back the ghost reaper. I hope they've improved so maybe I could sell mine and get the new one. I hope it's not one of the life-sizes at lowes, because that ould leave ONE new prop


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Alsso, under the description of the head dropping reaper it says the mouth moves, so it sounds like gemmy's back on track and restoring mouth movement!!


----------



## CCdalek

Personally, I'm glad they brought back the Ghost Reaper. I was hoping to buy him last year on sale or clearance, but I forgot about it and never did. It's creative how they made him sing the "Who Can it Be Now?" song. Was yours the full price when you got it, Pirate of the carribean? I'm wondering if he ever did go on clearance. I'm also glad Gemmy is bringing back mouth movement. Last year pretty much none of their things' mouth moved.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm embarrassed to say that I never saw him until november, in a youtube video. I thought he was REALLY cool, and wanted him. So i searched and then in january, a guy on ebay was selling him for $225, but I persuaded him to sell him to me for $160 (he counter offered at $160.01 lol) and then I bought him. If only I knew gemmy was bringing him back lol. He's to "friendly/silly" to go in my haunt, so he's my porch greeter, but I love the light effect. I also bought his twin that has teeth that light up and change colors, both are cool. here's some pics


----------



## Penumbra

The Ghost Reaper will be at Menards this year. I hope I can order him online, because the closest Menards is in Ohio! (I live in Oregon!)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

ugh wheres the sitting bride and reaper? i wished they showed all there stuff and where's the hanging night fright mike ghost? they better post it


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

well i found out gemmy is selling there giant dropping spiders at biglots somebody said that biglots sells gemmy's cheap


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*I saw this on Gemmys site. it looks Different than the Previous 2. *

http://www.gemmy.com/halloween/life...ife-size-jason-voorhees-fri-kmart-60026-62515


----------



## Penumbra

That version has been out for a couple years now. It's cool, but I prefer the old Jason.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

Penumbra said:


> That version has been out for a couple years now. It's cool, but I prefer the old Jason.



*you sure? I have both and the clothes are different than this one. The one that came out last year has a Blue Jacket, White shirt and blue jeans, the one from 2008 has a green jacket, black shirt & black pants. This new one has a Green jacket, White Shirt and a Gray pants. I guess we'll just have to wait and see*


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Last year gemmy's props seemed durable w/ thick bases and clipping poles, but the props had little motion. Hopefully this year, the gemmy's will have both motion, and high quality materials w/ durability


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Spirit has the face out reaper except w/ a blue face! I guess their always looking for ways to make props exclusives lol


----------



## Penumbra

Hey guys! Tekky has added pictures to their website! The giant jumping spider looks awesome!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i wish gemmy actually posted all there props not just some i need to know where there solding the hanging ghost night fright mike face ghost,sittting bride,sitting reaper


----------



## Zombie Sean

I wish they'd release an updated Crypt Keeper (I know one was released years ago).


----------



## CCdalek

Hi everyone,
Spirit has added a product called Zombie Girl Swing Animated Prop to their website. Here is a picture:








Her name is similar to the Zombie Woman they showed on their sneak peek... If you also add the new Rosemary and Ghost Girl, there seem to be quite a few female props this year. Maybe that says something about another one of their themes.


----------



## CCdalek

As someone mentioned before, they also have the White Face Out Ghost decoration.








They also have an "Animated Floating Ghost" decoration along with a video.









They could also be having a ghost theme if you add Ghost Girl to that instead,  it's hard to tell right now.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

They could possibly have a witch theme w/ the wicked witch and the witch w/ the flaming cauldron, though I doubt it


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

last year was cool


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Spirit has the face out reaper except w/ a blue face! I guess their always looking for ways to make props exclusives lol


 Yea, I saw that. I think that $39.99 is too much money. Gemmy says Walmart will have the green-faced version. And they'll probably sell it for like $15. Lol


----------



## 19215

There's only about a week remaining with Spirit's sneak peek so hopefully we'll see some more surprises coming our way soon.


----------



## MrMordrid

So far im underwhelmed with both previews. Tekky Toys has their Halloween stuff up which includes a GIANT jumping spider!


----------



## Penumbra

I know! That giant spider looks great! I already have the little one but I have a plan for his father


----------



## MrMordrid

CCdalek said:


> Hi everyone,
> Spirit has added a product called Zombie Girl Swing Animated Prop to their website. Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is similar to the Zombie Woman they showed on their sneak peek... If you also add the new Rosemary and Ghost Girl, there seem to be quite a few female props this year. Maybe that says something about another one of their themes.


Details on this are very vague though.


----------



## CCdalek

MattB said:


> There's only about a week remaining with Spirit's sneak peek so hopefully we'll see some more surprises coming our way soon.


Wow... It seems like Spirit's sneak peek just started, and now it's ending!  Hopefully we will see only their biggest and best props now until the end; Today's preview "Skull Bows" wasn't too exciting to me.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> Yea, I saw that. I think that $39.99 is too much money. Gemmy says Walmart will have the green-faced version. And they'll probably sell it for like $15. Lol


actually some1 said 29.99


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Wow... It seems like Spirit's sneak peek just started, and now it's ending!  Hopefully we will see only their biggest and best props now until the end; Today's preview "Skull Bows" wasn't too exciting to me.


those bows cost 19.00 each! what da heck are they doing they alredy overpriced stuff i want so whats next? the beheaded bride i want?or a gemmy item i want like the sitting reaper,sitting bride but im 50% sure walmart will be selling the hanging night fright mike ghost reaper like the hanging black night fright mike


----------



## Penumbra

CCdalek said:


> MattB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's only about a week remaining with Spirit's sneak peek so hopefully we'll see some more surprises coming our way soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... It seems like Spirit's sneak peek just started, and now it's ending!  Hopefully we will see only their biggest and best props now until the end; Today's preview "Skull Bows" wasn't too exciting to me.
Click to expand...

I'm sure Tekky or Gemmy will give one more awesome prop for this year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

please be 2 more gemmy's please 2 more gemmy's


----------



## 19215

I'd like some of my Gemmy friends to do something for me if you have time. Go to the following link and add the Wicked Witch to your shopping cart and tell me how much the shipping is for you. I added her and the site is telling me the shipping is $61.99 which is crazy. I planned on buying her in store, but I wanted to see if Spirit had reduced their shipping from last year and it seems to have increased even more. Ughhhh

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-wicked-witch-wizard-of-oz/


----------



## CCdalek

Whoa, $61.99 for me too! That makes the grand total $261.98!!  That's just weird since she appears to be a pole-structured figure, which in general aren't even that heavy.  If I buy her, I'm definitely doing it in-store. NOT online. I will probably get there right when they open the day of their clearance sale to get her for half off.


----------



## 19215

CCdalek said:


> Whoa, $61.99 for me too! That makes the grand total $261.98!!  That's just weird since she appears to be a pole-structured figure, which in general aren't even that heavy.  If I buy her, I'm definitely doing it in-store. NOT online. I will probably get there right when they open the day of their clearance sale to get her for half off.


I added the witch and Regan and the shipping is $198.99!!! Surely something is wrong because that just seems way too expensive for what it is. If there's even a chance that you'll get a Spirit store this year, I'd wait and try to get stuff there than pay that shipping.


----------



## lanie077

i added the werewolf spitter and it says it will be delivered Oct 15th and the shipping is 110.00. Wow that is crazy looks like i wont be buying anything from spirit this year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

lanie077 said:


> i added the werewolf spitter and it says it will be delivered Oct 15th and the shipping is 110.00. Wow that is crazy looks like i wont be buying anything from spirit this year


thats crazy i guess spirit wont have my cash and theyll run out of bussiness maybe they do need to lower prices


----------



## propstar7

That must be a mistake! Hoy crap! I bought Rosenary online last year before the increase and it was only $10 or $15.


----------



## 19215

The cost to ship the limb ripping werewolf is $72....$18.99 to ship a zombie baby...$45 to ship the standing zombie woman...$16.99 to ship the $13 zombie gnome...$53 to ship the inflatable arm waving girl...


----------



## halloween333

I know this isn't Gemmy, but I've seen you've been talking about Spirit Halloween here too, so I'll post this here! 









I found this on Spirit's website! Officially Licensed "Walking Dead" Prop!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-wlking-dead-teddy-bear-girl/


----------



## lanie077

propstar7 said:


> That must be a mistake! Hoy crap! I bought Rosenary online last year before the increase and it was only $10 or $15.


I put Rosemary in the cart and the shipping is 15. I also did the live chat and they verified that the spitter werewolf was 110.99 shipped economy. She said that is what the carrier was charging


----------



## Penumbra

halloween333 said:


> I know this isn't Gemmy, but I've seen you've been talking about Spirit Halloween here too, so I'll post this here!
> 
> View attachment 120228
> 
> 
> I found this on Spirit's website! Officially Licensed "Walking Dead" Prop!
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-wlking-dead-teddy-bear-girl/


I have a feeling there's going to be a creepy little girl display this year.


----------



## 19215

Spirit's site allows you to get a closer look at a product because it has a zoom feature. I was looking at the Wicked Witch and noticed something about the mouth. The WW video that Spirit posted has a latex head and the mouth moves like a real person (more or less), but the WW they have pictured has a puppet mouth like the beheaded bride did a few years ago. I REALLY hope the version they're selling doesn't have the puppet style mouth because they make a loud clacking sound when they open and shut.

I've included a picture. 

Matt


----------



## Velvet Vampire

MattB said:


> I added the witch and Regan and the shipping is $198.99!!! Surely something is wrong because that just seems way too expensive for what it is. If there's even a chance that you'll get a Spirit store this year, I'd wait and try to get stuff there than pay that shipping.



I spotted the Cross Pillar Tombstone (made of resin, 31x10x10, 8.8lbs) a few weeks ago. Economy shipping was $5.99. In fact, I could have gotten that, the Reaper Resin Tombstone, and Skull Chanelier all for only $7.99 Shipping. Almost bought them all on Fri the 13th, and used the 13% discount on one item. But noooooo. I decided to wait to see what else was coming out. After being unimpressed by most of the new Grandin Road stuff, I decided to go back for the Pillar Cross Tombstone. And they had raised shipping to $17.99. Decided to hold off to see if they lowered the shipping again. Nope! They raised it to $50.99 yesterday.. I sure hope they have this stuff in my local store, because the shipping charges get more brutal every few days.


----------



## Penumbra

Looks like the Giant Jumping Spider this year will be 99.99. But I'm waiting until my store opens. Because judging by what you guys are saying, I'll go broke from shipping!


----------



## 19215

Penumbra said:


> Looks like the Giant Jumping Spider this year will be 99.99. But I'm waiting until my store opens. Because judging by what you guys are saying, I'll go broke from shipping!


Shipping on the big spider is $34.99. lol


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

ik the beheaded bride wont ever be made again*or maybe if spirit makes gemmy to do it again like some1 said people where asking gemmy to make michael myers and gemmy said no so spirit made gemmy make mm and it wasnt what people wanted but i like it * i said to make her have "tears" when she cries floating sway ect.... so i'll ask them make the mouth rubber gemmy made it hard plastic because the blinking eyes theres no way rubber will make blinking eyes because itll stick to the face and ect....


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The old gemmy monster has rubber w/ blinking eyes, and it does work


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween333, that is the little girl that rick encounters in walking dead, and shoots her between the eyes


----------



## Penumbra

I'm still pondering wether or not Gemmy will release Jack the Ripper this year. For I REALLY want him! There's a part of my display he'd be perfect for.


----------



## lanie077

i posted on spirits facebook page about shipping being so high and after a couple other people posted on my comment this is what spirit had to say

I wanted to give you an update on the shipping prices. I took a closer look at this situation and found that the shipping costs are being calculated incorrectly for Spirit's new 2012 animatronics. Please check back in a few days for updated shipping prices. Thanks for catching this and bringing it to our attention!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, jack the ripper would be AWESOME


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Ya, jack the ripper would be AWESOME


Lowe's did say they'd have three new Gemmy figures, it's always a possibility one will be him!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, that would be awesome, though w/ lowes steep prices, he'd be around $275, but the sales at lowes have amazingly low prices


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I'm still pondering wether or not Gemmy will release Jack the Ripper this year. For I REALLY want him! There's a part of my display he'd be perfect for.


hmmmmm interesting hunch back treater greeter looks like it has some hair...... which makes him much more better


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

interesting interesting i was dreaming about a life size booogie man and jack the ripper at lowes there where 3 life sizers andtoday i dreamed of this elination game and the same guy in my dream got chosen to be out of the group and today was the same thing s my dream so i think jack the ripper will be this years lowes 3 life size just saying i didnt say i was a physchic so dont ask me to predict your future -.-


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> I'm still pondering wether or not Gemmy will release Jack the Ripper this year. For I REALLY want him! There's a part of my display he'd be perfect for.



I love that! I've never seen that picture before. If we havent' seen him yet, I doubt we ever will...


----------



## Penumbra

I still have hope. He was a real prop released in 2009, and Gemmy has been remaking things lately.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i hope walmart sell's hanging ghost night fright night like the hanging black night fright mike


----------



## lanie077

Kmart has a Animated Life Size Hunchback With Tray 

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W003937088000P


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I was considering the hunchback. I would probably add scars and moles and bump to his facial features, I mean really, how many huncback lab sevants do you know that have perfect skin? lol


----------



## Penumbra

Does anybody know what Gemmy props Kmart will be getting this year? There's one being built a couple blocks away from my house. right next to BigLots!


----------



## 19215

The shipping issue seems to have resolved. The Wicked Witch is now shipping for $27 and the zombie girl $7.99


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

MattB said:


> The shipping issue seems to have resolved. The Wicked Witch is now shipping for $27 and the zombie girl $7.99


hmmmm intersting and some1 said people at lowes get life sizers @ lowes for 40$ does any 1 know when there 75% off? cuz i want the head dropping reaper and maybe the 2 others if i have leftover money


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Wow, I wish I had enough $ to get 3 props a year, You're super lucky Gemmyhalloweenlover. And I think the props go on sale for 75% around mid Oct.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Wow, I wish I had enough $ to get 3 props a year, You're super lucky Gemmyhalloweenlover. And I think the props go on sale for 75% around mid Oct.


yeaah im not sure if ill be super lucky cuz i might get 1 my sis gave 100$ so no reason and i got 100$ for my 6th grad grads and i won 100$ last yar at this math group that you win expensive prizes like i pods gift cards ect.... but those 100 where used to buy pillows ect but im sure i might just get 1 cuz i might buy a bunch of gemmy knick knacks and have little cash left or none but my jar is getting so heavy


----------



## sambone

Head Hauntcho mentioned a prop for $99 that is so good that it will sell out fast at Spirit!
Does anybody know what he was talking about yet?
Hauntcho, can you tell us now?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

sambone said:


> Head Hauntcho mentioned a prop for $99 that is so good that it will sell out fast at Spirit!
> Does anybody know what he was talking about yet?
> Hauntcho, can you tell us now?


interesting spirit seriosly needs to do that there life sizers are way to over priced


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Could this be the $99 quick selling prop?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Ew-Poppin-Goblin/


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Could this be the $99 quick selling prop?
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Ew-Poppin-Goblin/


im pretty sure it will cuz most people want scary stuff and i dont


----------



## sambone

That goblin is awesome! Cant wait to see a video, that might just be the hot product, looks like it would really make some kids jump!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i wonder if walmart will be having ghostly hanging night fright mike


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Here's some non-stock photos of the wicked witch, somebody's already selling one on craigslist


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/for/3052257100.html


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

actually, that one is different, though it has the same face, wierd....


----------



## slash

I know Spencers had a wicked witch prop many years ago she was a sitting down version though, thats probably the one being sold on craigslist. I dont think no one has that Wicked Witch from Spirit Halloween this year because she is on preorder.


----------



## Penumbra

Oh yea, I also want Gemmy to remake their Haunted Ghost Trio.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> Oh yea, I also want Gemmy to remake their Haunted Ghost Trio.


ghost trio?can u post a pic?


----------



## Penumbra

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I also want Gemmy to remake their Haunted Ghost Trio.
> 
> 
> 
> ghost trio?can u post a pic?
Click to expand...

I though I did, is it not showing up?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

What does the ghost trio do? And my computer shows the pic


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i think they have the same faces and they color change there at kmart i waant them i added them at buy list


----------



## Penumbra

They where released in 2008. Long before Gemmy ever incorporated the color changing feature. The eyes light up blue on all three, they also interact with each other.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i think they color change its a light show and all of them have the same faces i seen it at a video sst youtube


----------



## 19215

Video of walking dead girl prop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWhzB8wrBmI&feature=plcp


----------



## Penumbra

She's not as cool as Id thought she'd be. Little animation and the soundtrack is... Well... Annoying!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> They where released in 2008. Long before Gemmy ever incorporated the color changing feature. The eyes light up blue on all three, they also interact with each other.


??? do u know if u can pist a pic? i never heard of that b4 so interesting


----------



## Penumbra

I'll post the picture again for ya.


----------



## Zombie Sean

Penumbra said:


> She's not as cool as Id thought she'd be. Little animation and the soundtrack is... Well... Annoying!


Agreed. Plus, she looks way too plasticky - even for a prop.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

gemmy'd fb page showing a video of face out ghost i been seeing but i didnt want to rin it for every1


----------



## hallorenescene

i like the looks of the walking dead girl. but i know i can't afford it


----------



## briwesk

i hope the zombie girl isnt the big licensed figure this year. i was hoping for a new leatherface or something. i need him to go with my freddy/jason/michael/pinhead haha.


----------



## SlayKnotV1

briwesk said:


> i hope the zombie girl isnt the big licensed figure this year. i was hoping for a new leatherface or something. i need him to go with my freddy/jason/michael/pinhead haha.


*I agree. i have the original leatherface but its time for another one*


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

spirit posted the popin goblin at the fb page it includes a clip the laughter b4 it popped gave the surprise away including the flashing in the pumpkin i want the pumpkin only im not interested in the goblin only the pumpkin


----------



## propstar7

Especially after seeing the video for the wolf spitter on their Facebook page, I'm near certain spirit is going to have a
Werewolf display. So maybe they're holding back on announcing a gemmy universal monster werewolf as the
Crowning jewel of the collection, as there's only 3 as of right now.


----------



## Penumbra

Gemmy said there will be only two of their props in stores at spirit. (the witch with cauldron is online only.) But I'm also sure there will be werewolf type of display this year.


----------



## propstar7

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy said there will be only two of their props in stores at spirit. (the witch with cauldron is online only.) But I'm also sure there will be werewolf type of display this year.


One being the wicked witch of the west, the other being.... The ghost girl???


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

great so how am i gonna get as much gemmy's in 1-5 a couple of stops so whos excited to decorate?i decorated in august cuz i couldnt help it i wanted to decorate so bad


----------



## CCdalek

After calling Menards and Lowe's, Menards said they should be getting their Halloween sometime this week, and Lowe's told me they would be getting their Halloween the following week. Hopefully both of them are right and we will be seeing what each of them have to offer in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Penumbra

I can't wait for Lowe's! But I don't have a Menards where I live.


----------



## 19215

The "Walking Dead" zombie girl is made by Morbid.

With that being said, we either have another licensed character from Gemmy, or the rising inflatable wavy arm girl and the wicked witch are the the pieces this year. Gemmy said "we have two pieces for Spirit this year". They didn't go any further detail saying that the two figures are licensed or a licensed piece and a non licensed piece. Only time will tell.


----------



## Penumbra

Lol. I just want Spirit to open so I can get Chained to the Grave and the new Jumping Spider! I really want the Ghost Girl but it's just NOT worth $180. If I have enough money left I might get her after Halloween.


----------



## LT Scare

"New" Jumping spider? Do you mean the one in the middle that jumps out about 2-3 ft? ... or is there another this year?


----------



## 19215

LT Scare said:


> "New" Jumping spider? Do you mean the one in the middle that jumps out about 2-3 ft? ... or is there another this year?


There's a really big one this year. I think he's 5 or 6 feet.


----------



## Penumbra

There's going to be a giant version this year. (one with a 5-6' leg span!) that's the one I'm talking about.


----------



## LT Scare

Cool!!!! I wonder where I can put it in my haunt.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

hey hey evry1 got to gemmy's fb and theres a pic of there clown skull they made this year or years ago i think they gonna lie they didnt made it and tellme want u think also i poted on the pic


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I can't wait for Lowe's! But I don't have a Menards where I live.


ikr i wish they made 1 here cuz people are just saying about menards menard always have the good stuff which makes me very ticked off


----------



## CCdalek

Not to disappoint either of you Penumbra or gemmyhalloweenlover, but I went to Menards today and they already had their big Gemmy stuff on the shelves, just not on display yet. They have 3 life size figures this year; Ghost Reaper, Kicking Scarecrow, and (This one really surprised me) the Witch with Flaming Cauldron! I knew they were getting the Ghost Reaper this year and assumed the Kicking Scarecrow would be back again, but the witch was a big surprise, just as much as how big her box was! They also had both Grave Risers from last year; Ivana Getup and the Reaper. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Penumbra

Did they have any small things by Gemmy? Just curious.


----------



## propstar7

The witches box looks tiny! And what were the prices on those?


----------



## hallorenescene

ltscare, is that your spider room. it's spiderific looking. although spiders terrify me, still, that looks great. and, i would probably die of fright if that big spider jumped out at me. 
ccaldek, i like all of those props. we have a menards, i remember those props from last year. still wishing for some.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> Did they have any small things by Gemmy? Just curious.


Yes, they also had a Night Fright Mike head, some side steppers, and a new 31" Heads Up Harry. There may have been more in the boxes too, as they were just putting them out.


----------



## Penumbra

I really want the color changing skull they have again this year. I hope other stores will get them.


----------



## CCdalek

propstar7 said:


> The witches box looks tiny! And what were the prices on those?


The Flaming Cauldron Witch's box may not look too big in the picture, but if you consider it's a collapsible Gemmy prop and they also have to fit in the cauldron, it's at least 3 by 2 feet long! She was $199.99, the Ghost Reaper was $149.99, the Kicking Scarecrow was $89.99, and the Grave Risers were $129.99 each.


----------



## LT Scare

hallorenescene said:


> ltscare, is that your spider room. it's spiderific looking. although spiders terrify me, still, that looks great. and, i would probably die of fright if that big spider jumped out at me.
> ccaldek, i like all of those props. we have a menards, i remember those props from last year. still wishing for some.


Yes, we frame the entire haunt, cover it all with 6mil plastic to stand up to the strong winds, then create a maze and rooms using 4' x 8' sheets of foam boards. The spider room is currently the last room. The walls are scene setters that glow under two 4' black lights. Rhe spider at the upper left drops like a rock and screetches when a TOT is close. The brown spider at the center top is animated - four of the legs move the rear sack moves up and down and eyes glow red. It's covered in a fur with highlights that glow under the blacklights. The Jumping spider center in the back, is angled so that when activated, he leaps forward and down, but still above everyone's head. The jumper and the dropper sometimes go off in different sequences, but ALWAYS "get" the TOTs.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Not to disappoint either of you Penumbra or gemmyhalloweenlover, but I went to Menards today and they already had their big Gemmy stuff on the shelves, just not on display yet. They have 3 life size figures this year; Ghost Reaper, Kicking Scarecrow, and (This one really surprised me) the Witch with Flaming Cauldron! I knew they were getting the Ghost Reaper this year and assumed the Kicking Scarecrow would be back again, but the witch was a big surprise, just as much as how big her box was! They also had both Grave Risers from last year; Ivana Getup and the Reaper. Here are some pictures:


holy chet i want that which so bad :'( does anybody know if u u buy from jmarcus u need to pay with a credit card and do they send to seattle i hope lowes have them since a manager or employe said they have 2 others besides the head dropping reaper


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Yes, they also had a Night Fright Mike head, some side steppers, and a new 31" Heads Up Harry. There may have been more in the boxes too, as they were just putting them out.


was the night fright mike from last years or is it this years new ghost night fright mike head


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I really want the color changing skull they have again this year. I hope other stores will get them.


i found out last year walmart sold him and it a a cloak and its a hanging prop i hope walmart sells the ghost 1


----------



## hallorenescene

lt scare, i think the room just looks fantastic. but i got to tell you, if i walked through there, i would have a panic attack. one animated spider would do it, but all 3....YIKES. lol. just terrifying. good job.


----------



## CCdalek

Unfortunately, Menards only had the model from last year. I really want to find out which store has the ghost version too; It's like a combination of the Ghost Reaper and Night Fright Mike. Two of my favorite Gemmy life size figures.  I love the strobing teeth and eyes on both.


----------



## Penumbra

I think Lowe's and Target are the two most likely places to get the Ghost Skeleton.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Penumbra said:


> I think Lowe's and Target are the two most likely places to get the Ghost Skeleton.


i hope they do but im sure walmart has him to because they had a night fright mike in black hanging reaper


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

CCdalek said:


> Unfortunately, Menards only had the model from last year. I really want to find out which store has the ghost version too; It's like a combination of the Ghost Reaper and Night Fright Mike. Two of my favorite Gemmy life size figures.  I love the strobing teeth and eyes on both.


ikr i wish gemmy posted way more props instead of inflatables and costumes i dont need those since i always dress up as scream but gemmy drived me insane since they never want to say wheres the hanging ghost night fright mike,sitting night friht mike,sitting skeleton bride also the reaper would look more ghostly if they made it with the color effect like the ghost girl and maybe it still stobes and i change my mind i kinda like the singing on the ghostly reaper


----------



## Penumbra

I asked an employee at my local Lowe's when they'll be getting Halloween. They said they where stocked up in the back, and everything will be out by next week.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I didn't know Lowes had anything...is the ghost skelly any good?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i hope lowes has the flaming cauldro witch


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Is there any cool gore zombie blood and guts props out this year? Or is everything cartoon characters and fluff??


----------



## Penumbra

I haven't seen anything yet. I just know that it's in the back of the store. But I'll let you all know what kind of stuff they have this year once it's all out.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Is there any cool gore zombie blood and guts props out this year? Or is everything cartoon characters and fluff??


theres blood drip lights but gemmy doesnt make gory guts prop but they made a realistic pumping heart years ago but didnt "pumped" like a real heart


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

gemmy posted there wicked witch and theghost girl at there website the ghost girl description was wrong lol  it said "theyll think he's a scream" but stores are stocking there stuff now august is early last year was september which this year i have a bad feeling that halloween will be out of stores by mid or early october and theres hope that gemmy hasnt posted all there props at there website i hope they add more and maybe the sitting bride and night fright mike as well as the flaming cauldron witch


----------



## Penumbra

I just saw some pictures of the stuff at Lowe's for this year on another thread. So far they only have two life size figures. The head dropping reaper, and a remake of last years witch.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Which thread? Any pics?


----------



## Penumbra

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Which thread? Any pics?


 Search: 2012 mdse Halloween sightings in stores. ( the pictures are on page 57)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

itll be super cool if night fright mouth moved but gemmy coudnt make it because youll need wires with the moving mechanism and the wires might break i hope theyll do that someday


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Menards halloween stuff, not my video tho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl_KdPZceCM


----------



## Penumbra

Agent by Lowe's today, and they had stuff out! I really didn't like the Witch, the Reaper on the other hand I loved! The head motion was different, the face lit up well, the phrases weren't too bad and best of all, the mouth actually moved! My only complaint is that it made a whistling sound when the head dropped down.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Ya, I just went to lowes today. I like witch's look, but not the limited movements. I LOVED the reaper, one of the few gemmy props that has a suprise factor. I also liked the shaking tree.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I saw the zombie stripper...totally awesome but way too expensive!


----------



## sambone

Zombie stripper? What is this? Picture please?


----------



## CemetaryMom

*In Search of Headless Horseman*



pirate of the caribbean said:


> It seems that lately, Gemmy has put more movement in licensed props, and way less in original props. Gemmy used to focus way more on original props and creative props than licensed ones. They may have just run out of ideas lately for cool props. Probably the prop with the most motion that they ever made was the "ultimate" edwardian butler, w/ moving mouth, bending arm, light up/moving eyes, turning head, turning body, microphone. I have no idea what year it was made in, but I saw it at my local grocery store in 2011, tho I doubt it was made last year. Also, If gemmy did make a headless horseman, would it have to be licensed?


I've been searching for the 2009 Grandinroad Headless Horseman. I won't settle for this years Spirit Version because it looks like a butcher. Where can I find it? Does anybody know of a similar one that's coming out. I don't use air blown anything in my haunted house display.


----------



## halloween71

Penumbra said:


> Agent by Lowe's today, and they had stuff out! I really didn't like the Witch, the Reaper on the other hand I loved! The head motion was different, the face lit up well, the phrases weren't too bad and best of all, the mouth actually moved! My only complaint is that it made a whistling sound when the head dropped down.


I didn't like the reaper.I thought it looked weird.Lowes has very little this year.


----------



## halloween71

CemetaryMom said:


> I've been searching for the 2009 Grandinroad Headless Horseman. I won't settle for this years Spirit Version because it looks like a butcher. Where can I find it? Does anybody know of a similar one that's coming out. I don't use air blown anything in my haunted house display.


That was a great headless horseman.I have only seen it at grandinroad..you may check ebay.


----------



## LT Scare

This weekend I looked through spirit's new offerings carefully, and it looks like they have much more Tekky stuff than in the past. Also, Tekky has been listening to us - my posts anyway - about quick action props such as last years leaping spider. These props do more to startle / scare / make the TOTs scream than any other "action" prop. Spirit has several of these this year. Rather than spend big for the usual big Gemmy prop this year, I'm going to be picking up the "make 'em scream collection."


----------



## mraymer

CemetaryMom said:


> I've been searching for the 2009 Grandinroad Headless Horseman. I won't settle for this years Spirit Version because it looks like a butcher. Where can I find it? Does anybody know of a similar one that's coming out. I don't use air blown anything in my haunted house display.


Good luck, I've been on the lookout for one also. I've wanted it for a couple of years and last year I had enough saved up to purchase and they discontinue it. Frustrated! I've never seen one on eBay and have scoured Craigslist with no luck. I agree that the Spirit offering of the Headless Horseman is unsatisfactory.


----------



## MrNightmare

CemetaryMom said:


> I've been searching for the 2009 Grandinroad Headless Horseman. I won't settle for this years Spirit Version because it looks like a butcher. Where can I find it? Does anybody know of a similar one that's coming out. I don't use air blown anything in my haunted house display.





mraymer said:


> Good luck, I've been on the lookout for one also. I've wanted it for a couple of years and last year I had enough saved up to purchase and they discontinue it. Frustrated! I've never seen one on eBay and have scoured Craigslist with no luck. I agree that the Spirit offering of the Headless Horseman is unsatisfactory.


I bought the GrandinRoad Horseman back in 2009 and is one of my most treasured props:









Unfortunatly it was made exclusively for GrandinRoad by some unknown manufacturer and from what I was told, was availible in very limited quantity. Looking at what GrandinRoad and the rest of the market has availible now, I am glad I bought it when I did. Keep your eyes open, you never know when one will come up for sale! I have many props that are hard to find and was able to locate them on eBay, etc...


----------



## mraymer

MrNightmare said:


> I bought the GrandinRoad Horseman back in 2009 and is one of my most treasured props:
> 
> View attachment 123439
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly it was made exclusively for GrandinRoad by some unknown manufacturer and from what I was told, was availible in very limited quantity. Looking at what GrandinRoad and the rest of the market has availible now, I am glad I bought it when I did. Keep your eyes open, you never know when one will come up for sale! I have many props that are hard to find and was able to locate them on eBay, etc...


I wanted it in 2008 and really wrestled with the price tage in 2009. Finally decided I wanted it bad enough to pay up for it so I started saving up. Had the money on hand and was ready to pull the trigger in 2010 when it was no longer listed at GR. Figures. I've read through the posts where people have tried to identify who makes it, but nothing has come up. Like you said, it's most likely an exclusive piece. I've only been looking for a year, a used one will come up on eBay or Craigslist sooner or later. When it does, I'll be in on the action for it. I've learned my lesson from this and other mistakes in the past where I wait to find something cheaper or say I'll get it the next season - there may not be a next time. If I see something I want, I get it and don't wait because chances are it won't be available tomorrow or the next day. Congrats on your HH, he is awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr night mare, i can see why you like the headless horseman. it looks very well made, and even the coloring of the outfit is superb. very awesome prop. mray, i absolutly know what you mean, i've missed out before too.


----------



## MrNightmare

mraymer said:


> I wanted it in 2008 and really wrestled with the price tage in 2009. Finally decided I wanted it bad enough to pay up for it so I started saving up. Had the money on hand and was ready to pull the trigger in 2010 when it was no longer listed at GR. Figures. I've read through the posts where people have tried to identify who makes it, but nothing has come up. Like you said, it's most likely an exclusive piece. I've only been looking for a year, a used one will come up on eBay or Craigslist sooner or later. When it does, I'll be in on the action for it. I've learned my lesson from this and other mistakes in the past where I wait to find something cheaper or say I'll get it the next season - there may not be a next time. If I see something I want, I get it and don't wait because chances are it won't be available tomorrow or the next day. Congrats on your HH, he is awesome.


Thanks, I can't tell you how many times I have seen something in a store or online, only to end up missing out. I have learned that lesson many times! The closest I have come to the manufacturer was "Chunda Wood Industries". I am sure you will be able to locate one.


----------



## CemetaryMom

mraymer said:


> Good luck, I've been on the lookout for one also. I've wanted it for a couple of years and last year I had enough saved up to purchase and they discontinue it. Frustrated! I've never seen one on eBay and have scoured Craigslist with no luck. I agree that the Spirit offering of the Headless Horseman is unsatisfactory.


Just heard back from Grandinroad . It's not being sold anymore and they have an agreement with their vendors not to disclose the name of the vendor or who else may carry it. Deadend. I've searched everywhere and it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## CemetaryMom

As I sit here staring in envy ...
Are there any tags on it that give a manufacturer or contact info?


----------



## Noe88

IKR! I live in California and was hoping to buy it at Lowes but it sold out last year. I hope Menards has it available online!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

The stuff the new witch says is pretty cheesy and disappointing. and even though it's a new face design, the face is pretty cheesy.


----------



## mraymer

CemetaryMom said:


> Just heard back from Grandinroad . It's not being sold anymore and they have an agreement with their vendors not to disclose the name of the vendor or who else may carry it. Deadend. I've searched everywhere and it's nowhere to be found.


I started to call them but I know it would be pointless. Everyone who has contacted GR inquiring about it is shut down, they won't say who makes it. Which is odd to me considering they don't offer it any longer. Why not tell now? The only identifying marks on it are on the bottom where it's been pointed out there is a sticker that reads CHUNDA WOOD INDUSTRY CO..LTD - thanks to MrNightMare for providing that information. I'm willing to bet that was only for the wooden base/platform that he's mounted to and not the prop itself. I did however find a website that has him and lists it as being in stock, but the price was outrageous. If you live in Spain you can pick this one up, but with the dollar conversion rate and shipping, it's just too much for me. http://www.macocaya.es/caballero-halloween-sin-cabeza-1-9m-642 

I'll continue searching for a domestic source of this awesome looking prop. From the descriptions of the build and it's materials it really sounds like a Gag Studios prop. They are all made of polyurethane and bolt together at the waist also.


----------



## orange-bandaid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=057gzL9Y9iA here is the 2012 experience vid!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra

They do WAY to much zooming in so you can't see the nice displays.


----------



## orange-bandaid

i agree i would like to purchase the saw mill if it isnt too spendy


----------



## hallorenescene

but of the displays you can see, i thought there was a lot of impressive stuff.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

There are some cool things at spirit , but there are only 2 things that interest me: the mini-spotlights, and the fright squad structures for an upcoming western theme


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i wonder if gemmy will make there floaters again


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

This is just a question out of curiosity: Are the heads of gemmy life sizes (mainly pole type figures w/ similar head features) interchangable? Since most have the same way of clicking the head on, would the head work on a different body?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

some1 said that gemmy said yes but im not sure if thats what that person said because it was a long time ago


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

follow to the grave yard hahahaha


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i want night fright mike to have a moving mouth thatll be so cool


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I made a night fright mike and ghost reaper hybrid, though i''l never actually use it, it's kinda cool. I might use the picotalk to make the ghost reaper's mouth move and body turn....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I made a night fright mike and ghost reaper hybrid, though i''l never actually use it, it's kinda cool. I might use the picotalk to make the ghost reaper's mouth move and body turn....


cool post videos


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Does anybody have a video of the new gemmy pirate? It seems like he's only at a couple Lowes


----------



## 19215

For all of you that have seen the Wicked Witch in person, does she face straight ahead or look up? I've seen a few youtube videos of her and it seems in the majority of them that she is facing upwards. I'm hoping that those just haven't been assembled correctly. Besides that issue I think it is a wonderful likeness to Margaret Hamilton.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i want to post videos of my props but idk wheres the camera and idk how to post videos


----------



## SlayKnotV1

*I went to Spirit yesterday and i was Very Disapointed in what they had as far as anamatronics goes. They had Regan and the witch set up and the witch looked good but regan was eh. They had a few others but NOTHING like last year.They had the walking dead girl but she wasnt set up. They didnt even had stuff from last year like freddy or jason. *


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

im so excited


----------



## LT Scare

Does anyone know if this guy:








...is the same as Spirit's:









I've been buying this stuff on line long enough to know that the different pics don't really mean anything. 

Thanks

EDIT: Just got the measurements for the first one. It appears to be about 1/2 to 2/3 the size of the Spirit prop.


----------



## ajdoria

does anyone know if gemmy is even making any lifesize halloween animatronics this year other than the wizard of oz witch? i,ve been looking at websites and nothing is posted anywhere....it's like a mystery....nothing on here can be found either which is strange....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

ajdoria said:


> does anyone know if gemmy is even making any lifesize halloween animatronics this year other than the wizard of oz witch? i,ve been looking at websites and nothing is posted anywhere....it's like a mystery....nothing on here can be found either which is strange....


hagatha witch (sold unknown)ghost girl (spirit halloween)head dropping reaper (lowes) head dropping witch (k mart) flaming cauldron witch (menards or spirit halloween website) life size jason(check gemmys website) ghostly grims(menards)ivanna get up witch(menards)up chuck grave riser(menards) i hope this helped


----------



## briwesk

i was really hoping for a licensed life size figure this year, like an updated leatherface. 
oh well, saves me money this year, as last year i bought pinhead and a zombie, haha.

also, been expanding my telco motionette collection like CRAZY!

thats where all my money has been going so far this year. haha.


----------



## ajdoria

oh well saves me money too....i only buy lifesize licensed gemmy props....those other props are just plain junk, and dont look good at all....an updated leatherface would have been perfect!


----------



## ajdoria

thank you, saves me money this year....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i bought the life size head dropping last week its amazing! the whistle sound is normal


----------



## LT Scare

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i bought the life size head dropping last week its amazing! the whistle sound is normal


Which one is that? Can you post a pic?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Check out tekkys vid of the convulsing zombie, it looks cool


----------



## Guest

i bought her! i love the ghost girl prop


----------



## LT Scare

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> i bought her! i love the ghost girl prop


Congrats! 

How high does she extend from the starting point to full height?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Does anyone know who is has the Convulsing Zombie from Tekky Toys for sale ? 

It would have been nicer if Tekky Toys would say what outlets are selling which Halloween prop.


----------



## CCdalek

I sent an e-mail to Tekky Toys and they told me it will be for sale exclusively at Halloween City. I think Party City is affiliated with them though, so they may get it too.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

LT Scare said:


> Which one is that? Can you post a pic?


i cant post a picture


----------



## Guest

@LTScare it starts at about 3 feet than it gets to five and a half feet.


----------



## Guest

i really dont know but heres the video


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> i really dont know but heres the video


thats not even colvusing colvulsesing is like a seizure or segure or what ever it has the head banging action what a rip off ill rather have the grave morner and nothing else from tekky toys


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i cant post a picture


but u can check halloweenprops4ever video of the reaper and check gemmys website


----------



## mrhamilton234

One item that caught my eye this year was that haunted ornate phone. That would definitely fit in with my theme, but I hear they have a normal version for sale at Walgreens. I like this older looking one, though, as the Walgreens phone is just the Scream phone but with original audio.

This is the one I'm on the hunt for.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

mrhamilton234 said:


> One item that caught my eye this year was that haunted ornate phone. That would definitely fit in with my theme, but I hear they have a normal version for sale at Walgreens. I like this older looking one, though, as the Walgreens phone is just the Scream phone but with original audio.
> 
> This is the one I'm on the hunt for.


i want this i bought the other versio but still want this


----------



## 19215

mrhamilton234 said:


> One item that caught my eye this year was that haunted ornate phone. That would definitely fit in with my theme, but I hear they have a normal version for sale at Walgreens. I like this older looking one, though, as the Walgreens phone is just the Scream phone but with original audio.
> 
> This is the one I'm on the hunt for.


@ Target $15


----------



## LT Scare

Checked at lunch:
Target still taking down school stuff, not started H'ween. 
Party City has cleared shelves and is about half way through setting out the H'ween stuff - no props yet.
Walmart - nothing yet


----------



## Guest

LT Scare said:


> Checked at lunch:
> Target still taking down school stuff, not started H'ween.
> Party City has cleared shelves and is about half way through setting out the H'ween stuff - no props yet.
> Walmart - nothing yet




i don't have a party city


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I just picked up the 6-foot animated Gemmy Pirate Skeleton at Lowes. He was on display along with the 5-ft reaper and the 5-ft witch with misting cauldron. Took pics while in the store and posted them under the Lowes thread here under the General Discussion section.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Anybody seen this prop?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEMMY-LIFE-...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cca9a5c13

definately new for 2012


----------



## mrhamilton234

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Anybody seen this prop?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEMMY-LIFE-...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cca9a5c13
> 
> definately new for 2012


I've seen it a few years ago at I think Target. There were two versions, a Gemmy (This one) and another brand. Gemmy did better IMO because the no-name sounded more like Chewbacca than a mummy.


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhhh, i like the light up mummy.


----------



## Penumbra

That mummy is very similar to this guy, I don't think I saw one at Target, there was a mummy Ghost from Gemmy. I'll be on the lookout for that 
guy. I think I saw something similar at Walgreens last week.


----------



## skullpumpkin

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Anybody seen this prop?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEMMY-LIFE-...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cca9a5c13
> 
> definately new for 2012


bjs had it last year it was not on display but i think its like the glowing one just in shorter size and has LEDs


----------



## Penumbra

Thats right! I do remember seeing this guy at BJ's I think I remember the body blinking. Maybe it was a different variation of the Ghost Reaper?


----------



## skullpumpkin

I would have gotten the mummy but i did not for 2 reasons
1.i could not decide between this and Night Fright Mike(i ended up getting him for $50 after halloween) 
2 i did not have a bjs membership 
I really like this version i just hope he does not get into the $200 ZONE!!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

how come my walgreens has no life sizes and what mummy ghost? i wish i knew about those mummys


----------



## hallorenescene

our walgreens has no life sizes either, unless you count the skelletons


----------



## Guest

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a pic of "sitting up bride from Sunstar industries catalog.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110207




is it for sale? do they have a website? how to i get the catalog?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## ironmaiden

skullpumpkin said:


> I would have gotten the mummy but i did not for 2 reasons
> 1.i could not decide between this and Night Fright Mike(i ended up getting him for $50 after halloween)
> 2 i did not have a bjs membership
> I really like this version i just hope he does not get into the $200 ZONE!!!


Dont know if you saw my photos under the thread BJ's Wholesale Club Photos but they have that mummy at BJ's now for $50 on clearance.
I know it's a Gemmy cos I bought it and took it back. I didnt like it at all, ( just not my type of prop)

The box is different than the one elsewhere in this thread and it said 2011, but like I said it is a Gemmy


----------



## Penumbra

ironmaiden said:


> skullpumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have gotten the mummy but i did not for 2 reasons
> 1.i could not decide between this and Night Fright Mike(i ended up getting him for $50 after halloween)
> 2 i did not have a bjs membership
> I really like this version i just hope he does not get into the $200 ZONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you saw my photos under the thread BJ's Wholesale Club Photos but they have that mummy at BJ's now for $50 on clearance.
> I know it's a Gemmy cos I bought it and took it back. I didnt like it at all, ( just not my type of prop)
> 
> The box is different than the one elsewhere in this thread and it said 2011, but like I said it is a Gemmy
> 
> 
> View attachment 132038
Click to expand...

What does it do exactly?


----------



## ironmaiden

Well the eyes lit up and moved side to side which was neat but the voice was very loud and annoying IMO and the lights were really bright and flashed like a strobe.

I know it is hard to find any video of this prop, I searched but gave up and bought it anyways. I returned it the next day.

I will say it is easy to store because it is in 3 pieces but all it is is basically blow mold with super cheap cloth glued on to try to look like mummy wraps.
And hubby came home from work and asked if it was a female. And you know it does have a "girlish" figure but the loud male voice doesnt match.

If only the eyes moved it would have been better but that's only my opinion


----------



## skullpumpkin

Were its phrases orginal or those generic gemmy sayings?


----------



## ironmaiden

It was along the lines of "HELP ME! LET ME OUTTA HERE! AHHHHHH!" "NO STOP, LET ME GO AHHHH"


----------



## Guest

ironmaiden said:


> Dont know if you saw my photos under the thread BJ's Wholesale Club Photos but they have that mummy at BJ's now for $50 on clearance.
> I know it's a Gemmy cos I bought it and took it back. I didnt like it at all, ( just not my type of prop)
> 
> The box is different than the one elsewhere in this thread and it said 2011, but like I said it is a Gemmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132038




THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T HAVE A BJ'S CARD!!!  and i REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYY WANT THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironmaiden

Is there a BJ's in your state? They have a guest membership deal where you pay 15% surcharge which is deducted from membership fee if you join.
But there is also a chance that any of the stores dont have it as it is a clearance item


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

:O i want that mummy


----------



## hallorenescene

i think it looks like a cool mummy.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

found gemmys mummy at craiglist but doesnt work i can fix props but not life sizes....


----------



## hallorenescene

even if it doesn't work, it makes a nice static prop. and you never know who down the road might fix it for you


----------



## ironmaiden

Mummy is down to $39.00 at BJ's


----------



## Guest

i have never seen this item before! it's on ebay both of them...


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

That's Gemmys jack the ripper prop, the second 1 is!!!! The first 1 is Hannibal lecter w/ a wierd head


----------



## Penumbra

The second isn't Jack the Ripper. But he is very similar. The first looks familiar. I think I remember seeing it at the haunt convention in Houston years ago. (and it wasn't Hannibal.)


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween, wow, those are both nice looking props


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

hallorenescene said:


> even if it doesn't work, it makes a nice static prop. and you never know who down the road might fix it for you


no one here has halloween stuff and pretty much they have little halloween things so ill wait years for one that wors on sale


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i bought gemmys new haunted musical tree trunk candy server i love it best candy "bowl" i have so far


----------



## Guest

look at this gemmy bride prop. it was apost to gome out in 2012 but it never did. i hope it comes to stores in 2013


----------



## wednesdayaddams

halloweenprops she is really cool!


----------



## Zombiemodels

Oh!!! Halloweenprops I love her!!! I agree with you! Hope she comes out this year.... wonder what she does!


----------



## Penumbra

That prop was actually at Bi-Mart last year. They didn't have her on display however. They had her priced at $110.00


----------



## hallorenescene

she's very creepy looking. halloweenprops, hope you score her


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> look at this gemmy bride prop. it was apost to gome out in 2012 but it never did. i hope it comes to stores in 2013
> 
> View attachment 146572
> View attachment 146572
> View attachment 146572
> View attachment 146572


i agree with you i do hope shes in stores this year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

i never seen that face on any other prop from gemmy


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover

they must be extremely rare


----------



## dd_richart1

Forum User said:


> i have never seen this item before! it's on ebay both of them...
> View attachment 134828
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134829


The 1st one is not lecter


----------



## hallorenescene

dd, those are 2 really cool props, sorry, but I don't know who they are either.


----------



## dd_richart1

can you send pics of this catalog? thanks.


----------

